# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  rodiliste rijeka 2. dio

## iridana2666

> Iridana2666: naravno, ne možemo se nijedna ovdje mjeriti s tvojim divnim iskustvom, ali ne bih mijenjala svoje. Uvijek može bolje, ali ono što nudi naša država, rijeka u tome ipak prednjači. I to nije za pohvalu, jer kamo sreće da i ostali gradovi imaju nešto tako slično, pa da ne moraju sve mame dolazit u Rijeku. Šta će ti plazma i jacuzzi nakon poroda. Please! A i kakve su državne bolnice tamo gdje si bila?!


Neću više komentirati riječko rodilište jer smatram da je svaka riječ suvišna. Državne bolnice u Emiratima nisu ništa lošije od privatnih, jedina je razlika što je u državnim više doktora Arapa i Indijaca, a u privatnim ima i zapadnjaka. U pružanju i kvaliteti usluga nema razlike.

----------


## Felix

pirko, zasto su ti dali drip? 
drip se ne preporucuje kod zatka  :Nope:  
vjerujem da ti je moglo biti bolje iskustvo da nije bilo dripa i da su pazili s epiziotomijom.

----------


## pirko

Felix, pretpostavljam da je drip dio "ceremonije" da se stvar ubrza. Mislim. Ne mogu tvrdit jer ne znam. a zašto se ne preporučuje kod zatka?
Što se tiče epziotomije, opet ne znam. Vjerojatno je na kraju ipak bila potrebna. Mislim da je veći problem bio šivanje. ??

----------


## Elinor

Ima liječnika koji jednostavno vole posegnuti za dripom u svakom porodu, trebalo ili ne. Bit će da ih je netko, negdje, nekad uspio uvjeriti da je tako najbolje, a sad je teško mijenjati stavove.   :Sad:  U svakom rodilištu ima takvih, uključujući prvo privatno u Zagrebu (tamo još dobijete i račun za epiziotomiju   :Mad:  ). Rijeka je i dalje moj izbor za drugi porod, ali priznajem da se bojim liječnika koji se boje poroda.

----------


## dupla duplica

drip. uf.
mene je baš rasturio, osjećala sam cijelim tijelom, cijelim bićem da je totalno protiv procesa poroda, ali tada nisam znala bolje pa nisam inzistirala da ga maknu.
ne ponovilo se.

----------


## Nina_ri

Što se tiče prisustva muža na porodu? Dođete, platite i on može unutra? Ili može doć samo pred kraj, već kad je vrijeme izgona?!

----------


## thalia

> Što se tiče prisustva muža na porodu? Dođete, platite i on može unutra? Ili može doć samo pred kraj, već kad je vrijeme izgona?!


moj je bio sa mnom u rađaoni čitavo vrijeme, platio je poslije. navodno se čak sad može i u predrađaonu, ako nije gužva i ako je ok smjena. meni je jako falio u predrađaoni, a da sam sama rađala bez njega, ne mogu si ni zamisliti.

----------


## Elinor

Moj je bio sa mnom od cca 10.30-18.00 (do kraja "promatranja").

----------


## single

> Draga *iridana2666*! Ne znam kako uopće možeš uspoređivati standard u stranim rodilištima s našima. Ali nas prije svega zanima kvaliteta rada. Usput, koliko si platila svoj jacuzzi u rodilištu? Sigurno nije sve besplatno kao u nas. Tamo se čak i svaki osmjeh plača.


evo ja sam rodila u drzavnoj bolnici u Italiji i zamisli nis nista platila , ni osmijeh ni srdaci pristup osoblja....a nasi se(po mnogim pricama sta sam tu procitala i cula ) se mogu sakriti pored njih...samim pristupom prema pacijentima

a to sta vi ne prihvacate cinjenicu da iridana ne zeli samo davati kritike vec da zeli poboljsati uvjete.....vasa stvar

samo kritikama se moze postici da se poboljsaju uvjeti...nek neki novinar skupi hrabrost i iznese stav osoblja u mnogim rodilistima bismo vidjeli...a ja bih ih svih poslala na obuku i skolovanje iz kulture prema pacijenitima

----------


## Elinor

Iridana je imala predivan porod u Emiratima. I ja bih rado rađala u takvim uvjetima. Tko ne bi? Ali ne možemo zatvoriti sva hrvatska rodilišta i sve ići rađati u inozemstvo. Također, ne možemo se izboriti za bolje uvjete rađanja preko noći. Promjene se dešavaju, ali gledano očima žena koje planiraju rađati u slijedećih 5-6 godina, to ide presporo. Ono što mi možemo učiniti je doći na porod spremne, informirane, sa planom poroda, čvrstim stavovima i hrabrošću da stojimo iza tih stavova. Na žalost, broj informiranih rodilja je još uvijek mizeran, a čak ni informiranost nije nužno recept za lijepi porod. Rodilišta u Rijeci i Varaždinu se za sada najbolje prilagođavaju željama suvremenih rodilja. Kad pričam o promjenama, ne mislim na broj klima uređaja i hidromasažnih kada. Koliko god prekrasno bilo rađati u prekrasnom, modernom, luksuznom rodilištu, nama je to u ovom trenutku manje važno. Prioritet je promijeniti stavove medicinskog osoblja o porodu i vratiti porod ženi. A luksuz će već doći...

----------


## single

nismo mi ni mislile na luksuz..vec na cistocu, wc papir, daske na skoljkama, pristup prema pacijentima..ja bi sve setre i doktore poslala na tecaj iz kulture i pristup sa ljudima nakon mnogih postova koje sam procitala

----------


## iridana2666

> nismo mi ni mislile na luksuz..vec na cistocu, wc papir, daske na skoljkama, pristup prema pacijentima..ja bi sve setre i doktore poslala na tecaj iz kulture i pristup sa ljudima nakon mnogih postova koje sam procitala


tako je...i da nije 1 tuš i 1 WC na osmero rodilja, i to WC školjka bez daske, toalet papira, sapuna i razvaljenih vrata   :Mad:

----------


## Elinor

Hm...prema meni su sestre bile ljubazne, wc papira je bilo uvijek, wc-i su imali i vrata i sapun... 
Meni je jedino hrana bila koma, krumpir, krumpir i opet krumpir  :Rolling Eyes: . Pogotovo kad bi ga zakiselili u salati, a ja poslije poroda kiselo nisam mogla smislit. Ali mi je zato ona juhica u 11 sati bila zakon!  :Laughing:

----------


## iridana2666

> Hm...prema meni su sestre bile ljubazne, wc papira je bilo uvijek, wc-i su imali i vrata i sapun... 
> Meni je jedino hrana bila koma, krumpir, krumpir i opet krumpir . Pogotovo kad bi ga zakiselili u salati, a ja poslije poroda kiselo nisam mogla smislit. Ali mi je zato ona juhica u 11 sati bila zakon!


Elinor, ja sam rodila 2003 u lipnju, bilo bi žalosno da se u 2 god barem nešto nije promijenilo   :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

> Elinor, ja sam rodila 2003 u lipnju, bilo bi žalosno da se u 2 god barem nešto nije promijenilo


O, pa to su pune 4 godine! Možda do slijedeće bebe bude još bolje!   :Smile:  
Al sam se počela paliti na Graz  :Embarassed:

----------


## iridana2666

danas mi je dan D 2007-2003=2 u mojoj glavi   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## single

> danas mi je dan D 2007-2003=2 u mojoj glavi


dobro da je krenulo na bolje sa infrastrukturom..neka samo i nastave..se sjecam da je jednom krov odletio..ili tako nesto..pred par godina.....

no, ono najbitnije sta mene muci u svim hrvatskim rodilistima kakav je pristup doktora prema pacijentima..je li to islo na bolje?
po mnogim pricama vidim da bi ih se trebalo uciti kulturi i susretljivosti sa pacijentima

----------


## iridana2666

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> danas mi je dan D 2007-2003=2 u mojoj glavi   
> 
> 
> dobro da je krenulo na bolje sa infrastrukturom..neka samo i nastave..se sjecam da je jednom krov odletio..ili tako nesto..pred par godina.....
> 
> no, ono najbitnije sta mene muci u svim hrvatskim rodilistima kakav je pristup doktora prema pacijentima..je li to islo na bolje?
> po mnogim pricama vidim da bi ih se trebalo uciti kulturi i susretljivosti sa pacijentima


onda kad sam ja bila trudna, odnos doktor - pacijent je bio   :Nope:   :Sad:   :Mad:  
sada ne znam, a nadam se da ni neću saznati jer ako ostanem trudna idem u privatnu kliniku u ZG na carski.

----------


## dupla duplica

to ti, draga, na žalost neće garantirati kulturni i čovječni pristup. ali nadam se da ćeš ga ipak dobiti.

moram se složiti s time da, osim rada na osvješćivanju i rodilja i osoblja o pravima rodilje i pristupu porodu, ipak bi se moralo puuuno poraditi na tom odnosu do pacjenta- dosta je toga da nas svugdje tretiraju kao objekte.
OT, ali jučer mi je stariji sin udario glavicu i dobio tri šava. sestra koja ga je držala dok su ga šivali mu je stalno govorila nek ne plače jer da ga to ne boli!  :Mad:

----------


## iridana2666

*dupla duplica*  :Sad:   :Kiss:   za malog mišeka 
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   za medicinsku sestru

----------


## thalia

da, taj odnos je jako bitan, a ne znam kako to promijeniti. nemojte mi sad reć da se učlanjenjem u Udrugu to rješava   :Grin:  

evo i moj OT-srela sam si neki dan doktoricu s poroda. tresla sam se sljedećih pola sata. tresla, kao nakon strašnog stresa. nije mi se to dugo dogodilo. onaj iskonski strah mi je izletio van. i šta sad? ona će ostati tamo, neki manje osjetljivi od mene će preživjeti, a ljubičice kao ja će se tresti i užasavati drugog poroda jer navodno nije i najgora tamo  :Sad:

----------


## Elinor

> da, taj odnos je jako bitan, a ne znam kako to promijeniti.


Ja sam jako pesimistična po tom pitanju, jer se tu ne radi samo o odnosu liječnik-pacijent, već u prvom redu o odnosu čovjek-čovjek. Čovjek je čovjeku vuk, bio on liječnik, pravnik, smetlar, bankar... Mislim da bi većini ljudi dobro došla poduka iz čovječnosti, kulture, dobrote, komunikacije... :Sad: 
Ko što ima odvratnih liječnika (baš se danas jedan iživljavao na mom 4-godišnjem nećaku  :Evil or Very Mad:  ), ima i jednako toliko odvratnih pacijenata. Ljudi u punoj snazi trpaju se preko reda kod doktora dok u čekaoni sjedi 25 mama sa djecom; ako ih dr odbije primiti preko reda- vrijeđaju, mašu noževima, prijete ubojstvom. Baba zaustavlja doktora u odlasku na intervenciju (prometna nesreća), da "šta on njoj neće sada pregledati grlo!?!". Koliko sebičan moraš biti za takvo nešto? 
Kod mene na poslu, "prijateljska atmosfera", svi smo si dobri, a zabijanje noževa u leđa svakodnevna je pojava. 
U banci uredno piše da trudnice uzimaju preko reda; mislite da me službenica pozvala preko reda? Ili da me tko od klijenata pustio ispred sebe? A imala sam samo 3 tjedna do poroda. 
Žena kod koje smo rješavali kredit, eh, i ja bi se treska ko thalia da ju vidim. Šta nam je radila, a sve sa smiješkom na usnama. 
Previše sam otišla OT...želim reći da je jako teško, ako ne i nemoguće, reprogramirati ljude da budu ljubazni po defaultu. Uvijek će biti i žita i kukolja. Nadam se da će se barem omjer promijeniti u korist žita.  :/

----------


## †mummy_s

Ja mogu dati jednu usporedbu Zadarskog rodilišta jer se tamo rodila moja najveća srećica - nećakinja, i Riječkog rodilišta u kojem sam radila. U Zadar ne bih poslala niti životinju jer bi i njezine instinkte pobrkali i uvjerili je u ispravnost svega neispravnog i neprirodnog kada je u pitanju porod. S druge strane sam izgled cijele zgrade gineklolgije u Rijeci je ipak na zavidnom nivou u odnosu na mnoga druga (što ipak ne znači da ne bi dobro došla renovacija). osoblje ko osoblje- u svakom žitu ima kukolja samo negdje više a negdje manje. farmeri u Rijeci ipak bolje znaju posao pa je tu kukolj ipak minimalan. Npr. njega "carica" u JIL-u a i kasnije po meni je savim pristojna. Poticanje dojenja je ipak na nešto višoj razini od drugih rodilišta. Sve u svemu ne svodi se priča samo na porod a u ostalom Ri i tu prednjači tako da je po meni u odnosu na ostatak RH ocjena 5!
jednimo me iskreno zasmetao apartman. Zasmetalo me kako se osoblje odnosi prema pacijentima u apartmanu (čak i najveća guja tad namjesti osmjeh), apartman ima posebni menu,  posebno posuđe i jedaći pribor.... Sve je to lijepo ali kakva je to poruka onima koji ga ne mogu priuštiti? zar ne zaslužuje svaka majka koja je donijela na svijet život taka tretman bez obzira na njezino imovinsko stanje. Ja bih apartman ostavila samo za jako bolesne ljude kojima je možda takva izolacija neophodna što zbog njihovog psihičkog stanja a što zbog psihičkog stanja onih koji bi eventualno s njima bili u sobi i gledali njihovu patnju. I naravno tada se apartman ne bi naplaćivao! Sad bi MM za mene rekao da imam komunistička načela bratstva i jedinstva, ali po meni bi trebalo biti svima jednako osobito u tako delikatnim situacijama!

----------


## Ivanna

Ja sam bila u Rijeci u apartmanu i nisam imala hranu drugačiju od ostalih (vidjela sam kolica s tanjurima), a bome ni pribor (bio je onaj klasični, "bolnički").
Većina sestara je bila OK, ali i bilo je nekih narogušenih.
Uglavnom, nisam doživjela ovo o čemu ti pričaš.

----------


## mamažabica

*mummy_s* ja sam bila u apartmanu i moj je dojam upravo suprotan od tvog, činilo mi se da se prema meni odnose posebno grubo, kao da su ljuti što izvoljevam biti odvojena i moram priznati kada bih išla opet tamo da bih razmislila da odem u "grupnu" sobu samo zato da me tretiraju normalno. O posebnoj hrani i priboru nema ni riječi, a da ne pričam o tome da pojedino osoblje nije NITI JEDNOM reklo dobar dan mada sam ja uredno prva pozdravljala. Dogodilo se to i da me preskočila vizita za bebe cijeli dan pa su bili i ljuti zato što sam htjela nešto pitati pedijatricu  :? . Negdje sam ranije već pisala o svom iskustvu, pa da ne ponavljam... Inače, i prije nego sam išla roditi sam čula o tom "posebnom"   :Evil or Very Mad:   odnosu prema ženama u apartmanu, ali vidiš ja sam apartman izabrala najviše iz razloga što sam se bojala da mi ne odnesu bebu ako bude puno plakala, nisam se htjela odvajati od nje.

----------


## sandra rb

Ja sam prije desetak dana rodila u riječkom rodilištu. Za razliku od prvi puta kad sam rodila (prije dvije godine) puno stvari se je promjenilo na bolje.

U zahodima je gotovo uvijek bilo toalet papira, osoblje je bilo puno ljubaznije, posjete su reducirane do minimuma ali kako u kojoj smjeni. U jednoj smjeni smije te posjetiti samo suprug, u drugoj može i mama naizmjence, dok u trećoj je moguće da u sobi bududu i tri-četri osobe. 
Jako me je oduševilo to što veliku pažnju posvećuju dojenju: Kad sam rodila prvo dijete, imala sam uvučene bradavice i dojenje nikako da krene, bebu su odmah počeli hraniti formulom tako da ga nisam dojila niti minute. Sada su se maximalno trudili oko žena koje imaju poteškoća sa dojenjem i gotovo su sve uspjele.

----------


## dupla duplica

lijepo je to čuti!

----------


## maksi

Evo da vam se i ja pridružim. Ja sam još svježa rodilja i moram reći da će mi  riječko rodilište ostati u jako lijepom sjećanju. Od 4 kata gdje su mi svi bili super, a tamo sam provela skoro 3 mjeseca. I sestre i doktori su mi bili za 5. U rađaoni isto tako. Istina da mi je porod bio brzinski, ali me  nisu niti na sekundu ostavili samu. Jedinu zamjerku imam na sestre na 5 katu. One pokvare cijeli dojam. A o pojedinim sestrama na prematurnom  ne vrijedi gubiti riječi. Dovoljno je reći kako je bila zabrana zbog gripe, a jedna krava(sorry na izrazu) hrani moje blizance na sondu i kašlje u njih sa gripom. I onda nakon 2 dana ode na bolovanje i nema je 2 tjedna. Srećom su moji dečki tada išli doma. A i nježnost prema tako malim bebama na prematurnom joj nije jača strana. Eto da su i sestre na 5 katu ok meni bi bilo sve super.  :D  :D

----------


## Elinor

*maksi* čestitam na duplićima! :D

----------


## dupla duplica

maksi, čestitamo i mi!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
dođi nam i na pdf blizanci....

----------


## maksi

> maksi, čestitamo i mi!   
> dođi nam i na pdf blizanci....


Naravno. Uspjela sam pohvatati malo vremena da se javim nakon duge stanke.   :Wink:

----------


## Candy

*Mamažabica*, meni isto tako!!  :shock: Ali išla bih opet jer sada znam više i više bih cijenila svoj wc, što smo sami i polako se uhodavamo. Meni sestre nisu uključile zvono, nisam mogla ići na wc, da mi muž nije zvonio na vratima i išao po njih, tko zna što bi bilo jer probala sam ići sama i pala sam i krvarila i nisam se mogla ustati... Sad će netko reći da sam bila u sobi s cimericama to mi se ne bi dogodilo...   :Grin:

----------


## Nina_ri

Pred deset dana u Ri:

Nakon poroda mi Adriana nisu donijeli 6 sati (što je za Ri rodilište nemoguće), kad sam pitala nitko mi ništa nije htio reći-a u 1 ujutro ulijeće famozna pedijatrica s riječima: mali se trese, nervozan je, nemojte se čudit što mu braunila viri iz glave i ne dirajte je. Kad ga još pogledam, donijet ću ga. 
Dolazi u 3 ujutro s njim i zabranjuje mi da ga dojim (gubi šećer i mora pit adaptirano jer moje mlijeko ne valja?!!); dijete mi pada na težini 200 g )dozvoljeno je 10 posto od porođajne težine, znači - on smije izgubit 400)-Pedijatrica vrišti na mene, viče sestri da gurne Adrianu ruke u usta da se mali smiri kako bi ga mogla pregledat, zabranjuje mi odlazak kući-jer on je bolestan (u međuvremenu mi 4 pedijatra govore da je s malim sve ok nakon što je po porođaju primio glukozu; pao mu je šećer jer sam i ja u trudnoću imala intoleranciju glukoze)
U međuvremenu ja krvarim kao luda (od stresa valjda), žalim se doktorima; "divna" doktorica mi govori "predobro izgledate da bi vam nešto bilo", ja ustajem iz kreveta, komadi ugrušaka niz noge, polava; brzo na ginekološki pregled (možete mislit divote-pregled dva dana nakon poroda)...bodu me sa svih strana, panika-kiretaža; doktor mrtav-hladan-gurnite joj infuziju i legnite je, dobila neki lijek za stiskanje maternice..pitam šta mi daju-kaže sestra-šta vas briga, važno da ne idete na kiretažu. Ja pucam po šavovima totalno, mužu zabranjuju da me dođe vidjet. Ostajem dan duže zbog malenog, s tim da mi luda pedijatrica obećava da drugi dan idemo. Ujutro dolazi s novom izmišljenom dijagnozom za Adriana i kako mi ne možemo kući. Ja potpuno skrhana-zovem svog doktora koji je pročelnik jednog odjela, odjednom se situacija smiruje, nalazi su u redu i mi možemo kući. 

Sad sam tu sve nabacala zbrda-zdola, ali pod takvom sam traumom za dijete živjela 4 dana - da se toga ne želim ni sjećat, ali još se budim noću jer mi se sve vraća u san, onaj strah za njega, njene prijetnje kako će mi dijete past u komu, cjelonoćno plakanje i izdajanje jer mi neda dijete na prsa, bespomoćnost, strah, krvarenje. 

Toliko sam željela rodit u Rijeci, porod je bio savršen, osoblje divno, doživljaj potpun; petog kata tog rodilišta-ne želim se sjetit nikad više u životu.

----------


## flower

jednom sam nesluzbeno cula da je peti kat kaznjenicka bojna  :Sad:  zbrljas negdje drugdje i onda te tamo stave...prestrasno.
zao mi je i tebe i tvog djeteta da ste tu troturu morali proci  :Sad:

----------


## betty boop

*nina* strašno  :shock: 
stvarno mi je žao, ne dogodilo se nikome
tebi i tvom Adrianu velike   :Kiss:   i da sve brzo zaboravite 

sin ti ima najljepše ime na svijetu   :Wink:

----------


## dupla duplica

ajme, draga, prestrašno....na žalost, nekako me ne čudi previše, nisu ni meni bili okej, ali ovo je teeeška trauma.  :Love:  ljubi anđele i nedaj se!!!!

----------


## enigma

Kad sam rodila Matea ´03 nisam imala nijedne pozitivne recenice osoblju KBC-a u rodilistu - sve je bilo grozno  :Evil or Very Mad:  Bila noc ,povremeno bili zavirili, onako u prolazu na wc, kako sam jer sam bila jako tiha cijelog poroda koji trajao "samo" 4,5 sata :Sad:   NIsu mi nazvali MM da bude sa mnom a on se trudio isao na tecaj  sto je bio uvjet za prisutnost supruga na porodu. Ali ´05 kad moja Mia trebala van sve je bilo drugacije :D MM bio sa mnom, opet sam bila tiha, od osoblja sam dobila vise pazni ne go sto trebalo primalje, doktori neopisivo ljubazni atmosfera je za 10+. Krevet za vrijeme poroda pretvorio se u stolac, tad nisam morala setati iz jednog kraja sobe na drugi i penjati se sa necijom rukom u medunoziju (jer glavica bila napola izasla) na nesto... nemogu naci nijedne rijeci a da nije prosta. Godinu dana kasnije moja prijatelica mi ispricala da se radaona adaptirana i jako lijepo uredena. Mislim da samo u par godina je sve promjenilo se, sve vise slici servisu, ajmo to tako nazvati, koji je normalna pojava u zemljama eu, da svakoj zeni olaksa boravak u radaonici i sam porod.
Unaprijed me oprostite za koju greskicu u pravopisu, jer sam strankinja i Hrvatski sam naucila samostalno bez da sam isla na nekakav tecaj ili sl. Pozdrav iz Rijeke  :Kiss:   :Wink:

----------


## Felix

*lrs* je postavila pitanje



Pridružen/a: 23. 07. 2008. (23:30:49)
Postovi: 7
Lokacija: rijeka
 Postano: sri srp 30, 2008 3:26 pm    Naslov: rijecko rodiliste     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

jeli koga porodio dr.vlastelic i

----------


## Nina_ri

Nije mi bio na porodima, ali sam kod njega išla na sve preglede. Šta te točno zanima?

forumašici mel je bio na 2.porodu.

----------


## lrs

pa cula sam dosta prica o njemu da je ok.....pa me zanima jer mi je termin 20.08 a tada je moj gin na go pa bi ako je vlaste....ok da me preuzme na porodu

----------


## Nina_ri

neznam kako misliš "da te preuzme na porodu"? na porodu će ti bit onaj dr koji bude taj dan u smjeni, osim ako nemaš neku debelu vezu i dr.-a koji je spreman doć kad ga zoveš.

inače, istina je da je ok doktor.

----------


## dupla duplica

tako je, naši liječnici nemaju običaj ići na porode pacjentica, osim iznimno.
bit će onaj koji taj dan dežura, tj. jedan od njih nekoliko.
zapravo, bude li sve u redu, biti će babica, a doktor što manje, to bolje. znači da porod ide normalno ako nije potrebna njegova intervencija.
sretno!!

----------


## rena7

Ima li netko svježe iskustvo iz Rijeke? Cijenim priče od ranije, ali očekuje se da se stvari s godinama mijenjaju na bolje. A jesam optimistična?   :Razz:

----------


## wileia

*rena7* imam ja (ako je iskustvo od prije 4 mjeseca dovoljno svježe). Nisam napisala priču o svom porodu jer nemam baš vremena, ali me slobodno pitaj što želiš saznati. Ja sam bila jako zadovoljna.

----------


## rena7

Wileia hvala ti   :Heart:  ,

moguće je da se preselim u Rijeku, pa bi tamo i rodila, naravno. 

Zanima me mogu li imati svoje spavačice, moram li nositi pelene za bebu, de li beba stalno može biti samnom u sobi, jeste li vi imali kontakt koža na kožu, može li mm biti samnom, treba li tečaj ili se samo plaća? 
Da li je moguće dobiti epiduralnu?

Imam ja još   :Razz:  , no iz pristojnosti bi bilo dosta  :Laughing:  

Pozdrav, hvala ti

----------


## thalia

> Zanima me mogu li imati svoje spavačice, moram li nositi pelene za bebu, de li beba stalno može biti samnom u sobi, jeste li vi imali kontakt koža na kožu, može li mm biti samnom, treba li tečaj ili se samo plaća? 
> Da li je moguće dobiti epiduralnu?
> 
> Pozdrav, hvala ti


prije 2 g je bilo ovako:
da za spavaćice, ne za pelene, da može biti s tobom u sobi, da bio je kontakt koža na kožu, može biti, samo se plaća, može epiduralna.

sumnjam da se to mijenjalo :/

----------


## wileia

> Zanima me mogu li imati svoje spavačice, moram li nositi pelene za bebu, de li beba stalno može biti samnom u sobi, jeste li vi imali kontakt koža na kožu, može li mm biti samnom, treba li tečaj ili se samo plaća? 
> Da li je moguće dobiti epiduralnu?


Kad sam došla u bolnicu trebala sam ostaviti sve stvari i obući njihovu spavaćicu. Kasnije možeš obući svoju, ali ja nisam. Njihove su mi bile OK. Dobila sam 3 spavaćice, kao i hrpu uložaka i jednokratnih gaćica. Pelene za bebu ti ne trebaju, osim ako želiš prematati češće nego što to oni rade, a mislim da je to bilo 2x dnevno.
Imali smo kontakt koža na kožu, MD je bio sa mnom cijelo vrijeme dok sam bila u rađaoni (uključujući i 2 sata nakon poroda). Tečaj nije potreban, samo novac (300 kn). Epiduralnu sam mogla dobiti da sam htjela, bez ikakvih problema...
Pitaj slobodno sve što te zanima.  :Smile:

----------


## Bubica

tako bilo i pred dva mjeseca  :Smile:

----------


## sanjaneo

evo da se i ja priključim. termin mi je za 10 dana. znači, kad muž dođe sa mnom može bez problema prisustvovati porodu (iako nismo upali u tečaj)? a kada plati? mislim ne moramo se najavljivati nikome prije da on želi biti prisutan?

smije li se u rađaonu unesti nešto svojih stvari? npr. mali ručnik i voda?

kakva je općenito situacija u rađaoni? hvata me lagana panika  :shock:

----------


## Nina_ri

MM je platio čim smo došli, poslali ga dole da plati - pa se vratio, jadnik jedva je stigao-jer sam ja bila ekspresna.
 Tečaja nismo ni vidjeli, niti smo se kome posebno najavljivali Mogli smo unijet u rađaonu šta smo htjeli. Prekrasno su uređene i rađaona i predrađaona, kao i soba za prijem.

Bebe su se presvlačile 3 puta dnevno, a na zahtjev i češće. Iako nisam bila zadovoljna sa situacijom na 5.katu-što se tiče presvlačenja bebe, presvukli su ga kad god sam zamolila.

----------


## rena7

Žao mi je što si imala loše iskustvo. 
Ljuta sam, jer se nije ništa promijenilo. Baš sam ljuta, nekad više, nekad manje, ali traje skoro 3 godine.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

mala laia žao mi je zbog lošeg iskustva  :Sad:   meni je puno pomoglo napisati pismo rodilištu, doduše mi je trebalo par mjeseci da to napravim ali s druge strane ne bih se bila osjećala ok da sam 'šutila i trpila'.  ako imaš želju pretočiti u pismo, mogu ti pomoć  :Heart:

----------


## mala laia

Hvala Danci! jako želim neku reakciju, pogotovo jer se već drugi puta radi o istom liječniku, a o njemu još nisam čula riječi hvale...nažalost...

Sjetim se samo ulaska u ordinaciju na pregled prije slanja u box, ja ulazim, pristojno pozdravljam, još se nešto i našalim kako ne znam koje je doba dana/noći, a ono tupi prazni pogled njega kao mog liječnika i još jedne dežurne liječnice, bez pozdrava, bez ikakve komunikacije do završetka pregleda koji je bio prestrašan...toliko da sam ga u jednom trenutku upitala hoće li na taj način bebu izvaditi rukom!!!
Nakon pregleda, uz jako krvarenje, obraća se isključivo sestri uz riječi: kolica, drip, box!
Ja pitam zašto sve od navedenog, ali oni me ignoriraju i napuštaju prostoriju, a sestre su u strahu i ništa ne komentiraju osim po tiho: doktor je tako rekao...

ma, svašta... ne znam zaista što bih rekla...samo sam čekala da mi mm dođe...bio je jako ljut kada je čuo za sve što se dogodilo, pogotovo nakon saznanja tko je lliječnik, da je htio samovoljno iščupati drip, ali je sam porod prebrzo išao (sva sreća), tako da se nije htio svađati...a na samom izgonu su ipak najvažnije primalje!

u konačnici je svima važno dobiti zdravo dijete, pa mislim da i oni računaju na to da neće biti kasnijih reakcija...

----------


## luci07

*mala laia,* baš mi je žao da je tako prošlo!

Baš me zanima koji je to liječnik? Ja sam imala isto takvo iskustvo, s dr. S, hvala Bogu vidjela sam ga samo tad na tom prvom pregledu, kasnije je sve bilo super, i doktori i babice.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

roditeljima je naravno najvažnije da je dijete dobro, i naravno da svaki roditelj bi napravio sve što je u njegovoj / njenoj mogućnosti da djetetu bude najbolje što može biti.  ono što je tužno jest da se ta činjenica da je roditelju najviše stalo do zdravlje i dobrobit njenog ili njegovog djeteta koristi kao isprika odnosno prijetnja za svakojake intervencije i procedure umjesto da se istim roditeljima omogući ostvarenje njihovog prava na informirani izbor kad su u pitanju postupci nad njima ili njihovom djetetu.  kao da se to izvlači svaki put kad treba na brzaka dobiti pristanak 'Ako me ne poslušaš onda će ti se desiti (ubaci nešto najgore što može biti)'.  

sad će netko možda omahnuti rukom i kazati da 'kad to radiš svaki dan onda ti postane rutina' pa je svejedno pa ću preduhitriti riječima da medicinsko osoblje mora znati da NIKOME ali amabaš NIKOME nije više stalo zdravlju djeteta koje se rađa nego njegovoj ili njenoj mami, i da treba imat na umu da žena ispred njih nije samo 'rodilja broj 1345' ili 'rodilja sa visokim tlakom' ili 'rodilja koja je otvorena 2 prsta' nego nečije dijete, sestra, majka i da ona samo jednom rađa svoje dijete i da se će se to dijete roditi samo jednom i zbog toga zasluži da se poštuju majčine želje i potrebe i da se ju tretira sa poštovanjem i kao ljudsko biće, zapravo da se tretira na način na koji bi taj isti zdravstveni radnih htio ili htjela da netko postupa sa njegovim ili njenim djetetom.

Žena, majka je pametno biće koja ima pravo na odluku o tome što se radi nad njenim tijelom i da se ta odluka poštuje, jer informirani odabir znači mogućnost informiranog pristanka a bome i informiranog odbijanja.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

sori, morala sam si olakšati dušu i eto je moja digresija sa previše korištenje riječ 'i'

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

U pravu si Danči. Ne vjerujem što čitam: Krvarenje na pregledu, kolica, drip, box... 
Jel može ime doktora na pp??
KAtastrofa.

----------


## mala laia

> *mala laia,* baš mi je žao da je tako prošlo!
> 
> Baš me zanima koji je to liječnik? Ja sam imala isto takvo iskustvo, s dr. S, hvala Bogu vidjela sam ga samo tad na tom prvom pregledu, kasnije je sve bilo super, i doktori i babice.


dr S...nažalost, vidim da nije usamljeni slučaj...

----------


## Vojvođanka

e sad me hvata panika....
nedavno je rodila jedna moja poznanica i na pregledu joj je bio dotični dr. S i to preko veze jer joj je svekrva dr-ca, užasno ju je bolilo i prokrvarila je, naravno drip i u box, rodila za 4h uz strašne bolove
užassss

----------


## Beti3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVlCe63-i3k

Možda vam ovo olakša čekanje. I nisu sva iskustva iz RI rodilišta loša. Ima i predivnih. Ima i doktora koji nadgledaju sa strane i puštaju vas i primalju da same polako sve napravite kako želite.

----------


## luci07

Naravno da ima i predivnih iskustava. I moje je takvo. :Wink: 

Ali ima i ovih drugih, nažalost.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

Evo me sa pregleda u Rijeci, odnjela nalaze i briseve, bila na pregledu kod doktora F.
Jako sam dugo čekala, on je popularan izgleda, bilo brrrrrdoooo trudnica. 
Vrlo je normalan, razgovor kratak ali umirujući,  normalan i topao.

Ne moram više ići u Rijeku, smatra da će porod i ići tako kao što je utvrđeno prvim UZViima od 08 do 11.09.
Uspjela sam i sa ginekologicom iskamčiti da mi redovito na upitnicama piše: 2 tj manje po 1. UZV.

Uglevnom rezime je: da najnormalinije krenemo u Rijeku iz Pule kad smatramo da je vrijeme, a da će se u tjednima koji nam
predstoje iskristalizirati sve (i da li se otvaram i trudovi i sve drugo...). 
Da za sada imam sve uvjete za vodu i da su svi skloni dogovorima oko prirodnog poroda i samog tijeka porođaja, ostalih stvari i slično.
Nadam se i dobroj smjeni iskreno i zaista jednoj nonšalantnoj ekipi.

Jedino kaj me ubilo čekanje, sve koje su došle nakon mene došle na pregled, pa čak i ako su se prijavile nakon tog sata do kad su prijave.
Tak da sam je čekala od 9 i 40 do 14 sati. U međuvremenu je otišao na kliniku ali nije dugo izbivao. 
Žene su išle bez reda dolaska. Najbolje je prošla ova kaj je došla u 12 i nešto ili čak kasnije. 

No dobro. Prošlo. Bogu fala i to je dobro bilo i iza nas.
Još jedan vaginalni. jeeee bit će neki rekord. mogla bih to izbrojiti.

Pitanje: gdje su u Rijeci rađa? Ne u poliklinici nego tamo u klinici za ginekologiju i porodništvo ako se ne varam???
Di se prijavljujemo kad dođemo na porod?
Što ako je gužva?
Imate li kakvih savjeta?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ahh dr F., svijetla točka RI rodilišta, mm je rekao nakon što ga je upoznao 'to nije medig, to je ČOVIK'  :Wink: 

šteta što si tako dugo čekala, sjećam se da sam ga i ja jednom tako dugo čekala, ali vjeruj mi bolje da si njega čekala dugo nego da si naišla na nekog drugog.

kad si u trudovima uđeš na ulaz pored onog kafića, glavni ulaz, javiš se sestri i oni te odvedu u rađaone.  e sad koji je kat to ti stvarno ne znam, meni su sve bolnice labirinti bez kraja.  gužve uglavnom nisam nikad vidjela, ako ima kažeš da rađaš i uglavnom te puste prije.  ako te strah puta do rijeke možete uvijek otputovati kad si sigurna da je to to i malo se šetkati po rivi itd u trudovima prije nego baš uđeš unutra.

drago mi je da su ti rekli da možeš vodu i sve!  jeeeeee!

----------


## Zrina

Sad se stvarno ne mogu načuditi kako sam dobro "prošla" u Rijeci.  :Shock: 
Ja sam doktora vidjela samo jednom na pregledu prije ulaska u rađaonu i to doslovno na 10 sekundi-sve ostalo je obavila primalja. Tada sam mislila da je to normalno, ali sad vidim da sam izgleda samo imala sreću.  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

Zrina i meni se čini da je to nemiješanje normalno  u Ri. Naravno, kod "normalnih" poroda.
 Kod onih "kompliciranih" se sjate u roku minute i spašavaju živote. To im je posao, znaju kad se treba umiješati.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

je danči bila sam, baš sam si ciljala F.-a da se malo okuražim.
bilo je dobro, zaista imao je naporan dan, svakojake "pacijentice" i žene, par hitnoća i bio je ipak vrlo profi, topao, skuliran...

ma za vodu ne rabi puno toga, neki brisevi koji i često budu ok pa eto nisam tu brinula baš.
ako iz nekog razloga neću bit za vodu imat ću loptu, sturnjaču i ako Bog da stolček.

Neću sad bit negativna, već lagano prestajem sa Mg-om i počinjem vizualizirati porod (moja draga maternica sada si već 39 tj ti se stišćeš i spremaš..., Dragi moj cerviks ti si već zreo i fino se otvaraš, moja draga bolnica nebuš me morala dugo gledati niti silovati puno, ja bum sa malom Lidačicom obavila sve sama...i tako ja to pomalo)

Zadnji tjedan radim baš da moram na posao i polje i tako to. 
Onda bih pomalo se povukla u svoje odaje: imam neke stanove za gledat jedino (to su kaotiga korisne šetnje), 
nabavit još koji cover (ps daj pogle ima li šta vunenih)
i ležečki sređivat i čitkat na lapu knjige koje šeraš - prva liga su.

joj je ČOVIK kaže da je ušće zatvoreno ali smekšano. Obrzirom da sam 34 tjedan i naporno radim plus tražim stan, mislim da nije loše. Pa i treba malo početi... imamo još par tjedana. Šta vi kažete? Niko ne radi paniku, ali po meni to ne bi trebalo niti naglašavati, pa me čudi šta sad smeta da je mekše malo. Mekano je od 25 tjedna.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

za cerviks se ne bi brinula, da živiš u nekoj drugoj zemlji ne biš ni znala da je mekan dakle da info ti ne može ni pomoći ni odmoći.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

pa naravski. a ma !

----------


## tinaM

Pozdrav svima,
Molim pomoć za pakiranje torbe za rijeku...
je li se tamo dobiju njihove spavaćice? Treba pelene za bebu?
Našla sam post iz 2008., pa ne znam jel to još vrijedi.
Prvi sam put rodila u vž, trebala i pelene i sve...
Što mi još treba?
Hvala unaprijed na vašoj pomoći

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

može i meni isti savjet.
ali ja bih još zvala bolnicu i potvrdila.

----------


## Ninjago

Kad vas iz rađaone dofuraju u sobu,cekaju vas u nocnom ormaricu jednokratne mrezaste gacice,2 para koliko se sjecam i 2 spavacice ali kad to zaprljate mozete trazit jos tako da sam ja samo zadnji dan obukla svoju spavacicu a gacice sam isto njihove koristila jer sam imala neke chicove koje su mi bile grozne,uloske sam nosila svoje (jedan paket je isto cekao u ormaricu),za bebe dok ste tamo netreba nista ,za izlazak treba jedna jednokratna pelena ,jedna platnena i čilip i robica.

----------


## drndalica

rodila sam carski u Ri, nije me ništa dočekalo u ormariću :/ , dobila sam samo spavaćice i bez problema dodatno tražila još kad sam ih zaprljala

----------


## DiLala

Evo ja rodila prije godinu i sve me dočekalo u ormariću. Jako sam bila zadovoljna sa svime, osoblje ljubazno, strpljivo, sve je čisto a i hrana je bila fina. Zaista svaka pohvala nemam ni jednu primjedbu, pa zato sam i putovala iz Zagreba sve do Rijeke da bi rodila. I to 2 puta. A prvi puta u ZG  :Sad:  
I nije mi jasno kako se neko žali na neke uvjete iz RI, nikako mi nije jasno, jedino objašnjenje da su navikle prije možda ne neki super tretman (masno plaćen) u nekoj privatnoj bolnici (i to vani jer koliko mi poznato ni kod nas nisu nešto na nivou). Svaka pohvala, oba poroda su mi bila prirodna i sve je teklo savršeno.... ma milina. Da je samo do poroda.... rađala bi svake godine. U Rijeci.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

u nekim rodilištima moraš amabaš sve nositi, od odjeće za bebe, pelene, WC papir, uloške...  

treba se raspitati od rodilišta do rodilišta.

----------


## Tia

Evo info od prije točno mjesec dana.
Ne znam jel razlog što je bio kraj mjeseca ili je neovisno o datumu tako, ali u sobi me nisu dočekale jednokratne gaćice i ulošci, spavaćice se mogu koristiti njihove, dočekale me dvije.
Nema potrebe nositi ništa za bebu osim naravno kada se izlazi iz rodilišta.

Primijetila sam da je bilo i problema s određenim tabletama npr. sestra mi je rekla da ako mi treba da će mi dati Dulcolax ako mi treba jer je pitanje dal će ga sutradan imati. Cimerica je htjela Lupocet zbog bolova pa su joj rekli da na žalost nemaju i muž joj je sutradan donesao. Drugoj cimerici beba je bila u inkubatoru i komentirala je da nemaju bebi ulja niti vlažnih maramica pa je ona to donesla. 

Za razliku od prije tri godine, u WC-u je uvijek bilo papira

----------


## Ninjago

Ima veze koji je datum,ako odjel prekoraci limit u nabavci ljekova ili potrosnog materijala mora ili uzet na dug ili cekat 1 u mjesecu,nazalost ocito je tako i u rodilistu a barem tamo ne bi trebali sparat.

----------


## DiLala

Vjerovatno je do datuma - ja sam eto rodila 4. i 7. u mjesecu i bilo je svega, znam da su i ljekove za bolove davali kome treba, bilo je baš svega srećom.

----------


## tinaM

Hvala svima.
Termin mi je 21., pa sad ako igra ulogu koji je datum, tko zna. 
Ma trebala sam pitati sestre kad sam bila na pregledu, ah...
Može li se nazvati u bolnicu za takve informacije?
Kad sam čekala na pregled na 4. katu primjetila sam da ima wc papira, no tu su ležale trudnice.
Na tom istom katu vidjela sam koliko su sestre ljubaznije od onih u vž, sad dal je to bilo slučajno, ili moj trenutni dojam, ne znam. No osjećala sam se puno ugodnije nego u vž rodilištu.

drndalica, rodila si carski, jel hitno ili si znala i prije da će biti tako?
Koliko dugo si bila u bolnici?
Ja ću skoro pa sigurno na carski, već sam imala jedan, zdjelica mi je uska, a i ova će beba vjerojatno biti još veća.

----------


## tinaM

Mislim da sam nešto zeznula s odgovorom...
Ispričavam se.
Ponavljam pitanje, za vas koje niste iz rijeke nego ste samo išla tamo roditi.
Kakva je procedura prijave bebe u maticu rođenih?
Treba li se ići u ri ili se to može obaviti u svojem gradu?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

RI matični ured šalje podatke u centralnu bazu, vi u VŽ odete u matični oni izvade podatke, potpišete zapisnik i za par dana vam ke gotov rodni list.  nakon toga odete normalno u svoj matični po rodni list kad god vam treba.

A što se tiće CR zbog uske zdjelice to bi se dalo diskutirati jer je uska zdjelica vrlo česta 'dijagnoza' koja se daje a u velik broj slučajeva u trudnoći nakon CR-a žena rodi (često veće) dijete vaginalno bez poteškoća kad je u podpirajućem okruženju.  U svakom slučaju razmisli o tome i o tome da ako se već mora na CR da je bolje da se čeka početak trudova za bebu i za mamu nego da se ide na hladan CR (dakle, planiran CR u trudovima).

----------


## drndalica

> drndalica, rodila si carski, jel hitno ili si znala i prije da će biti tako?


prvi je bio hitan, drugi nije - stigla sam u rodilište 10 cm otvorena, prokinuli vodenjak i pokušavali smo jedno 4h ali nije išlo. Sama sam odabrala spinalnu.



> Koliko dugo si bila u bolnici?


 5 dana



> Ja ću skoro pa sigurno na carski, već sam imala jedan, zdjelica mi je uska, a i ova će beba vjerojatno biti još veća.


Nije bilo konkretnog razloga za carski osim 'beba se nije spustila'. Zašto nije, nisu mi znali reći. Ja sam uvjerena da je zbog neodgovarajućeg položaja i mog straha. Cijelo vrijeme morala sam ležati na desnom boku (zbog prethodnog carskog i ctg-a valjda), a tu pozu mrzim!! Ako budeš išla na vaginalan porod moj topli savjet je da se pokušaš izboriti za položaj (u trudovima) za koji budeš OSJEĆALA da ti najbolje odgovara. Ne znam da li dozvoljavaju, ali pokušaj. Da mi je današnja pamet i iskustvo ja bi se digla sa stola u doggy style  :Smile: , ali eto, bilo pa prošlo, sad je kasno ....

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

cure, dajte mi objasnite na koji način te netko bez sile može zadržati u određenom položaju???
oni odu ća a ti se recimo digneš u doggy i to  je to.
na prigovor odgovoriš još većim.
 kaj naprave?? ucjene te, prestraše, ne znam...

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

i to što se tiče ctg-a, pa to su samo trake oko struka.
dal je moguće to iskopčat i dignuti se? mislim, kolko dugo ležiš na tome??

----------


## Kikica1

Meni su na porodu odredili da moram lezati na lijevom boku koji mi nije uopce odgovarao cijelu trudnocu a kamoli da me zabetoniraju kad me sve bolucka. Pitala sam bila primalju mogu li se malo okrenuti na drugu stranu jer vise ne mogu i nakon toga sam na lijevom lezala jedino kad bi osjetila da mi tako odgovara. Za drugi puta mislim da cu im odmah reci po dolasku da ih molim da mi omoguce da se namjestam kako mi odgovara (mada vec razmisljam i o kadi bas zbog toga ali posto planiram doc u zadnji cas jer sam na 10 min od bolnice...nekako se bojim da kada nece bit opcija).

Sto se tice gacica, spavacica i svega toga, mene je sve docekalo u sobi s time da sam ja dosla u spavacici s poroda i imala jednu rezervnu u ladici. Posto sam dosta krvi gubila brzo se sve sprljalo i nisu mi htjeli dati drugu spavacicu tako da sam na kraju obukla svoju a ni plahtu mi nisu htjeli mijenjati. Bez obzira sto sve treba biti u ladici ja bi iduci put svejedno uzela i svoje mrezaste gacice i hrpu ulozaka a spavacicu ipak za svaki slucaj nek se nadje.

----------


## Beti3

> cure, dajte mi objasnite na koji način te netko bez sile može zadržati u određenom položaju???
> oni odu ća a ti se recimo digneš u doggy i to  je to.
> na prigovor odgovoriš još većim.
>  kaj naprave?? ucjene te, prestraše, ne znam...


Počnu tuć?!

Moje je iskustvo da je dogovor zakon. RI rodilište x 4, i uvijek OK ekipa.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

kaj znači ri x 4? SI 4 PUTA rađala tamo??
 zakon

----------


## Ares

moj porod nije za pamćenje, daleko je od onog kojeg sam željela, prirodni na stolčiću...osoblje je uglavnom bilo ok, čak i ono sa 5. kata (o kojem čitam stalno neka loša iskustva), nemam nekog posebnog prigovora, mislim da ipak moje zamjerke se više odnose na praksu bolnice, a osoblje radi svoj posao sukladno tome...dakle zbrzati porod što prije...bar se nadam da je tako...

evo moje iskustvo otprije mj i pol
gačice, ulošci...- ništa me nije dočekalo, a spavačicu svakako uzeti rezervnu, u mom slučaju nisu ih više imali (a i njihove su predebele i pretople za ljeto)...
lijekovi protiv bolova - dobila voltaren, drugi put kad sam tražila nije ga više bilo..nestašica..
lijevi bok - uh taj lijevi bok...gotovo cijelu trudnoću sam odležala na lijevom boku i onda opet taj lijevi bok jer je doktor tako rekao i jer se tako beba spušta...da sam imala manju dozu dripa možda bi ih i poslušala...a opet da se beba tako spušta ne drži mi vodu...

moje iskustvo - zamjerke: 
- s obzirom na okolnosti nisam mogla očekivati čuda, ali smetalo mi je da nisam bila informirana o nikakvim postupcima koji će se obavljati, većinu toga sam nagađala, te dobivala potvrdan odgovor, ako bih ga i dobila....
- epiziotomija - izgleda da je to uobičajena praksa kod prvorotkinja, imala sam 3 cimerice prvorotkinje sve su rezane skupa samnom, a i ne poznam nijednu tko je rodio u ri da nije rezana...ne znam možda griješim... a kod šivanja zasmetalo me je da se nije pričekalo da lok. anestetik počinje djelovati... 
-drip - obavezan...zar baš svima?! doveo me je do toga da u zadnjim trenucima (sat-dva prije izgona) nisam više razmišljala o bebi, samo sam htjela da sve završi, bolovi su bili nepodnošljivi, a dozu su samo povečavali....

eto, onako na brzinu što mi je palo napamet...eh, da što se tiče rodnog lista, nadovezala bih se na Danci, dakle, nakon što obavite te formalnosti u svom matičnom, rodni list vam iz Ri stiže poštom na kućnu adresu

----------


## Ares

sjetih se još jedne stvari...nisam ni pomišljala da se još uvijek rađa na ravnom krevetu, mislila sam da je to vrijeme prošlo, ali očito nije...još sam komentirala kako se nadam da će mi krevet podignuti, na što nitko nije reagirao....

----------


## klara

Ares zašto si dobila drip?

Moje iskustvo prvog poroda je slično tvome, ali rađala sam u 35. tjednu, pa su mi rekli da je za bebu bolje da se porod ubrza koliko je moguće. Nadam se da ovaj puta neće biti razloga za drip i ležanje.

----------


## klara

> cure, dajte mi objasnite na koji način te netko bez sile može zadržati u određenom položaju???
> oni odu ća a ti se recimo digneš u doggy i to  je to.
> na prigovor odgovoriš još većim.
>  kaj naprave?? ucjene te, prestraše, ne znam...


Objasne ti da je za bebu najbolje da si u tom položaju, da je ugrožavaš ako se podigneš. Tako su meni rekli, bebica je bila nedonošće i bilo me je strah na svoju ruku odlučiti da je za nju ok ako se ja dižem u krevetu.
Lako je unaprijed razmišljati, ali kad si tamo i bojiš se za bebu, sve ćeš poslušati.

----------


## Daisy@

ne želim da mislite da vas kritiziram ili tako nešto...većina stoji sve što kažete,i ja sam tamo 2 x rodila..
današnje stanje je više manje svuda jednako: štednja,štednja i samo štednja..nema se s čime raditi..nažalost svih nas  :Sad: 

želja mi je pojasniti taj lijevi famozni bok: 
u trudnoći dijete se u maternici može smjestiti u 2 namještaja: lijevi i desni..(leđa lijevo ili desno). S tim da je lijevi namještaj u najvećem dijelu zastupljen. Kad trudnica dođe za porod,taj namještaj djet. u mater. je za porod važan. Kako se dijagnosticira? 1. može se uz-om ,mada rijetko zbog toga rade uz,češće se to usputno pogleda
2. onom malom drvenom slušalicom (ako ste je kad vidli) da vam slušaju otkucaje djeteta..na strani gdje su djet. leđa,otkucaji se jasnije čuju..
3. i najvažnije -prilikom gin pregleda,kad ste otvorene..ginek. prstima "pipa" glavicu i na njoj fontanele-ili veliku ili malu...na strani gdje je mala fontanela-tamo su leđa...i taj bok rodilja zauzima (to je najčešće lijevi)
Zašto taj?
Zbog napredovanja poroda...dijete da bi se "spustilo" kroz porođ. kanal mora proći unutarnju rotaciju glavice do izlaska van...dijete se najčešće rađa s najmanjim promjerom glavice koji mu je moguć i najlakši.. (nosić prema međici a zatiljak pod kostima simfize). da bi došao u taj položaj..vrši te ta unutar. rotacija...položaj (lijevi bok) je onaj položaj koji mu omogućava najbržu i najlakšu rotaciju do izlaska van,upravo zbog svega ovog što sam navela..leđa,položaj fontanele,i rotacija...
ukoliko rodilja leži na suprotnom boku od onog na kojem su leđa,to spuštanje je otežano i sporije...i zna se dogoditi da se rađa van glavica tkz. "obrnutom rotacijom" (nosić gore,a zatiljak na međici) tada je malo teži i sporiji porod ..
tako je u većini slučajeva...
a sad...individualnosti su moguće... neki put kad se vidi da porod sporo napreduje sama primalja savjetuje ženi da se malo okrene da nije slučajno onaj drugi bok "the one" koji će pomoći rotaciji..ili tek toliko da se malo žena odmori...ili ako padaju otkucaji srca bebe da se vidi dal će im pomoći ležanje na drugi bok...
ali u većini slučajeva zato je taj bok toliko važan u rodilištima kod normalnog "klasičnog" poroda.....

nadam se da mi nećete zamjeriti.nije mi bila namjera popovati ili kritizirati..samo sam vam htjela malo pojasniti zašto je njima važan taj famozni bok...   :Smile:

----------


## Ares

Pretpostavljam zato jer mi je voda bila zelena, a i beba se nije spuštala...tražila sam da mi ne ubrzavaju jer je s bebom bilo sve ok (cijelo vrijeme sam bila priključena na ctg), ali eto dok sam to izgovorila već su me prikopčali na drip bez ikakvih objašnjenja, e to me je jako zasmetalo...
mislila sam da ću ga uspijeti izbijeći jer preskočila sam predrađaonu jer sam imala svoje trudove (odradila ih doma) i bila sam otvorena 8 cm, tako da sam smatrala da će ionako sve brzo ići...no i uz taj drip nije brzo išlo, beba nije htjela van...

----------


## klara

Daisy@ pojašnjavanje puno pomaže. Da barem tako rade svi lječnici  :Smile:

----------


## klara

Ima li netko iskustva s doniranjem matičnih stanica i prirodnim porodom u Rijeci?

Rekli su mi da se sam izgon mora odraditi u krevetu, zanima me koliko su voljni dopustiti da sve ostalo ide svojim tijekom?

----------


## Boxica

*klara* je ću samo  :Very Happy:  što si izdržala do termina!!

----------


## klara

> *klara* je ću samo  što si izdržala do termina!!


Hvala   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Ares, drži to vodu, Daisy je lijepo objasnila. Bebi je daleko lakše se rotirati ako je mama na odgovarajućem boku. Možemo to izdržati za njih.

Epiziotomija nije uobičajema praksa ni kod prvorotka, samo kada treba. Evo mi sad bile prvorotka i beba u posjeti, nije rezana.

Drip isto nije obavezan. Daju ga pri kraju i zato da bi bilo manje poslijeporođajno krvarenje. A što se tiče bolova i njihove nepodnošljivosti, zašto misliš da su zadnji sat-dva podnošljivi kod poroda bez dripa? Nisu, isto je. Boli ali nema veze. Isto jedva čekaš da se beba rodi.

Zašto ti je trebao lijek protiv bolova? Zar se smije Voltaren uz dojenje?

Kad je voda zelena nema čekanja, beba je ugrožena i u tom času moraju djelovati, bez obzira na mamine prigovore, mora se roditi odmah.

A može se roditi na ravnom krevetu, zašto ne? (Može se roditi bilo gdje.) I u predrađaoni jer ti ne vjeruju da je beba tuuuu!! 

pčelica mara 23, da.

----------


## klara

> ...
> Drip isto nije obavezan. Daju ga pri kraju i zato da bi bilo manje poslijeporođajno krvarenje...


Kako smanjuje krvarenje, Beti3 možeš li to objasniti?

Voltaren sam dobila jednom poslje embriotransfera, zbog bolova u leđima - ako može u ranoj trudnoći onda valjda može i kod dojenja. Ali koliko znam paracetamol je blaži. Kad sam rodila pred 5 god. dali su mi ga jer su me bolili šavovi. Sad sam spakirala kutijcu da ne moram pitati sestre, ako bude trebalo. Tablete, ulošci, spavačice itd. - ma sve se to može ponjeti od kuće i uopće me ne smeta ako ne bude bilo. Važni su ljudi.

----------


## Boxica

nama su u Petrovoj (11/2010) davali injekcije Voltarena za bolove poslije CR...onda valjda smije uz dojenje

----------


## Daisy@

probala rađanje i bez dripa i s njim..isto boli...identična bol,samo što s dripom su pravilne kontrakcije koje dolaze redovito npr 5 min,pa 3,pa ....dalje zavisi o broju kapi dripa i reakciji maternice na njega...on drži ujednačenost i redovitost...a bol..ona je subjektivna..meni je bila identična...
zašto  drip ostaje neko vrijeme nakon samog poroda? uz lijek koji se daje za smanjenje postporođajnog krvarenja,ostavi se i on  jer pomaže kontrahiranju maternice nakon samog poroda..da se ne opusti i dođe do jakog krvarenja...pogotovo kod višerotki,koje su više puta rađale. Kod njih postoji veća opasnost od tih jačih krvarenja,ili atonije maternice...

ja sam uzimala ketonal sa sobom ako mi zatreba..moj ginić je bio rekao da ga mogu bez problema al ne u velikim dozama...tj..ono -svakih par sati...

----------


## Beti3

Daisy je sve rekla. I još kod blizanaca ili jako velike beba je koristan drip jer je maternica silno rastegnuta, do krajnjih granica, i nije jednostavno tim glatkim mišićima maternice da se brzo zatvore krvne žile i vrate se na svoju veličinu. 

Može naše tijelo to i samo, naravno, ali mu nekad dobro dođe pomoć.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

cure škužajte ali vas moram prekinuti jer previše toga ulazi u vode urbane legende a ne činjenice.

Ni jedna rodilja da je puštena na miru da bira sama koju će poziciju odabrati *neće u trudovima leći*!  Ok, Možda jedna na sto, ali 99 njih neće, iz čistog razloga što to nema smisla i iznimno je bolno.  Ležanje na ovaj ili onaj bok je napravljeno da se olakša očitanje CTG-a i da je lakše raditi vaginalne preglede (pregledavati otvorenost itd) u trudovima odnosno lakše je liječnicima i drugim osobljem pratiti što se dešava ako je žena u ležećem položaju (ne moraju kretati se za trudnicom, čučati itd).  Ako žena leži na leđima pritišće vena cavu, glavnu venu koja ide prema nogama i na taj način smanjuje krvotok bebi i vjerojatno onda zbog toga je pouzdanije očitanje CTGa ako je žena na boku.  Dec it.  Nema čarobnog okretanja zbog ovog ili onog boka.

(a to da su sve moguće studije pokazale da rutinsko korištenje CTG-a ne poboljšava ishode poroda za mamu ni za bebu nego samo utječe na to da se postotak CR-a povećava, to je priča za drugi dan).

Epiziotomija se ne radi zbog smanjenje krvarenja, odakle ta logica uopće?  Kad se radi epiziotomija reže se mišić, a kad žena popuca popuca mekano tkivo, ne mišić i zato toliko više boli i duže treba da se žena oporavi.  Vidite ovaj link, koji spominje % epiziotomije po zemljama:  8% Nizozemska, 14% Britanija, *99% istočna Europa*.  Ovdje je statistika da u Latinskoj Americi je % epiziotomije 90%.  Mislim da statistike govore sami za sebe.  Ima situacija gdje se korištenje epiziotomije smatra opravdano, poput poroda koristeći forceps ili u nekim slučajevima kod poroda nedonošćad, ali bi trebala malo bolje pročačkati literaturu.

Kad žena prima drip (dakle, to je umjetni hormon okcitocin koji se koristi za ubrzavanje poroda ili pojačanje trudova; ne govorimo o gelovima koji se koriste za istu stvar, ima info o tome na linku) to prima u venu preko IV (ne znam točnu riječ na hrvatskom, vrečica visi gore, tekućina ide kroz cijevčicu i dolazi u krvotok kroz igle koja se nalazi u veni u maminoj ruci).  To se ne odmah makne ča nakon poroda em jer je to procedura i se ne želi tu buku/frku raditi, em jer se nakon poroda svim majkama rutinski daje vrsta dripa (syntocin) koji potpomaže porod posteljice i smanjuje krvarenje (ima druge načine da se to radi prirodno, npr da se majka utopli i da se dijete odmah stavi na dojku, ali rutinska praksa u rodilištima je syntocin); to je također umjetni hormon oksitocin.  Kad majka već ima IV unutra najlakše je lijek syntocin dati kroz istu tubicu umjesto da joj se daje injekcija.  Majke koje nemaju tubicu već u veni primaju injekciju.

Kad je već to u veni obično se pusti bar nekoliko sati u slučaju da majci treba još neke lijekove ili infuzije dati u narednih par sati jer je lakše kroz tu već iskorištenu i otvorenu venu nego da joj se eventualno mora naći i otvoriti druga ili pak davati nešto preko šprice.

I sad samo da spomenem razliku između umjetnog okcitocina (drip/gel) i okcitocina koji proizvodi organizam.  Dakle, prirodni okcitocin potiće maternicu da se grči odozgo prema dolje (kao kad vršite pritisak na tubu od paste za zube, od iza vršite pritisak prema naprijed) i izlučuje se u 'ciklusima' (dakle, ne konstantno nego pusirajuće na neki način, malo se izluči pa stane, pa opet se izluči pa stane).  Umjetni okcitocin se izlučuje ravnomjerno (kroz drip, toliko kapi na sekundu / minutu i prisutno je uvijek u krvotoku kad počne odnosno ne zaustavlja se ili smanjuje ciklično nego šiba ista količina kroz neko vrijeme koja se eventualno kroz neko vrijeme smanji ili povećava ali nema taj ritam nego ide konstantno).  Umjetni okcitocin stimulira maternicu da se grči i mišić se onda grči posvuda, ne toliko odozgo prema dolje više, kao da stišćete tubicu za pastu za zube po cijeloj dužini istovremeno da bi izašla pasta.

Mislim da ne trebam objasniti što je efikasnije.  

Nego, ono što je važno za prirodni okcitocin jest da je taj hormon u riječima Michel Odenta 'sramežjiv'; on neće se izlučiti ako se rodilja ne osjeća sigurno i smireno i ima kontraindikatore kao što su jaka svijetlost i adrenalin.  Zbog toga što u rodilištima je često prisutan i adrenalin (stres majke), nemir majke i jaka svijetlost onda je umjetni okcitocin 'potreban'.  

Ako ste me kužili dobro u oba primjera dakle liječimo problem kojeg smo proizvodili sami i koji ne bi bio prisutan da se neke osnovne zakone poroda poštuju.

Možete pročitati ovaj vrlo zanimljiv članak (na engl) o tome kako se poštuju potrebe skupocijene kolibe kad se ždrijebi.  Da bi bar nama ljudima bilo tako...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

a jesam luda, gore sam mislila napisati KOBILA kad se ždrijebi a ne koliba (baš bi htjela vidjeti kako se koliba ždrijebi!!)... aj kad ću više naučiti hrvatski :LOL:

evo još par tekstova na hrvatskom o ovome što smo pisale gore:
Zašto baš ležeći položaj?
Epiziotomija mitovi i istine
Kada je epiziotomija opravdana?

----------


## Beti3

Danci_Krmed, gdje si to o ležanju na leđima i boku naučila? Na medicinskom fakultetu se ne uči tako kako si ti rekla. Tko je u pravu? 

Beba se okreće dok se rađa, aktivno i pasivno. Prekomplicirano bi bilo objasniti detalje onome tko ne zna anatomiju, izgled zdjelice, način funkcioniranja glatkih mišića. To ni ne treba znati rodilja. Bitno je da legne na onaj bok koji olakšava bebi izlaz. Jer BEBA je glavna u porodu.

Meni je ležati kad si u trudu jedini mogući položaj. Mislim na prijelazno razdoblje i sam porod, ne ono prije. U 1.dobu se ne mora ležati ni u rodilištu, osim ako nije puknuo vodenjak. Dok te boli logično je da legneš. I tako ne misli samo 1% žena sigurno.

Nisam nigdje primijetila da netko piše o vezi epiziotomije i krvarenja. To nema nikakve veze.

Glatkim mišićima maternice baš i nije bitno da li je hormon umjetan ili ne, bitnija je količina.

Očitanje CTG i bok isto nema veze. Može se očitati i na leđima. I neće ga staviti ni jednoj rodilji kojoj ne treba. Samo ako je beba ugrožena ili je u anamnezi mame razlog za to. Ali da znaš koje je olakšanje slušati otkucaje sa CTG u rađaoni nakon onoga što se meni dogodilo. Znaš da je beba živa i tko šljivi trudove, srce kuca.

I ja i dalje svaki put napišem da mi možemo same roditi, ali neka doktora sa strane, da reagiraju ako nešto krene po zlu. Za to su studirali: spriječiti i/ili izliječiti.

Moje potrebe su svaki put poštovali, iako nisam skupocjena kobila. Ali sam se bogami osjećala pažena. Bravo RI!

----------


## sirius

> Danci_Krmed, gdje si to o ležanju na leđima i boku naučila? Na medicinskom fakultetu se ne uči tako kako si ti rekla. Tko je u pravu? 
> 
> Beba se okreće dok se rađa, aktivno i pasivno. Prekomplicirano bi bilo objasniti detalje onome tko ne zna anatomiju, izgled zdjelice, način funkcioniranja glatkih mišića. To ni ne treba znati rodilja. Bitno je da legne na onaj bok koji olakšava bebi izlaz. Jer BEBA je glavna u porodu.
> 
> Je, osim što je npr prolaz kroz koji dijete mora proći za oko 30% veći kad majka čući ili je na stolčiću.
> 
> Meni je ležati kad si u trudu jedini mogući položaj. Mislim na prijelazno razdoblje i sam porod, ne ono prije. U 1.dobu se ne mora ležati ni u rodilištu, osim ako nije puknuo vodenjak. Dok te boli logično je da legneš. I tako ne misli samo 1% žena sigurno.
> Od puknuća vodenjaka do samog poroda mogu proći sati i sati, vrlo je teško  ležati satima u jednom položaju , pogotovao kad za to stvarno nema nekog opravdanog razloga. Osim naravno ako postoji prolap pupkovine , ali to je i tako indikacija za hitni CR , i nikakvo ležanje.
> 
> ...


Ovo nije za RI rodilište, nego općenito za rodilišta u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## Beti3

Koji dio porođajnog kanala je veći za 30% ako žena čuči? Koštani ili mišićni? Gdje možeš dobiti tih 30%? Mora da je postotak manji.
Ženska zdjelica je savršeni oval za prolaz glavice:

http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datoteka:Gray242.png

Moja je 4. beba tako brzo prošla kroz taj prolaz, da sam čučila nitko je ne bi uhvatio :Grin: , ali svi smo drugačiji. Odustajem, ionako je tema rodilište rijeka.

----------


## Felix

prolaz je 28% siri i par centimetara kraci. 1930-tih godina su radili rtg trudnica (da, u doba kad je medicina smatrala da je rtg pouzdan i siguran za trudnice, pise u medicinskom udzbeniku iz tog doba) i mjerili promjere. dakle, radi se o kostima. ja ne znam jesi li ikada pokusala obaviti nuzdu u lezecem polozaju, ja nisam i ne pada mi na pamet jer mi je logicno sjediti i biti uspravno - prolazak djeteta je vrlo slicna stvar, samo je utjecaj gravitacije puno vazniji...

medicina nije egzaktna znanost, stvari koje se na medicinskom fakultetu uce nisu u kamen uklesane... tamo ucis ono sto predaju LJUDI, na temelju svojih osobnih iskustava i iz knjiga koje su napisali LJUDI, a te knjige su tko zna koliko stare... ne ocekujem od nekog ginekologa s 30 godina staza da pise kako je dobro radjati u ne-lezecem polozaju. zasto bi on to pricao? on je 30 godina 'poradjao' zene u tom polozaju, nije u zivotu vidio prirodan porod, zasto bi vjerovao da takav porod uopce postoji? zasto se na medicinskom fakultetu jos uvijek uci da je potreban klistir i brijanje, kad sva, ali SVA znanstvena istrazivanja u proteklih 25 godina govore da su oni nepotrebni, stovise stetni i nepozeljni? zasto se to jos uvijek kod nas radi? zasto se ne radi na tome da se porod olaksa, da bude sigurniji i time postedniji i za majku i za dijete? 

ista stvar je s lezanjem. lakse je medicinskom osoblju nafilati drip, vezati za ctg i ostaviti zenu da lezi, nego biti prisutan, strpljiv, i pustiti da porod ide sam od sebe, i omoguciti djetetu da na najprirodniji nacin zarotira i izadje van. naravno, ima razlicitih lijecnika i razlicitih primalja, pa ces o istim stvarima dobiti potpuno razlicite stavove.

ja sam u svoja dva poroda sveukupno u lezecem polozaju provela mozda jednu minutu u trudu, i to je definitivno bila najbolnija minuta od svih, ukljucujuci i one najjace trudove za izgon. nikad, nikad ne bih rodila lezeci i apsolutno se divim zenama koje to uspiju. svaka cast, isle ste protiv prirode i protiv prirodnih zakona, a ipak ste uspjele!

ali ja se ispricavam, ne znam dijelove zdjelice na latinskom i zato nikad necu biti podobna znati i razumjeti ista o porodu. nema veze sto sam radjala i sto sam bila na porodima, sto imam zdrav razum i znam zbrojiti dva i dva, sto sam neopterecena autoritetima i egzaktnoscu medicine i biram citati i slusati autore koji su svjetski poznati i priznati. zauvijek ostajem amater i laik koji siri blasfemicne ideje da zena moze roditi i bez aktivnog vodjenja poroda i jos blasfemicnije ideje da je to za dijete puno, puno bolje u preko 90% slucajeva.

----------


## Felix

jedna anegdotica glede lezanja. prijateljica je nedavno radjala u vinogradskoj svoje prvo dijete. otvorena full, beba se ne spusta. svi oko nje, drip na najjace, beba se ne spusta. odluka - carski. 
kako je ona sisla s kreveta i ustala, tako je beba pocela ici dolje i na kraju je rodila vaginalno... jesu li iz toga ista naucili? da prije carskog, ako se beba ne spusta, treba bar pokusati da zena stoji uspravno? ma kakvi. jer to ne pise u udzbenicima o vodjenju poroda.

prijateljica od moje prijateljice je pak pred koji tjedan rodila u vinogradskoj carskim. ista stvar. lezanje non stop, drip na najjace, beba se ne spusta, otkucaji pali (pitam se zasto? nije valjda jer je drip bio na najjace i beba nije dobivala kisik zbog tako nehumanih trudova?), i hitan carski.

takvih prica cujem puno, i uvijek se pitam kako bi bilo da je zena imala mogucnost ustati i omoguciti djetetu da se optimalno zarotira i spusti.

jedna druga prijateljica je pred par godina kod podobnika imala relativno slicnu stvar, uspjela se izboriti da radja bez dripa ali su joj svako malo uletavali da se beba ne spusta i da mora dobiti drip jer se beba inace nikako nece uspjeti roditi. ona ih je otkantala, ustala, stajala neko vrijeme i rotirala bokovima onako kako joj je bilo intuitivno, i rodila je prije nego su oni uspjeli doci sebi od iznenadjenja da je tako nesto moguce. velika beba, tocno 5 kg, btw.

toliko o lezanju.

----------


## sirius

> Koji dio porođajnog kanala je veći za 30% ako žena čuči? Koštani ili mišićni? Gdje možeš dobiti tih 30%? Mora da je postotak manji.
> Ženska zdjelica je savršeni oval za prolaz glavice:
> 
> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datoteka:Gray242.png
> 
> *Moja je 4. beba tako brzo prošla kroz taj prolaz, da sam čučila nitko je ne bi uhvatio, ali svi smo drugačiji. Odustajem, ionako je tema rodilište rijeka.*


Super za tvoju bebu i tebe.  :Smile: 

Mogli bi napraviti novu temu na "porodima" o položajima kod poroda...

----------


## Felix

za one koji zele znati vise, jedna zanimljiva knjiga http://www.amazon.com/Active-Birth-Approach-Naturally-Revised/dp/1558320385

janet balaskas nije neka alternativka ni anonimka, ovu knjigu je napisala jos 1983. i stvari se od tad promijenile u mnogim bolnicama zapadne europe. lijepo je objasnila koje su razlike izmedju polozaja u porodu, kako tijekom aktivnog dijela poroda tako i tijekom samog izgona i zasto je polulezeci najgori, a uspravan polozaj najbolji i za majku i za dijete. ima i slika, ima i latinskih izraza, a pisana je tako da cak i laici kao sto smo mi mozemo razumjeti nesto tako komplicirano.

zanima me tko bi se zalagao za lezanje nakon sto procita tu knjigu (ispravka: zanima me koja ZENA bi se zalagala za to). vjerujem da ima zena koje bi lezale u porodu, boze moj, ima nas razlicitih, i sve je to ok, ali zasto bi to bila obaveza i jedina opcija za SVE zene? bar sve koje radjaju u bolnici i nije im se posrecilo da se izbore za stolcic, ako uopce postoji u tom rodilistu.

----------


## tinaM

hvala danci na savjetima... no, mislim da ću i ovaj put slijepo vjerovati doktorima, sad sam kao preko neke veze u ri, da se ne ponovi scenarij iz vž.
već mi je rečeno (u ri, u vž ne mogu odlučiti)) da je puno sigurnije ići na carski, i ja ću od silnog straha za bebu pristati ako to bude zadnje.
Maštam već dvije godine o normalnom porodu, kako ću to ja sve odraditi i kako ću primiti bebu u naručje i sve će biti dobro, željela bih to više od ičega.
No, isprobavati vaginalni, i još da ja inzistiram na tome (iako je bebica u dobrom položaju, ja sam ok, prvi put imala visok tlak), a da onda opet nešto krene krivo, ne znam kako bi to utjecalo na mene.
Prije 4god, bila sam u totalnom krahu nakon poroda.

Hvala i drndalici.
Znači, ti si ustvari isto željela vaginalni, no nije išlo, jel sam dobro shvatila?
Mene jako muči strah da se nešto ne dogodi bebi, a znam da mi to samo šteti.

Što se tiče torbe, mislim da ću za svaki slučaj vući sve što mi treba.
Hvala i na pojašnjenju oko matice rođenih.

----------


## blackberry

uh...taj ležeći položaj naljuti me tik tak. 
i ja se divim ženama koje preleže svoj porod. ja to nisam u stanju. meni to dođe kao kazna.
u principu, porod ne mogu doživjeti pasivno..da ležim i čekam da se dogodi...
porod baš vuče da ploviš s njim...

i možete vi sad izvlačiti svakojake studije...meni nisu interesantne. da ženi nije rečeno da legne, da ju se porodi, jel ...mislim da niti jednoj taj položaj ne bi došao spantano. mislim, uvijek ima izuzetaka. 
ali, da žena sama bira, onako spontano...teško da bi izabrala ležeći...pa to graniči sa zdravim razumom, meni makar.
ja zaista razumijem ležeći položaj, i zašto je on dobar...i to je logično. a da je to najjednostavniji položaj za rađanje...mislim..to mi je nerazumljivo skroz na skroz.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

dobro i nakon čitave rasprave: tko te u biti može spriječiti da se digneš na krevet na sve četri makar ili siđeš s kreveta??
pa nisu stalnmo oko tebe?
moje mišljenje je nitko. 
ne znam... 


a ova koja se digla za carski i rodila, svaka čast, imala je sreće.
ova druga nije bila tako sretna.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

koji je postupak po rođenju u rijeci (izvan mjesta boravišta)
kada prijavljujemo dijete u matični?
da li i muž i ja moramo biti?
gdje je matični u rijeci?
da li se nakon toga opet  mora stalno ići u rijeku po papir?

nema veze sa rijekom:
kad po porodu na hzzo?
koji je postupak kad se iz bolnice vratimo doma, unutar mjesec dana i unutar 6 mj.?
kad se prijavljuje poslodavcu dijete?

----------


## klara

Cure koje strastveno pričaju o "ne ležanju", ne zamjerite sad vi meni, ali za nekoga kao što sam ja to može biti jako frustrirajuće. Kad prođeš godine liječenja od neplodnosti i preležiš pola svake trudnoće, nemaš baš hrabrosti ne vjerovati doktorima. I znaš da tvoje tijelo u puno stvari treba medicinsku pomoć.  Jako bih željela porod u prirodnom položaju i bez lijekova, da ovaj puta moje tijelo sve obavi samo, ali svjesna sam da imam malo šanse da mi se to dogodi. Zato mi pomaže nalaženje objašnjenja za ležanje i drip, pomoglo mi je na ovoj temi čitati o tome. 

Pomoglo bi mi i ako netko ima informacije koliko je (u Ri rodilištu) spojiv prirodni porod i donacija matičnih stanica.




> pčelica_maja_23dobro i nakon čitave rasprave: tko te u biti može spriječiti da se digneš na krevet na sve četri makar ili siđeš s kreveta??


strah.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

klara za donaciju moraš imati izgon na krevetu ležečki. zvala ja i odustala na negodovanje muža.
prirodan porod ovisi o ekipi na koju naletiš, vremenu dolaska u bolniucu, tvojoj osobnoj amnezi i napretku poroda te tumačenju istog napretka od strane ekipe.

strah? fala na odgovoru.

ako se dessi da moraš dovršiti porod n stolu  a nisi potpisao unaprijed donaciju zaista ne znam da li je moguće naknadno.

----------


## tinaM

da, *strah* da se nešto ne desi bebi.
jer, npr. prikopčaju te na ctg, da to jesu "samo" dvije špage oko trbuha, no ako se pomakneš, pomaknu se i one, nestane "signala". Isto tako nemam ideju kako bi šetala s ctg-om, vukla bi cijeli aparat za sobom? Ctg vjerojatno i jest višak, kako je više vas pisalo, i mogu to prihvatiti, ali se puno više slažem s time da ti puno znači čuti to malo srčeko da kuca i da je sve ok. Vjerujte mi, ne želite čuti tišinu na ctg-u.

jako si hrabra, pčelica maja, želim ti i puno sreće...

----------


## klara

> klara za donaciju moraš imati izgon na krevetu ležečki. zvala ja i odustala na negodovanje muža.


Ja neću odustati. Znam da me jako puno faktora može natjerati da rodim na krevetu, pa neka onda to bar bude dobar razlog. Vidjet ćemo kako će ići sve ostalo, izgon je samo mali dio poroda.





> strah? fala na odgovoru.


Moje osobno iskustvo  :Wink: 
Odjednom mi je sve ovo jako smiješno  :Laughing: 




> ako se dessi da moraš dovršiti porod n stolu  a nisi potpisao unaprijed donaciju zaista ne znam da li je moguće naknadno.


Prilično sam sigurna da ne može.

Pcelice kad ti je termin?

----------


## sirius

> Cure koje strastveno pričaju o "ne ležanju", ne zamjerite sad vi meni, ali za nekoga kao što sam ja to može biti jako frustrirajuće. Kad prođeš godine liječenja od neplodnosti i preležiš pola svake trudnoće, nemaš baš hrabrosti ne vjerovati doktorima. I znaš da tvoje tijelo u puno stvari treba medicinsku pomoć.  Jako bih željela porod u prirodnom položaju i bez lijekova, da ovaj puta moje tijelo sve obavi samo, ali svjesna sam da imam malo šanse da mi se to dogodi. Zato mi pomaže nalaženje objašnjenja za ležanje i drip, pomoglo mi je na ovoj temi čitati o tome. 
> 
> Pomoglo bi mi i ako netko ima informacije koliko je (u Ri rodilištu) spojiv prirodni porod i donacija matičnih stanica.
> 
> 
> strah.


Žao mi je , ali ja ti tu ne mogu pomoći. To što ja znam da je ispravno ,naravno da mi nije u potpunosti pomoglo u rodilištu i (naravno ) na kraju sam imala izgon ležečki, uz ručno okretanje bebe i agoniju od bolova. 
Istina ja sam stajala skoro do izgona i nisam se dala na krevet , ali na izgonu više nisam imala snage za ništa (nakon višestane psihičke torture i zastrašivanja od strane ekipe), dakle odgovor pčelici: mene nije bilo strah, ali više nisam imala snage za borbu (nažalost, moj porod je izgledao kao borba sa osobljem ćim sam u rodilište stigla).
Ako ti stvarno vjeruješ da trebaš medicinsku pomoć i ležanje u porodu, onda te mi ne bi trebale zbuniti.
Kao što mene nitko nije zbunio na mom porodu, ali nažalost za neke stvari jednostavno se nisam imala snage boriti iako sam znala da su krive ili nepotrebne. Ako te tješi rodila nisam u Ri.
Pčelice, za uzimanje matičnih stanica nije nužno da ležiš, možeš biti i na slolčiću (ili bilo kako-neke su cure rodile kod kuće pa pohranile matične stanice, a tamo nema ginekološkog stola), jedino bojim se da u rodilištu ovisiš o njihovoj volji.

----------


## Kikica1

Citiram daisy "u trudnoći dijete se u maternici može smjestiti u 2 namještaja: lijevi i desni..(leđa lijevo ili desno). S tim da je lijevi namještaj u najvećem dijelu zastupljen" - cijelu trudnocu mi se beba losije micala na lijevom (ono kad mjerim pokrete) i nikako mi nije odgovaralo. I bas sam zato svoju ginicu koja mi je pratila trudnocu pitala zasto je to tako i ona mi je nesto tako objasnila i da moja beba nije okrenuta na tu lijevu stranu nego na drugu. 

A zasto sam ja onda zavrsila na lijevom boku - meni se vise cini da je to rutinski bilo jer to tako ide. Prosla jesam bez dripa na svoje inzistiranje, ali mi sigurno nije pomoglo kad mi je receno da mi daju dva sata a onda me ceka drip...sva sreca rodila sam za ta 2h...ali sam stalno gledala na sat koliko jos imam vremena i nisam ni osjetila nagon za tiskanje ni da se beba spustila.... recnuli me jesu (i tu mozda ide prituzba babici jer sam odmah rekla da bi voljela izbjec rezanje ali nisam primjetila da je ona bila nesto zainteresirana za masazu i slicno jer mi je odmah receno da sam prvorotka i da se vecina prvorotka reze), lokalna je ocito djelovala jer me sivanje nije boljelo. 

Vec sam komentirala rodiliste i rekla da je radjaona za +5 prema 5.katu - ima izuzetaka ali ja mogu reci da je vecina sestara bila jako bezobrazna i otresita, dapace bilo je i izrugujucih opaski a imale su i skroz suprotne komentare, danas ti ista osoba kaze jedno, sutra drugo sto te kao majku prvog djeteta moze izluditi jer nista ne znas a zelis bebi sve najbolje. Curi do mene su odmah rekle da ona nece moci dojiti sa takvim cicama a drugi dan size jer ne doji. Da joj je netko bar pokusao bebu staviti na prsa i pomoc  :Rolling Eyes:   Ja se sjecam da sam samo cekala kad cu kuci da mogu biti na miru. S druge strane cula sam i predivne komentare za taj isti odjel tako da mozda sve ovisi i o tome tko je u smjeni.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

meni je termin 08.09. po 1, UZV
ja sam odustala od doniranja matičnih jer ne želim izgon na stolu. uglavnom mislim da je to ucjena da te zadrže u ležećem položaju.
mah!
ne mogu se više zamarati, kak će bit bit će, nadam se da neće biti borbe previše.
stvarno svatko ima svoje iskustvo i svoju priču.

----------


## Ninjago

Evo mog iskustva sa 2 poroda i jednog induciranog pobacaja u 20 tt.1 porod-pukla plodna voda,trudovi nula,smjestili me u predrađaonu na 3 sata ,nikakvog napretka,trazila sam epiduralnu jer me bilo uzasno strah bolova,dali drip(predhodno me pitali da li ga zelim),drip poceo djelovat,napikali epiduralnu,nakon sat vremena pregled,otvorena 4 cm,beba se ne spusta,gase epiduralnu,pojacavaju drip,nakon sat vremena pregled,otvorena 6 cm,beba i dalje visoko,ugl rodila nakon naljeganja na trbuh,sa epiziotomijom,bebi padali otkucaji,zaradila dijastazu simfize,pocela normalno hodat kad je mali imao 6 mj,3 god.nakon pobacaj u 20 tt,10 sati trudova potaknuti karboprostinom,bol neusporedivo gora i jaca naspram trudova sa 1.poroda,veliki minus doktoru koji me vodio,nakon 8 sati plakanja i doslovno vriskanja i bjezanja sa kreveta udostojio se rec sestri da mi da pola ampule dolantina da mi bude lakse,6 mj od spontanog ponovo trudnoca,strah ogromni ali idemo dan za danom u 37 tt probude me bolovi ali ne trudovi, vise kao da me boli žuč,naravno u panici trk u bolnicu od straha da se nakraju nesto ne zakomplicira,sestre me stave na ctg, otkucaji savrseni,trudova nema ali kao s obzirom na anamnezu dr.me pregleda,otvorena 5 cm,beba nisko,pita me dali zelim u rađaonu,pristajem.U rađaoni klasika,brijanje,klistir i odmah u rađaonu,dolazi dr.S(zacudo dobre volje i pristupacan)prokida mi vodenjak i stave na drip(opet me pitali i za jedno i za drugo)proslo tocno 35 min i moja princeza je bila s nama,ovaj put bez dijastaze simfize, bez naljeganja na trbuh,divan i brz porod uz divnu primalju Klaudiju!

----------


## klara

*sirius* ne zbunjujete me, nego mi se učinilo da se pogubila perspektiva o tome kako nismo svi jednaki, kako nemamo iste mogučnosti i polazišne točke, čak i kad imamo ista želje. (kao što se ponekad dogodi na mom najdražem forumu  :Wink:  )

Ja volje za borbu na porodu nemam, reći ću/napisati što želim i nadati se da ću naletjeti na ekipu koja će me razumijeti. Već sam odavno dokazala da mogu više nego su liječnici rekli da ću moći.

*Pčelice* vodiš me za par dana, možda se sretnemo  :Smile:

----------


## Ares

> Ares, drži to vodu, Daisy je lijepo objasnila. Bebi je daleko lakše se rotirati ako je mama na odgovarajućem boku. Možemo to izdržati za njih.
> 
> Epiziotomija nije uobičajema praksa ni kod prvorotka, samo kada treba. Evo mi sad bile prvorotka i beba u posjeti, nije rezana.
> 
> Drip isto nije obavezan. Daju ga pri kraju i zato da bi bilo manje poslijeporođajno krvarenje. A što se tiče bolova i njihove nepodnošljivosti, zašto misliš da su zadnji sat-dva podnošljivi kod poroda bez dripa? Nisu, isto je. Boli ali nema veze. Isto jedva čekaš da se beba rodi.
> 
> Zašto ti je trebao lijek protiv bolova? Zar se smije Voltaren uz dojenje?
> 
> Kad je voda zelena nema čekanja, beba je ugrožena i u tom času moraju djelovati, bez obzira na mamine prigovore, mora se roditi odmah.
> ...


u prošlom postu sam i napisala da s obzirom na okolnosti nisam mogla očekivati čuda, i znam da se s zelenom vodom ne čeka, ali sam se nadala da ću ipak izbijeći drip kad sam se već otvarala brzinom munje, a trudovi su bili na par min, a kad već to nije moguće onda očekujem da mi netko to i kaže (kao i za ostale postupke), ili kad pitam da dobijem odgovor, ja na to jednostavno nisam navikla...

što se tiče epiziotomije vjerujem da postoje žene prvorotke koje su je izbjegle, bilo bi loše da je drugačije, ali isto tako vjerujem da ih je jako malo....ja ne poznajem niti jednu, tj. poznajem ali ta nije rodila u Ri....eto dobra tema za anketno pitanje

naravno da se može roditi bilo gdje, ali meni osobno taj ležeći položaj nije odgovarao.... ali ja to stvarno nisam očekivala, mislila sam da imaju one krevete slične ginekološkom stolcu, koji se može podešavati...očito ja živim u nekom drugom svijetu

Voltaren mi je bio prepisan, ali ga nisam dobila, no kako bol nije popuštala, a na savjet cimerica na kraju sam ga tražila, a bol je bila od  epiziotomije, hematoma, hemeroida, možda i zbog toga jer je porod bio težak, beba velika a ja sitna, ne znam (i još danas osjećam neke smetnje)... pretpostavljam da onda ide i uz dojenje, a kad ga je ponestalo onda su dijelili cafetine

----------


## Ares

> koji je postupak po rođenju u rijeci (izvan mjesta boravišta)
> kada prijavljujemo dijete u matični?
> da li i muž i ja moramo biti?
> gdje je matični u rijeci?
> da li se nakon toga opet  mora stalno ići u rijeku po papir?
> 
> nema veze sa rijekom:
> kad po porodu na hzzo?
> koji je postupak kad se iz bolnice vratimo doma, unutar mjesec dana i unutar 6 mj.?
> kad se prijavljuje poslodavcu dijete?


bolnica šalje podatke, a vi trebate unutar mjesec dana otići u matični u svojem gradu dati izjavu, a nakon toga rodni list, oib i domovnica stižu vam poštom na kućnu adresu, dakle ne morate ići u matični u rijeci
oboje morate potpisati izjavu, no može se dogovoriti da ne idete u isto vrijeme, tako smo mi jer nismo imali kud s bebom, kad se jedan vratio drugi je išao

kad ti papiri stignu, tada s njima ideš u mup, prijavljuješ dijete, te dobiješ još neke papire (npr. uvjerenje o prebivalištu, jmbg), zatim poslodavac (tvoj ili od muža, ovisno preko koga će dijete biti prijavljeno) treba ispuniti prijavu i tada tek ideš na hzzo.
treba uzeti i preslike mislim zdravstvene, tekućeg...zbog one naknade za bebu

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

Ares, puno ti hvala. U par rečenica a tako jednostavno. Sve sam te info već čula ali nisu bile tako posložene i iznesene pa sam se bunila što je prvo.
Da li je to sigurno da ne moram u matični Rijeka jer su mi totalno drugačije rekli? Kad si ti rađala i ipak ću provjeriti tu info kako je sad?
Svaka čast i na tome što niste imali koga da čuva bebu i da ste sve sami? Kako vam je to bilo? Posebno tebi?
Ares kaj si ti po struci i da li živiš u Istri (čisto me zanima, nema veze sa temom)

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ne moraš ići u RI, oni podatke šalju u centralnu bazu pa nakon što potpišete izjavu u svoj matični ured (PU) onda kroz par dana oni interno 'potvrde' i možete uvijek odlaziti u PU po rodni list.  ako se slučajno preselite ista je procedura - ideš u novi matični, čekaš dan-dva da se u bazi 'potvrde' podaci i možeš u novi matični dizati papire.

HZZO prijava ti treba za prvi pregled kod pedijatra oko cca mjesec dana.  probaj vidjeti u međuvremenu koji pedijatar u puli prima pacijente.

Ares, što se tiće anketnog pitanja RODA je poslala anketu prošle godine svim rodilištima i pitala za brdo statistike (uklj ovo o epi), nadam se da ćemo te statistike brzo to pretočiti u knjižicu koja će se distribuirati u cijeloj hrvatskoj; nažalost, RI rodilište i još 2-3 manja rodilišta odlučili su ne poslati anketu tako da podaci za RI neće biti tada dostupni, ali biti će podaci iz svih drugih rodilišta.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

fala curke.
danci ako me zadesi porod u zagrebu di je najbolje da me zadesi u kojoj bolnici?
na verudi doktorica žic prima  klince to sam se već raspitala (štrebsi)

ajme kod nas da je nešto jednostavno (centralni matični i podaci, neverovatno)
moj bivši gazda koji živi 40 god Down Under kod nas gubi živce samo tako, kako je vama iz kanade tu  kod nas trpit birokraciju???

----------


## Kikica1

> Ares je napisala :mislila sam da imaju one krevete slične ginekološkom stolcu, koji se može podešavati...


Nakon poroda sam lezala na "promatranju" ili kako se to vec zove prije nego te odvezu u sobu, malog su mi odvezli a ja nisam mogla zaspati tako da sam proucavala taj box u kom sam rodila. E pa iza stola lijepo stoji na zidu jedan pano na kojem su slikice kako se sve taj stol moze postaviti i ima bar sigurno desetak polozaja u kojima rodilja moze biti, ukljucujuci i sjedeci. 

Proslo ljeto kuma mi je dosla roditi u Ri i htjela je kadu a ako izgon ne bude moguce u kadi da ide na stolcic. Tad su joj rekli da ne moze dobiti kadu i stolcic ali ako odluci da ipak ne rodi u kadi da se stol moze sloziti tako da rodi sjedecki. Znaci da se moze, treba zamoliti osoblje da izadje u susret ako je izvedivo.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> fala curke.
> danci ako me zadesi porod u zagrebu di je najbolje da me zadesi u kojoj bolnici?
> na verudi doktorica žic prima  klince to sam se već raspitala (štrebsi)
> 
> ajme kod nas da je nešto jednostavno (centralni matični i podaci, neverovatno)
> moj bivši gazda koji živi 40 god Down Under kod nas gubi živce samo tako, kako je vama iz kanade tu  kod nas trpit birokraciju???


prema ovome što čitam, mislim da su vinogradska i sveti duh ok rodilišta u zg, ali to treba provjeriti stvarno ne mogu reči.
a ja i tvoj bivši gazda bismo mogli jadikovati skupa ajmeee... ja se tiješim na način da izbjegavam sve moguće LOL.  ali da, matične knjige online sa centralnom bazom u čakovcu (tamo je valda server) je stvarno super stvar.  i naravno da se to desilo nakon što sam evidentirala sve oko vjenčanja u inozemstvu i promjenila prezime, ispravila netočne podatke na rodnom listu LOL

----------


## puntica

> Kad su joj rekli da ne moze dobiti kadu i stolcic ali ako odluci da ipak ne rodi u kadi da se stol moze sloziti tako da rodi sjedecki. Znaci da se moze, treba zamoliti osoblje da izadje u susret ako je izvedivo.


taj položaj na krevetu koji oni nazivaju sjedeći zapravo nije pravi sjedeći položaj, nego položaj u kojem sjediš a noge su ti u zraku (u onim uzdama  :Rolling Eyes: )
sori, ali to stvarno nema veze sa sjedenjem. been there done that  :Sad:

----------


## Vojvođanka

bila na trudničkom tečaju u 06.mj. na KBC Rijeka....
bilo mi je slabo koliko su sami sebe hvalili 
vidjeli smo bokseve u kojima su kreveti koji se SVI mogu podizati u taj "sjedeći" položaj
jedan Dr., koga iznimno cijenim, je priznao da se epiziotomija još uvijek prečesto i rutinski koristi u KBC-u
epilog tečaja: sve što rodilja poželi može dobiti, način poroda (stolčić, bazen...), epiziotomija nije više rutinska, klistiranje nije obavezno, brijanje samo "donji" dio, epiduralna obavezno ako je zatražite itd, itd
za koji tj. ću vam javiti kakvo je stanje  :Smile:

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ajde ako je epilog tako dobar...

mogu mislit kako su tek tebe zakoplikovali. ja sam samo iz drugog grada a ne sa drugog kontinenta.
ma pazi meni iz zega je smješno kako stvari funkcioniraju u manjim sredinama, a kamoli tebi il nekome iz Sidneya.

----------


## Ares

*pčelice*  zaboravih...trebaju ti još od bebe preslika rodnog lista i ako se ne varam domovnice za mup i preslika rodnog lista za hzzo, orginale nosiš samo na uvid....inače to su info od prije cca mjesec dana, tada sam ja obavila svu tu proceduru...za ostala pitanja s obzirom da nije tema šaljem ti pp

*Danci* šteta za Ri, ali svejedno vjerujem da će knjižica biti interesantna....

nisam znala za mogućnost tog kreveta, također nisam izričito tražila nego sam samo komentirala, a i pitanje da li bi to bilo uopće izvedivo u mojoj situaciji, da li bi možda pomoglo ili odmoglo?!

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ja rodila u rijeci na stolčiću. bili su predivni, porod unutar 1 h od prijema bez dripa, na stolčiću iliti ičega osim mene i bebe. Babice odlične, doktor pošovao plan i nije se petljao. 
Kasije na babinjačama samo pohvale, imam zamjerki ali ništa puno. Ne na osoblje već na sisem.
Sestra Željka opičena iz hrvatske udruge primalja i Violeta spasile mi cistoiznu sisu.
Hvala Rijeci i svima.

Lida ima 50 cm i 3070g, mislim kad se rodila i cica ko velka, zna ona sve štoseve.

Hvala Rodama na tome što su se uplele u moj život jer bez tih knjižica i DVdA ja ne bih dojila kolostrumom prvi dan. Tek kasnije kad je došla zainteresirana sestra bimo se uštelale.
Ovako sam bila od pomoći još dvima ženama u rodilištu i bebama i ja i moja knjižica.

Miljeko je već nadošlo ( ma već 2 il 3 dan). Zgledam ko cicoid a cura me pojede ko od šale.

----------


## Rivendell

> taj položaj na krevetu koji oni nazivaju sjedeći zapravo nije pravi sjedeći položaj, nego položaj u kojem sjediš a noge su ti u zraku (u onim uzdama )
> sori, ali to stvarno nema veze sa sjedenjem. been there done that


Nisu! Noge ti padaju dolje. Kad bi me uhvatio trud ja bi ih povukla sebi i oduprla se od šipku koju stave preko. Meni su noge u tim "uzdama" bile samo dok su me šivali.

----------


## Rivendell

Pčelica_maja, drago mi je da je sve super prošlo. I od mene sve pohvale Rijeci. Jedina zamjerka mi je na drip i prokidanje vodenjaka zbog mekonijske vode. Ali valjda je tako trebalo biti.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> ja rodila u rijeci na stolčiću. bili su predivni, porod unutar 1 h od prijema bez dripa, na stolčiću iliti ičega osim mene i bebe. Babice odlične, doktor pošovao plan i nije se petljao. 
> Kasije na babinjačama samo pohvale, imam zamjerki ali ništa puno. Ne na osoblje već na sisem.
> Sestra Željka opičena iz hrvatske udruge primalja i Violeta spasile mi cistoiznu sisu.
> Hvala Rijeci i svima.
> 
> Lida ima 50 cm i 3070g, mislim kad se rodila i cica ko velka, zna ona sve štoseve.
> 
> Hvala Rodama na tome što su se uplele u moj život jer bez tih knjižica i DVdA ja ne bih dojila kolostrumom prvi dan. Tek kasnije kad je došla zainteresirana sestra bimo se uštelale.
> Ovako sam bila od pomoći još dvima ženama u rodilištu i bebama i ja i moja knjižica.
> ...


Drago mi je da ste doma i da je prošlo kako ste htjele  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

*Pčelice* drago mi je bilo pročitati tvoj post jer se  u zadnje vrijeme samo nešto loše o Rijeci piše. Pišeš da si se porodila u roku od sat vremena, pošto si iz Pule kada si krenula i koliko ti treba od Pule do Rijeke? Meni do tamo treba cca sat vremena, a ne bi htijela doći prerano u rodilište.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Pčelica je naletila na *super* ekipu iz snova i došla pred sam kraj, jedva čekam da napiše priču  :Kiss:

----------


## Rivendell

*dani82* meni su trudovi počeli u subotu navečer, tek sam u ponedjeljak oko podne krenula iz ZG za Rijeku, u bolnicu se javila oko 15 - 4 cm otvorena. To mi se učinilo prerano za ići u rađaonu pa sam se još dva sata šetala okolo. Fora ti je da se kad dođeš javljaš u trudničku ambulantu na prvi pregled koja nije u istoj zgradi kao i rodilište, pa se možeš "izgubit" na kratko. Ja sam rodila za manje od 3 sata, možda sam mogla još malo šetati okolo, ali me bilo strah jer mi je bila plodna voda zamućena.

----------


## dani82

*Rivendell* čitala sam tvoju priču s poroda još ranije i tada sam odlučila da ću i ja rađe prošetavati trudove oko bolnice nego da prerano dođem pa me tamo prikopčaju na ctg.

----------


## Ares

Pčelice, čestitam!!! :Very Happy: 
Baš mi je drago da je sve prošlo onako kako si htjela!

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

meni do rijeke treba oko sat i po ali ja sam došla jako otvorena tipa 7 ili 8 a do pregleda sam čekala oko 45 min i došla na 10. ja sam sve odradila doma jer nije puko vodenjak i nije bilo razloga...osim enormno jake boli ali ko to ne bi mogao izdržati. ili to trpit ili ić na ful treatmant.

ekipa je bila super, ali i da nije bio taj dotur i te babice i druge bi valjda me masirale a izgon na stolu bi mi bio isto dobar jer su mi trudovi bili jaki a ja u svom svijetu toatalno pod hormonima i nisam se dala smesti. možda bih recimo malo pukla da babice nisu bile voljne. 

ma sreća i da vodenjak nije puknup pa sam mirno mogla odugovlačiti. na pilates lopti i na podu

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ni u najluđim snovima nisam se nadala ovakvno scenariju jer nisam toliko samouvjerena da se opće tomu nadam

----------


## dani82

Na koliko su ti bili trudovi kad si krenula za rodilište? I kad ti je puknuo vodenjak?

----------


## dani82

Zanima me je li netko tražio da se bebina pupčana vrpca prereže tek kada prestane pulsirati i kako u Riječkom rodilištu reagiraju na tu želju?

----------


## Zrina

A kako to da si na pregled išla u trudničku ambulantu? Ja sam sa trudovima odmah došla u rodilište. Nisam znala da možeš birati tko će te i gdje pregledati.  :Unsure:  Ili to ovisi o dobu dana? Pretpostavljam da ambulante ne primaju recimo u 5 ujutro.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

imala sam jaki pa slabi trud pa sam brojala jake, al bila sam na 4 min ako bin uzela slabe.
vodenjak na ulazu u bolnicu, poslali me na lif  u rodiliše.
nisam birala doktor je došao.
bila sam u toj nekoj ambulanti skoro sat vremena na ctgu i odgovarala na suluda pitanja

došo doktor pa me uskoror skinuli i u rađaonu.

ja sam tražila ds prestane pulsitrati al nisam bila pri sebi ne zna kaj su rekli. mislim da su je pustili da malo stoji, leži i dali meni u ruke.
mužu škare pa su mu rekli da pričeka pa onda tek ajde sad tu reži.

----------


## Rivendell

Ja sam to htjela pitati, ali kad je bebač izašao samo sam ga gledala  :Zaljubljen:  i uopće mi nije palo na pamet dok ga nisu stavili na mene, a tada je već bilo kasno. A ono, stanu par minuta  :Rolling Eyes:  dok aspiriraju dijete.

Mislim da u ambulantu šalju ako radi, jer sam se ja javila u rodilište, a oni su me poslali najprije na pregled u ambulantu.

----------


## dani82

I ja se bojim da ću pola toga zaboraviti reći. Možda bi bilo dobro da to za pupčanu  spomenem u uvodnom razgovoru kad me budu pitali za moje želje.

----------


## Rivendell

Ja sam se u zadnji tren sjetila reći da ne želim da me režu, jer kad su me uhvatili jaki trudovi nisam baš o ničem mogla razmišljati. Reci im kad te smjeste u rađaonu i kad skužiš koja će ti babica bit na porodu. Smjena im se mijenja u 7 sati, tako da je meni jedna bila na početku, a druga došla kasnije... Čisto napominjem, da ne kažeš jednoj pa ona zaboravi prenijet. Ako muž ide s tobom nek on misli na to. Lakše će mu biti razmišljati nego tebi.

----------


## dani82

Ići će mužić, ali koliko će on biti priseban vidjet ćemo još  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

na rodinom portalu imaš plan poroda, možeš si ga skinuti i ispuniti pa da imaš svoje želje na papiru bez da moraš govoriti i objašnjavati

----------


## Rivendell

> Ići će mužić, ali koliko će on biti priseban vidjet ćemo još


To sam se i ja bojala, ali moj je bio jako priseban. Dobio je zadatak da za sve pita što rade i zašto, i mogu ti reći da se držao toga. Bio je komentirao nešto kako će se možda ljutit na njega, pa sam ga pitala jel mu draže da se ljuti babica koju više neće nikad vidjet ili ja koja sam tu do daljnjega?  :Grin: 

Što se tiče plana, ja sam ga napisala, ali ga nisam dala jer su mi odmah rekli za drip i bušenje vodenjaka, a kako mi je to bilo najvažnije nisam vidjela smisao da im ga dam. Što se ostalog tiče nisam imala ni potrebu jer je sve išlo kako sam zamišljala, osim što sam zaboravila reći da pričekaju s rezanjem pupčane.

----------


## dani82

Imam 3 osnovne stvari koje su u mom planu, to su prirodan porod (bez dripa i prokidanja vodenjaka), izbjegavanje epiziotomije i rezanje pupčane vrpce nakon prestanka pulsiranja. Zbog toga mi se neda nosit cijeli onaj plan s Rodinog portala, a nekako mi se čini da ću "bolje proći" ako im usmeno kažem svoje želje, nego ako im samo dam taj plan. A kako će biti, vidjet ćemo. Koliko sam shvatila dosta ovisi i o ekipici koja se tamo nađe.

----------


## Kikica1

Dani, ne moras isprintat cijeli plan, stavi na jedan papir par tih natuknica...kad dodjes u rodiliste reci im svoje zelje i eventualno im jos napomeni da je to na papiru koji si predala uz trudnicku kad si dosla roditi. Sto se mene tice, meni je voda otisla doma pa sam blenula kao tele kad mi je dr rekao da bi on prokinuo vodenjak jer ima jos vode ali zbilja je bilo ostalo jer sam cula dobar "bluc", sad da idem ponovo mislim da bi inzistirala da to jos malo ostavi na miru jer je nakon toga krenula ona standard procedura lezi na bok, nema hodanja i slicno. Za to da te ne rezu sve ovisi o babici, ja sam isto rekla medjutim moja je u startu krenula da sam prvorotka...poslije je rekla da mi je kruta medjica pa da su morali (ali me nitko nije masirao niti me pitao da li to zelim, ocito na tome treba inzistirati). Sto se mene tice, doktora sam vidjela na prijemu i na samom izgonu tako da se ne zalim previse, za drip su postivali a za drugi put se nadam da ce biti barem kao prvi ako vec ne moze bolje. Mada vidim da cure dosta hvale Ri rodiliste u zadnje vrijeme pa pretpostavljam da su malo omeksali i da su susretljiviji.

----------


## puntica

> Imam 3 osnovne stvari koje su u mom planu, to su prirodan porod (bez dripa i prokidanja vodenjaka), izbjegavanje epiziotomije i rezanje pupčane vrpce nakon prestanka pulsiranja. Zbog toga mi se neda nosit cijeli onaj plan s Rodinog portala, a nekako mi se čini da ću "bolje proći" ako im usmeno kažem svoje želje, nego ako im samo dam taj plan. A kako će biti, vidjet ćemo. Koliko sam shvatila dosta ovisi i o ekipici koja se tamo nađe.


ne moraš printati cijeli plan poroda ako imaš tako jasne želje
napišeš točke 1,2,3 na papir i to im daš
i kažeš im usmeno

sretno  :Love:

----------


## Rivendell

Sjetih se još nečeg što me zasmetalo pa da obrati pažnju onaj kome je to bitno... Nema kontakta koža na kožu s bebom, barem meni nije bilo, rodila sam na stolčiću, ne znam ima li to veze. Najprije su mi ga stavili na trbuh, ali položenog na onu zelenu kompresu. Kad su me prebacili u krevet i dodali mi ga već je bio obučen. Baš mi je žao bilo kasnije, ali nisam se tada sjetila zamoliti.

----------


## missixty

Jedno pitanjce.
Da li je možda netko vodio trudnoću kod dr. Finderlea privatno ili u  riječkom KBC-u? Da li biste ga preporučili? Puno bi mi značila svaka  informacija. Može i na pp.
Hvala puno

----------


## klara

> Jedno pitanjce.
> Da li je možda netko vodio trudnoću kod dr. Finderlea privatno ili u  riječkom KBC-u? Da li biste ga preporučili? Puno bi mi značila svaka  informacija. Može i na pp.
> Hvala puno


Bilo je vec puno pohvala za tog doktora tu na forumu  :Smile:

----------


## missixty

Hvala ti Klara. Nešto sam uspjela vidjeti, ali čini mi se više je pisalo vezano za porod nego za vođenje trudnoće. Baš taj dio me zanima, možda netko ima friška iskustva.

----------


## NYC

U moru doktora i sestara koja svoj posao obavljao rutinski, grubo i nezainteresirano, ističe se dr. Finderle. Nikada neću prežaliti da nije bio kad sam rađala. Izuzetno je pristupačan, nježan, imala sam 2 pregleda kod njega nakon što sam prenijela trudnoću. Frendici je bio na porodu, i moram reći da sam ljubomorna jer taj čovjek ulijeva sigurnost načinom na koji ti pristupi. A ne onaj Mamula ili šef rađaone.. Od njih bježim ako ikad budem rađala u Rijeci opet. Odvest ću se, majkemi, u neko drugo rodilište ako jedan od njih bude dežuran kad dođem..

Molim vas, ako netko zna ime ove ginekologinje probat ću ju opisat. Zaprimila me pri porodu ali nisam pitala ime/prezime. Mlada, ofarbana u plavo, drži se visoko, IZUZETNO gruba prilikom pregleda i bahata u ophođenju sa pacijenticama, mršava. Hvala na infu.

----------


## missixty

Hvala na info za Finderlea  :Klap:   Kako je lijepo kada baš svi za njega imaju lijepu riječ. Nadam se da će kad-tad pročitati šta pišete o njemu da se i mi svi njemu na neki način odužimo za tako divan pristup.
Kada bi barem svi bili takvi.

----------


## mimi 25

Zanima me da li je itko trazio zamjenu doktora na porodu? Dakle, da ste imale zamjerku za onoga koji vas je docekao kada ste dosle u rodiliste pa ste trazile da vam dojde drugi doktor? To rodilje imaju pravo, je tako?
I ako netko je, kako je to proslo?

----------


## NYC

Bojim se da bi se to obilo o glavu. Čini mi se da su svi poveći egotripovi ida takav zahtjev nebi sa oduševljenjem čuli. Možda se varam.VOLJELA bih da se varam.

----------


## Beti3

> Bojim se da bi se to obilo o glavu. Čini mi se da su svi poveći egotripovi ida takav zahtjev nebi sa oduševljenjem čuli. Možda se varam.VOLJELA bih da se varam.


Koje loše mišljenje o liječnicima! Krivo ti se čini, nisu svi takvi.

----------


## Rivendell

Ne znam ima li ti potrebe za tim. Ni meni se nije sviđao moj liječnik, totalno me ignorirao, ali srećom sam ga vidjela samo 5 min. Ostalo vrijeme su s tobom babice, koje su divne. Ja sam bila u rađaoni samo 3 sata, možda bi ga i više vidjela da sam bila duže. Ovako se zbog 5 min ne isplati živcirati.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

U pravilu su minimalno dežurna dva liječnika - jedan stariji jedan mlađi. Ovisi od rodilišta do rodilišta, smjene do smjene.

Do kraja njihove smjene (ponekad i do 24 sata, ponekad kraće ili duže) to su ljudi koji su u điru - i nažalost ispadne kako kome padne grah.

----------


## NYC

> Koje loše mišljenje o liječnicima! Krivo ti se čini, nisu svi takvi.


Misliš da sam to mišljenje stekla tek tako?

Drago mi je za žene koje imaju dobra iskustva i brz porod. Onda je sve super. Ali mi koje smo imale teške porode ili nam s bebicama nešto nije bilo u redu, vidimo pravu situaciju. Kažem to zato što se tek tada vide stručnjaci, koji nisu zaboravili biti humani. A po meni bi svaki liječnik morao zadržat humanost bez obzira (!) pod kolikim stresom u svom poslu bio. Možeš reći da je najbitnija stručnost, ali ja se ne slažem - dobrog liječnika čine i druge stvari osim stručnosti.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

potpis NYC.
al ne samo liječnik, svi bi mi trebali uvijek imati humanosti u svome poslu, bez obzira što radili. Biti čovjek prvenstveno. Naravno da su osjetljiva zvanja pod većim povečalom: duhovni vođe, liječnici, soc. radnici, ljudi u gerontološkoj branši... 

Jako jako jako je teško doživjeti grubost u našem neizbježnom neznanju i potrebi, boli i nemoći kakvu ima bolesnik ili rodilja u bolnici ili beba.

Baš je rijetko vidjeti liječnika koji nije zadojen svojim egom bar do neke granice koja je ili može biti neugodna drugoj strani.
Zato smo mi ti koji moramo vjerovati u to da nisu svemogući, da mogu griješiti i da griješe i da ih svojim stavom potaknemo da nas više dožive kao ljude koji se po prvi puta bore sa njima sto puta viđenim scenarijem. 

mNaravno Beti na nisu svi takvi, ali više jesu nego nisu (uvijek ima iznimaka u stručnosti i humanoti, hvala Bogu to smo doživjeli i na onkologiji i naišli na takve).  Ali mi ovdje raspravljamo o samo jednom liječniku u čitavom rodilištu,a ne o više njih i to je tužno. 
No kako je sve krenulo, čini mi se da će oni liječnici koji žele dati šansu rodilji isplivati i ojačati u nastojanjima i više neće biti kriminal spominjati kućne porode ili porode bez intervencija.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

svaka čast pčelice, potpis od a do ž

----------


## Beti3

Možda ste vidjeli ovaj spot u kojem nastupa i naš dragi riječki doktor V.F.
Od 4. minute pa do kraja u par scena poroda.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1Wuq...&feature=share

----------


## Lu28

I ja sam rodila u Rijeci i jedine zamjerke su da nisam mogla pohraniti krv iz pupčane vrpce i loše informacije oko dojenja. Za ovo prvo su mi rekli da je mogu pohraniti samo ako ce mi je netko voziti odmah do Zagreba, jer vikendom oni ne voze, a za dojenje mi je jako smetalo što svaka sestra ima neku svoju ideju kako bi to trebalo izgledati i svaka ti kaže nešto drugačije. Rezultat je bio da je moja mišica na meni visila 0/24 i rezultat su bile ragade, užasno bolne grudi, povraćala je krv i ja sam u 4 dana spavala sve skupa 6 sati.. Da bi mi na kraju još nabile na nos da nisam isključivo dojila jer zam ih zamolila da joj jednom daju adaptirano jer nisam htjela da povraća krv više, a i bila je jako gladna stalno, jer se rodila sa samo 2600g i jadničak se nikako nije mogla najesti, a meni je mlijeko došlo tek zadnji dan u bolnici i bilo je to prebolno, sestra mi je rekla da se moram izdojiti (?!), ali da nemaju izdajalica, pa mi je cimerica posudila svoju - naglašavam da je sestra nije uopće znala sastaviti, pa sam morala te jadne izgrižene bradavice još dva sata navlačiti s pogrešno sastavljenom izdajalicom :S I da, jednom su mišici dali adaptirano bez da je mene itko išta pitao ili obavijestio. I dudu također. I još sam se sjetila da su mi rekli da se kod prvorotkinja ne može dobiti stolčić - da li je to stvarno istina?? 
No, bez obzira na to, rodilište mi je ostalo u dobrom sjećanju i doktor Marić mi je bio super, kao i babica i ponovo bi tamo rodila, samo sad bih došla bolje pripremljena za neke stvari i situacije  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> Misliš da sam to mišljenje stekla tek tako?
> 
> Drago mi je za žene koje imaju dobra iskustva i brz porod. Onda je sve super. Ali mi koje smo imale teške porode ili nam s bebicama nešto nije bilo u redu, vidimo pravu situaciju. Kažem to zato što se tek tada vide stručnjaci, koji nisu zaboravili biti humani. A po meni bi svaki liječnik morao zadržat humanost bez obzira (!) pod kolikim stresom u svom poslu bio. Možeš reći da je najbitnija stručnost, ali ja se ne slažem - dobrog liječnika čine i druge stvari osim stručnosti.


Oh, oh, i baš meni to napišeš! Gore nego tebi mi je bilo, puno gore. Ali, bili su humani, suosjećajni i stručni. (Ili je tako meni ostalo u sjećanju.)

----------


## ivcchy

...može li mi netko poslati mail od barbare finderle???? :Smile:

----------


## Riječanka

sitno brojimo do termina i u svakom slučaju ovakve informacije ohrabruju: http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Rijek...ticnih-stanica (treće javno rodilište u Europi, zvuči i više nego dobro!).

----------


## Beti3

> ...može li mi netko poslati mail od barbare finderle????


Ovdje je pod broj 7, valjda vrijedi:
http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...=0&G4=0&ID=212

----------


## choko

Evo sad sam imali Predivan susret sa babicom Ksenijom , prije pet i pol godina sam radi nje imala predivan porod . Ma tako sam se razveselila , uzbudila i izgrlile. Čudo od žene . Inače sam sad na 5 katu na mirovanju zbog posteljica preko ušća , totalno . Kaze da vise nije u rodilistu da su ju premjestili na intezivnu na 2 . Tako da se opet vidimo jer moram na carski .

----------


## medoribica

za drugi put mogu reći sve naj.... zahvaljujući sestri barbari (ne znam jeli ona finderle), ali bila je odlična, fenomenalna, iako je taj dan bilo 10-tak poroda... jedino je babica bila neka njurgava... odjelne sestre odlične sve do jedne i puno pristupačnije. ali higijena u odnosu na 2006. katastrofa....uzmite si i wc papir i tekući sapun jer jednostavno nemaju, vidi se da štede što je žalosno....
dojam: 4+ za Ri

----------


## mravak

Ležala na 4. katu(održavanje trudnoće) tjedan dana i na 5.katu (rodilište) tjedan dana.

Moji dojmovi su odlični, u ta dva tjedna nismo bile bez wc papira , bilo je i sapuna.

Što se tiče higijene wc, za 5.... ako bi bilo neuredno, za to su krive druge pacijentice a ne čistačice....

Bila sam oduševljena hranom, ali stvarno, nisam inače izbirljiva , i količina obroka je sasvim OK jer se tamo većinu vremena leži... u rodilištu mi je čaj jako ukusan, onaj slatki, zašećereni...

Što se tiče sestara , odlične, jedino mi je malo smetalo što mi je svaka sestra vezano za dojenje rekla nešto svoje , a ja prvorotka izgubljena u tom dojenju, beba mala, a bradavice uvučene...eto meni je samo to smetalo....

----------


## ivcchy

> Evo sad sam imali Predivan susret sa babicom Ksenijom , prije pet i pol godina sam radi nje imala predivan porod . Ma tako sam se razveselila , uzbudila i izgrlile. Čudo od žene . Inače sam sad na 5 katu na mirovanju zbog posteljica preko ušća , totalno . Kaze da vise nije u rodilistu da su ju premjestili na intezivnu na 2 . Tako da se opet vidimo jer moram na carski .


jojjj...pa moja cimerica....hahahahhahaahahaha..... kako sam te skužila.... inače za ri rodilište imam sve pohvale.... i ja sam ležala na 4. katu tri dana sa choko :Smile:  i sve sestre su tamo divne... a u rađaoni mi je bila sestra Silvana koja me porodila u 5 minuta.... jedino mi nisu stigli pripremit stolčić ali su mi zato onaj obični stol digli u sjedeči položaj.... sama sestra Silvana mi je ponudila pohranu matičnih stanica i hvala joj na tome jer se u onoj brzini i strci nisam sama sjetila.... divna žena

----------


## Riječanka

joj, već sam tri puta kretala odgovoriti na ovu temu, pa odustajala...mislim, eto, ne mogu prešutjeti svoj dojam - prije 11 godina u rodilištu Ri, a posebno na 5 katu stanje je, nažalost, bilo puno bolje nego danas. ovo je opći dojam, detalje ću kad ulovim vremena. na neki sam im način ipak jako zahvalna, jer imam troje prekrasne djece i iza sebe tri poroda koji su prošli bez većih problema, tamo ima zaista krasnih ljudi, ali...od prvog do trećeg poroda očekivala sam da se stvari promijene na bolje, a ne ovo. sreće što nisam trebala pomoć oko dojenja jer ovo što se događalo sa cimericama i njihovim bebama, blago rečeno je zbunjujuće.

----------


## Kikica1

Sto se tice stanja unatrag 3 godine, stanje na 5.katu je zbilja krenulo na gore. Nema zlica za juhu, nema sapuna u wc-u, papira je bilo. Hrana je sto se mene tice okej, nekad je malo manje slana, nekad negdje fali secera i slicno ali kuha se na veliko pa mislim da su takve stvari normalne. Ono sto se sjecam je da su nam cistacice svaki dan prale pod, ovaj puta u cetiri dana nisu ga ni pomele. Plahte su nam prije bez beda mijenjali, docekale su nas u sobi dvije rezervne spavacice, gacice i ulosci, ovaj puta nista. Posalju te iz radjaone s krpom medju nogama pa se ti snadji. Muz me doveo u radjaonu, muz je bio na porodu kasnije, mogli su nam reci da uzmem uloske i gacice ali su trazili da mi donese samo papuce a onda na kraju naletim na nabrijanu sestru koja se duri na mene jer ja nemam svoje higijenske potrepstine jer oni "to vise ne daju" pa onda seta po katu i zica druge rodilje da mi daju uloske i gace. Kazu cure koje su dulje bile u bolnici da nemaju ni voltarena ni najobicnijeg lupoceta, da i to traze da doneses svoje. Mislim da je to ipak vise odraz stanja naseg zdravstva nego bas samo rijeckog rodilista.

Sto se dojenja tice, prvi puta su me izludili najvise sa apriori stavom da ne zelim dojiti, onda sa kontradiktornim izjavama tipa imam - nemam mlijeka, daj - ne daj dohranu, stipanjem za sise kao da su na "izvol'te", njurganjem jer je beba pored mene u krevetu pa zato mi doma nece spavati u kreveticu i slicno, ono, imala sam dojam da sto god radim, radim krivo a kao majci prvog djeteta koja uopce nema iskustva sa malim bebama bas i nije trebalo dugo da se poljulja samopouzdanje. Ovaj puta dijete je stvarno bilo non stop sa mnom osim za te preglede i eventualno kupanje, kad su cule da sam prvo dojila dve godine jednostavno me vise nista nisu pitale, sad da li zato ili jer sam vec u startu bila smirenija, i dijete mi je bolje spavalo, i ja sam uspjela tamo odspavati a ne biti 4 dana kao zombi, i mlijeko je doslo dosta brzo. 

Za radjaonu ovaj puta nemam zamjerki, i prvi puta sam bila zadovoljna, ovaj puta jos vise. Prihvatili su plan poroda i potrudili se da ga sto vise postuju iako nije sve islo po spagi tako da ili sam imala opet srece ili su se stvari ipak promjenile nabolje bar sto se tice 3.kata.

----------


## choko

Imam potrebu pohvaliti cijeli 4 i 5 kat  :Smile:  na 4 katu sam provela mjesec i pol mirovanja. Za sve sestre, cistacice , tete koje nose rucak , doktore imam rijeci hvale . Uvijeti im nisu bajni , puno toga fali i oni zongliraju izmedu toga svega . Kako sam tamo provela puno vremena uspijela sam ih vidjeti u svim raspolozenjima, nisam uhvtila samo jednu smjenu u pmsu :Wink: 
Doktor koji me vodio cijelo to vrijeme - odlican ! 
Nakon carskog intezivna , sestre super , non stop su iznad tebe i trude se olaksati najtezi prvi dan . Cak sam i dobila najveci zagrljaj kad sam prvi puta odsetala u wc . 
I sad ozloglaseni 5 kat , bezrazlozno . Kod mene iskustvo sa svim osobljem pozitivno . U svakom trenu su nas educirali i odgovarali na pitanja o dojenju , na svako nase zvono su brzinski odgovarale , nisu skrtarile na voltarenima nakon carskog  :Smile: 
Za cijelu ekipu same pohvale i zahvale sto su mi olaksali tako dugi period u bolnici.

----------


## Darkica

Zna li neka možda kako se preziva sestra Mihaela?Vesela, nasmijana, kratka crna kosa...ona me je i porodila.UZ nju je bilai jedna mlada doktorica,plave kose svezane u rep koja nam je kasnije i dolazila u vizite na 5. katu.Imate li kakve ideje tko bi ona mogla biti?Ma pisalo joj je na akreditaciji, ali tko je čitao između trudova :Smile: 
Inače, rodilasam u vodi.Oba sam porodna doba odradilau vodi,trudove su pojačali s 5 kapi dripa,episiotomiju nisam mogla izbjeći jer mi je međica,nažalost, bila prečvrsta. Šivao me dr. Marići za njega zaista imam samo samoriječi pohvale.Divan čovjek, dobar liječnik! Sestra MIhaelaje bila genijalna,kao i ta mlada doktorica, kao i sestra Silvanai sestra Ivana.Zaista, sve 5 za ekipu iz rađaonice!!! Noć samprovela na 4. katu gdje sam zaprimljena s trudovima.Trebala sam odmah u predrađaonicu, ali bila je gužva pa sam noć provela na odjelu i sestre tamo sumi bile isto tako dobre.
5. kat nećuni spominjati, jerću se samo uzrujati. Svaka sestra ima drugomišljenjeo dojenju - jedna ti kaže jedno,drugo drugo, treća treće...pa kud koji mili moji :Undecided:  Ja sam imala svega 3 kapi kolostruma, dijete plačeod20:00 do 03:00, zovem ih,dođe sestra i kaže da je to novorođena beba i da je naravno gladna,ali to nije glad za umrijeti od gladi...a ja ju sve to vrijeme,sve te sate pokušavam smiriti šetajući, sjedeći i ljuljuškajući je, itd...a jedva stojim kako me bole šavovi i rana...Noć uoči izlaskase jedna sestra sjetila da mi kaže da pokušamizdajati svaku dojku 5 puta svaki sat unutar naredna 4 sata...jer to stimulira dojku i dovodi dolaska mlijeka...naravno, ja sam u ta 4 sata izdojila svega 5! kapi i sve su se osušile na pumpici izdajice...tek tada su mi nahraniledijete, jer, gle čuda, gladna je! Nitko nam nije sugerirao stavljati topleobloge na prsa dokto nije reklapedijatrica prilikom otpusta...kao ni da pijemo jakooo puno tekućine...Prvi sam im senoćonesvijestilau wc kada su meprvi put vodile da mokrim...naime, ja sam ustala sa školjke i sestra koja me je dovela mi je okrenulaleđana tren, jer ju je druga došla daviti s pitanjem je li kuhalo ostavila na 2 ili 3; to je pitanje zadnje čega se sjećam...sljedeće čega se sjećam je buđenje na podu, 3 sestre okomene,jedname šprica vodom da dođem k sebi...oko 03:00 zvonim da probamo opet na wc, jer znam da ako se ne pomokrim slijedi kateter...dolazi sestrai pitame jesam li apsolutnosigurna da moram ići da ne budekaoprvi put - da me vode badava :Undecided:  Ostala sam ležati dok oko 04:00 nije druga sestra došla po mene :Undecided: Čaj su mi stavili na ormarić s desne strane, beba mi je u krevetiću s lijeve, ja se ne mogu okrenuti,a kamoli uliti taj čaj...nitko da bi se sjetio toga...da stvar bude bolja, ostaledvije mame u sobi sa mnom su istobilešivanei otežano su ustajelei kretale se, pa smo sve tri bile u istom položaju.
Tako da su mi i rodilište i 4.kat ostali u najljepšem sjećanju,aboravakna 5. katu bih najradije zaboravila. Prije sam mislila,a i sada tomislim, da bi sestrekoje rade s trudnicama,rodiljama odnosno babinjačama i djecom po defaultu trebale biti humane, vedre,pune razumijevanja i uvijekspremen pomoći. Ne mislim da trebaju skakati na svaki hir pacijentica,ali malo humanosti i razumijevanja ih ne bi ubilo!
Jedva sam dočekala izlazakiz bolnice i dolazak kući!Da ne spominjem da sam već sljedeći dan po dolasku kući dobila više kolostruma i kasnije i mlijeko! 
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> Imam potrebu pohvaliti cijeli 4 i 5 kat  na 4 katu sam provela mjesec i pol mirovanja. Za sve sestre, cistacice , tete koje nose rucak , doktore imam rijeci hvale . Uvijeti im nisu bajni , puno toga fali i oni zongliraju izmedu toga svega . Kako sam tamo provela puno vremena uspijela sam ih vidjeti u svim raspolozenjima, nisam uhvtila samo jednu smjenu u pmsu
> Doktor koji me vodio cijelo to vrijeme - odlican ! 
> Nakon carskog intezivna , sestre super , non stop su iznad tebe i trude se olaksati najtezi prvi dan . Cak sam i dobila najveci zagrljaj kad sam prvi puta odsetala u wc . 
> I sad ozloglaseni 5 kat , bezrazlozno . Kod mene iskustvo sa svim osobljem pozitivno . U svakom trenu su nas educirali i odgovarali na pitanja o dojenju , na svako nase zvono su brzinski odgovarale , nisu skrtarile na voltarenima nakon carskog 
> Za cijelu ekipu same pohvale i zahvale sto su mi olaksali tako dugi period u bolnici.


potpis od početka do kraja, divni su mi svi ljudi koje sam susrela na svim katovima za vrijeme boravka u bolnici!!!

----------


## Diana72

Pozz, 
termin mi je 29.04.2013. pa bih molila ako ima svježih iskustava (mjesec dana ili manje)? Zanima me kakvi su sad uvjeti i stanje u RI rodilištu, a pogotovo, kako su prošle one koje su rodile na carski, jer postoje indicije da cu morati i dugo roditi carskim rezom, pa bih bila jako zahvalna na informacijama.

----------


## Ivon

Ja sam rodila prije 5 tjedana u ri rodilištu na carski....moj porod je bio težak jer se nisam otvarala, imaš moju priču....ali ne drži se toga jer svatko od nas je drugačiji...ono što tebe zanima su vjerovatno doktori i ostalo osoblje, mogu ti reci da sam ih vrlo vjerovatno upoznala svih jer sam prenesla trudnocu, i unatoč mojem teškom porodu doktori su divni, sestre na drugom, trećem,četvrtom katu su krasne, ali peti odjel babinjača je katastrofa...sestre su drske, ima jedna sjeda starija i još se našminka srebrno, nemožeš je faliti, e tu ne pitaj ništa jer ta kad krene objašnjavat ubi žene...oh....zatim hrana je ok, iako daju i stvari koje nebi smjele tipa grašak, grah itd...bebice nažalost presvače samo dva puta, a to je u 8, 16:30 (dok su posjete da se vidi kako su "divne", i u 23h, tako da ako se bebica pokaka u 17h, bude pokakana do 23h jer je inače nece previt, moje ti je da si uzmeš pelene i ako znaš onaj njihov način povijanja da ju sama previješ. Ja sam rodila epiduralno carski, i super mi je rez, bila sam na intenzivnoj 12h, naspavala se i odvezli su me na 5-ti k bebici. inače neznam ako tebi šta padne napamet slobodno pitaj, jer vjeruj zapamtila sam sve sve  :Smile:

----------


## Ivon

bdw meni je mm bio na porodu dok sam bila u rađaoni, pa kako se zakompliciralo sam morala na carski i on je prao prvi puta bebicu i rezao pupkovinu,te je obukao, sestra ga sama pozvala

----------


## XENA

dali se dobije čaj ili da si osiguram sama svoju pijaču?

----------


## Ivon

na 5 tom dobiješ čaj i to ga stalno nose, u rađaoni uzmi svoju bočicu vode, ovako na svakom odjelu ima čaja

----------


## nina32

dobiješ čaj (meni je bio odličan), a u popodnevnim satima dijele i kompot. Svaki dan imale smo i jogurt(čvrsti). Za doručak divka i dječja radost(kruh putar i marmelada) :Smile:

----------


## XENA

hvala curke  :Smile:

----------


## luci07

Ja se uopće ne sjećam hrane u rodilištu (ipak je prošlo pet godina), ali znam da mi je taj čaj bio genijalan!  :Smile:

----------


## Ivon

a uvijek je isto, gris, sviježi sir, marmelada, putar,divka-doručak, pa oko 11h juha....pa oko 13h ručak: oslić s blitvom, juha od graška, ćufte s pireom, cikla na salatu, cvijetača na salatu.....pa popodne čvrsi jogurt....pa večera maneštrica, kolač od sira itd...čaj konstantno i juha 3 puta dnevno....inače sam mislila da nikako necu moci jesti bolničku hranu jer ne podnosim mirise bolnice, ali mogu reci da i meni izbirljivoj po pitanju hrane je sve bilo super

----------


## nina32

Uzmite si obavezno rolu(e) toaletnog papira. Prvi dan(uto) kad sam došla na 5 kat ga je bilo, ali ubrzo(u noći uto-sri) je nestao i gubi mu se svaki trag.Pojavio se na dan mog odlaska(petak iza 12 h).

----------


## Ivon

samnom je bila žena koja je stalno naganjala sestre za papir  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  i što je najbolje one su ga sumanuto nosile  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


> Uzmite si obavezno rolu(e) toaletnog papira. Prvi dan(uto) kad sam došla na 5 kat ga je bilo, ali ubrzo(u noći uto-sri) je nestao i gubi mu se svaki trag.Pojavio se na dan mog odlaska(petak iza 12 h).

----------


## Diana72

Ivon, hvala na informacijama, meni MM nažalost nece biti prisutan, jer nemamo kome ostaviti starije dijete,a najvjerojatnije cu tražiti opću anesteziju.Još bih te molila, da mi napišeš, što se sve mora  donijeti sa sobom, a sto dobiješ od njih (uloške, gaćice...)?

----------


## Diana72

I moram napomenuti, da ne bi netko možda krivo shvatio da sam pobornik carskog reza, imam tri indikacije, hidrocefalus, operirani miom i prethodni carski, tako da sam 100% sigurna da ce i drugi porod završiti carskim, a dojenje sam prvi put uspostavila odmah nakon sto su mi donijeli bebu i dojila sam 2 godine, jedino, ne znam da li cu uspjeti premotati bebu kao i sestre u bolnici, prvi put mi je to muž doma pokazao,a nakon dvije i pol godine bez pelena, malo sam izasla iz štosa, pogotovo kad je u pitanju tetra pelena i onaj čiripa, sto se veže.

----------


## XENA

Dali ste nosile svoj sapun ili je sapuna bilo tamo ,čini mi se da ću morati spakovati cijeli DM i koje ste uloške koristile

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ovisi kad rodiš, navodno da poslije 15. u mjesecu bude manje sapuna jer se potroši zaliha iz tog mjeseca (frendica mi rodila 24. u mjesecu, sapuna ni za lijeka).  žalostno ali istinito.

----------


## Commawhite

Ima u Mulleru zgodnih onih malih pakovanja sapuna i šampona i čega sve ne  :Smile:

----------


## Ivon

ako rodiš na carski sapun i išta takvo ti nikako nece biti potrebno jer se nesmiješ kupat 8 dana, jedino uzmi vlažne maramice da se prebrišeš, i kaladont i četkicu naravno, a ovo ostalo po pitanju higijene ti definitivno ne treba, ja sam kosu oprala tek 3 dan nakon poroda i to kad mi je mm došao, tako da ako ju trebaš prati kaži mužu da ti donese šampon. uloške sam imala vir 80, al kad krene "mlaz" nema tog uloška koji ce skupit sve  :Smile:  i jednokratne gacice iz dm-a su mi zakon jer ti probije kroz sve, pa onda sve baciš, da se ne vuku prljave gacice po torbi....inače se njihove spavaćice dobiju, al se desi da ih nema, a vama ce svaki dan biti potrebna nova čista spavacica, pa savijetujem da uzmete svoju bar jednu...

----------


## Ivon

ovako teebaju ti 1-2 spavacice, ručnik, maleni šampon (ja imam kratku kosu pa nakon 5 dana sam je oprala  :Smile:  ) vlažne maramice, ulošci svakako tvoji, jer ti nedaju ništa, spavacice dobiješ njihove, ali se dogodi da ti ih nedaju jer ih nemaju, tj nestanu im, vodu si uzmi da piješ uz njihov čaj, sto se tiče hrane meni ništa falilo nije, a što se tiče tog minimalnog prematanja dijece to bolje ni nemoj dirati bebu, jer tko zna ako dobije nedaj bože nešto onda bi tebe okrivili, strpi se par dana dok dodete kuci bit ce vam odmah bolje....zašto opcu anesteziju, kad imaš spinalnu i epiduralnu?? od opce se puno teže budiš, i sve ti je teže....sta si prvi puta imala opcu? cimerica je imala spinalnu, i dobila je bebu isti sekundu kad su ga izvadili, a ja sam bila nakraju ipak uspavana jer sam bila previše iznemogla, ali epiduralno sam operirana.....i anesteziologinja koja mi je stavljala kateter za epiduralnu je bila divna, sve govori sta ce ti radit, objasni i onda ju samo slušaš, ja sam inače protiv epiduralne bila, eli eto morala sam ju uzeti i sve je dobro prošlo...


> Ivon, hvala na informacijama, meni MM nažalost nece biti prisutan, jer nemamo kome ostaviti starije dijete,a najvjerojatnije cu tražiti opću anesteziju.Još bih te molila, da mi napišeš, što se sve mora  donijeti sa sobom, a sto dobiješ od njih (uloške, gaćice...)?

----------


## Diana72

> ovako teebaju ti 1-2 spavacice, ručnik, maleni šampon (ja imam kratku kosu pa nakon 5 dana sam je oprala  ) vlažne maramice, ulošci svakako tvoji, jer ti nedaju ništa, spavacice dobiješ njihove, ali se dogodi da ti ih nedaju jer ih nemaju, tj nestanu im, vodu si uzmi da piješ uz njihov čaj, sto se tiče hrane meni ništa falilo nije, a što se tiče tog minimalnog prematanja dijece to bolje ni nemoj dirati bebu, jer tko zna ako dobije nedaj bože nešto onda bi tebe okrivili, strpi se par dana dok dodete kuci bit ce vam odmah bolje....zašto opcu anesteziju, kad imaš spinalnu i epiduralnu?? od opce se puno teže budiš, i sve ti je teže....sta si prvi puta imala opcu? cimerica je imala spinalnu, i dobila je bebu isti sekundu kad su ga izvadili, a ja sam bila nakraju ipak uspavana jer sam bila previše iznemogla, ali epiduralno sam operirana.....i anesteziologinja koja mi je stavljala kateter za epiduralnu je bila divna, sve govori sta ce ti radit, objasni i onda ju samo slušaš, ja sam inače protiv epiduralne bila, eli eto morala sam ju uzeti i sve je dobro prošlo...


Prvi sam put imala opću a navikla sam, jer sam prošla desetak operacija, većinom zbog hidrocefalusa, a osim toga, kod mene epiduralna nije potpuno učinkovita, jer imam višak tekućine u leđnoj moždini, pa ne mogu staviti iglu kako treba, prvi sam put dobila i epiduralnu, jer su mislili da ću roditi vaginalno, pa sam poslije imala problem sa trncima u nozi, i dugo nisam mogla normalno hodati, osjećala sam bolove. Ja sam bebu dobila odmah ujutro, negdje oko 8, 9 sati, normalno sam je počela dojiti, i nije bilo nikakvih problema, nakon 5 dana smo izašle.   Reci mi još samo, koliko paketa uložaka treba ponijeti i koje se preporučuju?  da li je dovoljan jedan ručnik ili treba više?

----------


## nina32

ja sam koristila vir 80 i uzela sa sobom tri paketa.Nije mi bilo dovoljno. Potrošila sam u tih tri dana barem  8,9 paketa ako ne i više. U početku sam koristila 3 uloška jer mi je tako rekla sestra, a kasnije sam smanjila na 2. Zato se tako brzo troše.

----------


## Kikica1

Za uloske ti sve ovisi. Evo, ja sam nakon prvog poroda imala poplavu i mislim da sam trosila i vise od paketa dnevno s prvim djetetom. Nama su prvi put rekli nek stavimo dva vir uloska a ispod jedan onaj tipa always za noc, samo bez krilca. Ovaj put sam se nabrijala i nakupovala kos i jos tih ulozaka ali sam  jace krvarenje imala samo prvi dan, poslije mi se cini da mi je bilo  slabije nego menga. Znam da sam na kraju dala mami te alwayse i to skoro pa sve sto sam si pripremila jer njoj zna pobjec pi-pi pa ih koristi. Nego cisto info radi, znam da u Chiccu postoje neki ulosci  koji dodju oko 50kn po paketu i cure kazu da su zadovoljne s njima, da jako dobro upijaju i da su sasvim podnosljivi za rez.

----------


## Ivon

ručnik uzmi jedan manji i jedan veci, jer onaj jod se teže pere pa da ga postružeš s tim manjim, a nije ni meni djelovala 100% epiduralna, al reci nek ti naprave kako tebi paše operaciju.....uložaka sam potrošila 4 paketa, ali sam ja išla 4-ti dan doma, ali se inače ide 5-ti. nemoraš uzeti odmah sve uloške neka ti mm donese naknadno, tako je i meni......a bebu dobiješ nakon par sati, tako sam i ja i isto smo uspostavili dojenje......mene je operirao dr. Marić i dr. Bačić......nemam nikakvog prigovora na nikoga, dapače bili su svi jako dobri.....sestrama nažalos neznam ime, ali na intenzivnoj su divne sestre sve ti pomognu.......e da što se tiče uložaka, po meni da sad idem opet rodit onda bi si uzela noćne uloške, ko kad imam menstruaciju, jer su veliki i dugački, jer ni vir 8o, ni lola lola (tako nešto) iz dm-a, sve ti ne upijaju i ne drže kao noćni, tako da je moj savijet ako ceš zasigurno imati carski da si uzmeš noćne uloške....


> Prvi sam put imala opću a navikla sam, jer sam prošla desetak operacija, većinom zbog hidrocefalusa, a osim toga, kod mene epiduralna nije potpuno učinkovita, jer imam višak tekućine u leđnoj moždini, pa ne mogu staviti iglu kako treba, prvi sam put dobila i epiduralnu, jer su mislili da ću roditi vaginalno, pa sam poslije imala problem sa trncima u nozi, i dugo nisam mogla normalno hodati, osjećala sam bolove. Ja sam bebu dobila odmah ujutro, negdje oko 8, 9 sati, normalno sam je počela dojiti, i nije bilo nikakvih problema, nakon 5 dana smo izašle.   Reci mi još samo, koliko paketa uložaka treba ponijeti i koje se preporučuju?  da li je dovoljan jedan ručnik ili treba više?

----------


## Diana72

> ručnik uzmi jedan manji i jedan veci, jer onaj jod se teže pere pa da ga postružeš s tim manjim, a nije ni meni djelovala 100% epiduralna, al reci nek ti naprave kako tebi paše operaciju.....uložaka sam potrošila 4 paketa, ali sam ja išla 4-ti dan doma, ali se inače ide 5-ti. nemoraš uzeti odmah sve uloške neka ti mm donese naknadno, tako je i meni......a bebu dobiješ nakon par sati, tako sam i ja i isto smo uspostavili dojenje......mene je operirao dr. Marić i dr. Bačić......nemam nikakvog prigovora na nikoga, dapače bili su svi jako dobri.....sestrama nažalos neznam ime, ali na intenzivnoj su divne sestre sve ti pomognu.......e da što se tiče uložaka, po meni da sad idem opet rodit onda bi si uzela noćne uloške, ko kad imam menstruaciju, jer su veliki i dugački, jer ni vir 8o, ni lola lola (tako nešto) iz dm-a, sve ti ne upijaju i ne drže kao noćni, tako da je moj savijet ako ceš zasigurno imati carski da si uzmeš noćne uloške....


I mislila sam uzeti velike noćne uloške, ostao mi je cijeli neotovoren paket (beba me je iznenadila pa ih nisam stigla ni otvoriti, ali znam da oni u bolnici imaju neka svoja pravila, i ne bih voljela da mi prigovaraju. Ma lo sam dosadna sa pitanjima, ali necu baš biti u prilici tražiti da mi se donesu stvari koje su mi neophodne, a znam kako je gadno kad ih nemaš pri ruci. Imam i jedno pitanje koje nije u vezi sa ovim postm, zanima me da li djeca od 4 godine smiju doći u posjet na 5. kat?

----------


## Ivon

ne, nesmije ti nitko doci u posjetu, samo muževe puštaju, meni su došli brat i šogorica al ih izbacili van, a cimerica ima dvoje djece i rekli su da nesmiju, samo muževi....tako da je cimerici bilo dosta teško jer si djecu pet dana nije vidjela, tj 6, jer je dan poroda nulti dan......ma pitaj ti sta god ti padne napamet, sreca je u nesreci da sve živo znam....


> I mislila sam uzeti velike noćne uloške, ostao mi je cijeli neotovoren paket (beba me je iznenadila pa ih nisam stigla ni otvoriti, ali znam da oni u bolnici imaju neka svoja pravila, i ne bih voljela da mi prigovaraju. Ma lo sam dosadna sa pitanjima, ali necu baš biti u prilici tražiti da mi se donesu stvari koje su mi neophodne, a znam kako je gadno kad ih nemaš pri ruci. Imam i jedno pitanje koje nije u vezi sa ovim postm, zanima me da li djeca od 4 godine smiju doći u posjet na 5. kat?

----------


## nina32

puštaju svih ( za djecu ne znam,ali znam za odrasle), ali pravilo je da ulaze jedan po jedan u vrijeme posjeta. Možda ovisi i o sestrama na odjelu , ne znam, ali mene i bebu su osim muža vidjeli svi moji najbliži, čak i izvan vremena predviđenog za posjete (primjerice sestričnu su mi pustili da mi dostavi uloške i još par sitnica)

----------


## palčica

Rodila carskim i sve smo se tuširale iz sobe. Nalijepe ti nepropusni flaster, mada se mora paziti da se ne smoči. Po mom, treba ipak nešto za tuširanje. Plus japanke jer je sve odvratno prljavo. Na intenzivnoj ti stavljaju komprese, tj. plahte a kad dođeš na odjel koristiš vir80 i najbolje jednokratne gaće. Djeca nikako ne smiju.

----------


## palčica

Sapun za ruke, toaletni papir.

----------


## XENA

> ako rodiš na carski sapun i išta takvo ti nikako nece biti potrebno jer se nesmiješ kupat 8 dana, jedino uzmi vlažne maramice da se prebrišeš, i kaladont i četkicu naravno, a ovo ostalo po pitanju higijene ti definitivno ne treba, ja sam kosu oprala tek 3 dan nakon poroda i to kad mi je mm došao, tako da ako ju trebaš prati kaži mužu da ti donese šampon. uloške sam imala vir 80, al kad krene "mlaz" nema tog uloška koji ce skupit sve  i jednokratne gacice iz dm-a su mi zakon jer ti probije kroz sve, pa onda sve baciš, da se ne vuku prljave gacice po torbi....inače se njihove spavaćice dobiju, al se desi da ih nema, a vama ce svaki dan biti potrebna nova čista spavacica, pa savijetujem da uzmete svoju bar jednu...


Uzela sam si jednokratne gaćice u DM-u, dali ti je bio dovoljan jedan paket? 
Vir80 ima za kupiti u ljekarni, koliko koštaju?




> Nego cisto info radi, znam da u Chiccu postoje neki ulosci koji dodju oko 50kn po paketu i cure kazu da su zadovoljne s njima, da jako dobro upijaju i da su sasvim podnosljivi za rez.


I ja sam čula za te uloške iz Chicca

----------


## Ivon

gripa prevladava i sada, tj pogotovo sada, a kad sam ja rodila je tek bila počela prevladavat, pa zbog toga ne dozvoljavaju djeci i ostaloj rodbini u posjetu, jedino ako se naleti na jako jako dobre sestre onda se ide jedan po jedan,ali opet djeca nesmiju ici....
jednokratnih gacica vam nece biti dosta jedan paket, jer računajte da kad mijenjate uloške da cete mijenjati i gacice, ja sam bila 4 dana u bolnici i potrošila 2 paketa jednokratnih gacica, doma ih nisam koristila nego obične. 
Vir 80 su nekih 12-13 kn ako se ne varam, ima ih za kupit u Kauflandu, Plodinama i ostalim trgovačkim centrima, čak i u manjim trgovinama, moj savijet vam je ako rađate na carski da si uzmete noćne uloške od libresa, il neke koji vam odgovaraju (stavite si noćni pa onda vir 80) a za vaginalni porod neznam jer znam da dole su rane pa onda svi stave vir 80, ugl te mekane. Vidjela sam i te uloške od chicca i stvarno super izgledaju, ali da se mene pita to je bacanje novaca, uložak ko uložak, s tim da ih nema svugdje za kupiti.
I da japanke obavezno uzmite ako se mislite tuširat.

----------


## nina32

ja sam rodila vaginalno i koristila isključivo vir 80. Nemojte ih ni slučajno kupovati u ljekarnama-dođu skoro 18 kuna,a ima ih za kupiti u plodinama i u drugim supermarketima po znatno jeftinijim cijenama,znaju biti na akciji (bar su bili prošli tjedan u plodinama)po 9 kn, inače se cijene kreću od 10-12 kuna, ovisno u kojem dućanu.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> ako rodiš na carski sapun i išta takvo ti nikako nece biti potrebno jer se *nesmiješ kupat 8 dana*


Sori, ma odakle ovo?!?!

----------


## MareM

Meni je termin u 7-om mjesecu. Dvoumim se oko poroda na stolcicu i poroda u vodi. Koji bi ste preporucile (prvi porod)? Da li se to placa posebno? I sta treba da bi muz prisustvovao porodu, tj. stalno bio uz mene od pocetka poroda ( planiram ponijeti plan poroda, pa da on vodi racuna o tome)? Kako doktori u RI reagiraju na plan poroda? Oprostite ako je previse pitanja, ali prva mi je beba, pa nista ne znam. Hvala  :Confused:

----------


## Ivon

Sorry kupat se nesmiješ do daljneg nakon poroda, a tuširat se smiješ tek nakon vađenja šavova. Ima žena koje se tuširaju i unutar tih 8 dana, ali moje osobno mišljenje i mišnjenje sestara, patronažne i doktora je da se ne tušira unutar 8 dana nakon carskog reza.


> Sori, ma odakle ovo?!?!

----------


## Ivon

porod na stolčiću ili bilo kakav se ne plaćaju (prije su se plaćali) za porod u vodi moraš imati savršenu trudnocu (s svim nalazima unutar trudnoće). Za porod u vodi potrebni su dodatni malazi, a koji najbolje da pitaš svog ginekologa. Imala sam carski, tako da ti nemogu savjetovat koji porod da odabereš. Da ti muž bude na porodu plaća se 375 kn, i s tim da ti muž može biti samo u rađaoni, tako da uzmi u obzir da većina žena dobar dio provede u pred rađaoni, meni je muž bio na porodu i meni je to puno značilo jer sam u rađaoni bila 6 sati, a u pred rađaoni (gdje nemaš moba) bila 12 tako da kad sam ga vidjela u rađaoni bilo mi je puno lakše. Ako ti je mm hrabar :Smile:  Ja nisam imala plan poroda i smatram da je to suvišno, jer ti u predrađaonu dođe sestra i sve te pita od a-ž o želji tvoga poroda......Sretno!!!




> Meni je termin u 7-om mjesecu. Dvoumim se oko poroda na stolcicu i poroda u vodi. Koji bi ste preporucile (prvi porod)? Da li se to placa posebno? I sta treba da bi muz prisustvovao porodu, tj. stalno bio uz mene od pocetka poroda ( planiram ponijeti plan poroda, pa da on vodi racuna o tome)? Kako doktori u RI reagiraju na plan poroda? Oprostite ako je previse pitanja, ali prva mi je beba, pa nista ne znam. Hvala

----------


## palčica

Meni su svi ovo ljeto u bolnici i sami rekli da se istuširam. Jedino ako su se u međuvremenu predomislili. Samo da pazim da se previše ne smočim po flasteru.

----------


## mravak

> Sorry kupat se nesmiješ do daljneg nakon poroda, a tuširat se smiješ tek nakon vađenja šavova. Ima žena koje se tuširaju i unutar tih 8 dana, ali moje osobno mišljenje i mišnjenje sestara, patronažne i doktora je da se ne tušira unutar 8 dana nakon carskog reza.


Rodila sam carskim rezom.... tuširala se jesam , ali rez nisam močila. To tuširanje je bilo koma, rodila usred ljeta, smrdila sam sama sebi, morala sam se tuširat. Šavove su mi skinuli 7. dan kada sam izlazila kući. Rana je dobro zacijelila i doktor mi je rekao da se slobodno mogu tuširati sa takvim rezom , ali kupanje u kadi i u moru da mi je zabranjeno dok rana ne zacijeli potpuno.

----------


## nina32

MareM, savjetujem ti ako si u mogućnosti da odeš na tečaj za trudnice u KBC Rijeka.Tamo ćeš iz prve ruke saznati sve ovo što te zanima.

----------


## mravak

> MareM, savjetujem ti ako si u mogućnosti da odeš na tečaj za trudnice u KBC Rijeka.Tamo ćeš iz prve ruke saznati sve ovo što te zanima.


Odličan savjet! Tečaj im je super!

----------


## luci07

> MareM, savjetujem ti ako si u mogućnosti da odeš na tečaj za trudnice u KBC Rijeka.Tamo ćeš iz prve ruke saznati sve ovo što te zanima.


X
Informiraj se koliko možeš o porodu u vodi i na stolčiću pa ćeš imati jasniju predodžbu o tome što ti djeluje bolje za tebe. Imaš i ovdje na forumu jako puno o takvim porodima i iskustvima žena. 
Ja sam prvu bebu rodila u vodi i bila sam jako zadovoljna. Za ovaj porod sam se dugo dvoumila oko vode ili stolčića, ali ipak ću (nadam se) na stolčić iz nekih (uglavnom tehničkih i logističkih) razloga.

----------


## Kikica1

Nisam sad sigurna sta znaci da ti trudnoca mora biti skroz uredna za kadu - pretpostavljam da se ocekuje da je dijete u polozaju glavom prema dolje, da nema nekih vecih komplikacija koje se ocekuju a koje bi ti mogle ugroziti bebu, vjerojatno vezano uz posteljicu, tvoj tlak i slicno. To sad odokativno lupam. Recimo, mogu se kladiti da sam bas ovdje negdje na Rodi procitala iskustvo da je zena zeljela porod u kadi pa joj nisu dali jer je beba zaceta IVF postupkom, znaci da ovisi i o procjeni lijecnika koji te zapadne. Meni su obje trudnoce bile ne-skolske, prva uz krvarenja, prijeteci spontani s 11.tj., mirovanje i nema điđi-miđi do 2o.tt, hospitalizacija zbog losih protoka s 38.tt (pa je ispalo da je sve ok i pustili me doma) i druga hematom, krvarenje do 7.tj. pa opet sa 14. pa sam se pocela otvarati sa 22.tt i mirovanje do 34.tt. Prvi put mi kada nije nesto smekala ali znam da mi je ginica rekla da mogu ici na porod u vodi, nisam se tad usudila ni plan nositi sa sobom nego sam sve nekako u "letu" pitala da li moze i ispostovali su vise manje. S drugim sam zeljela u kadu i navela sam to u planu ali nekako mi je bris na klamidiju ostao kod primarne ginekologice i zato nisam mogla. Znam da se trazi da su brisevi uzeti unutar zadnjih 4 tjedna (mada se meni cini da sam negdje na ginekologiji vidjela da se uzimaju iza 34.tt) i trazili su bris na aerobne i anaerobne bakterije i klamidiju i mislim da sam vadila krv za hepatitis i hiv (?). Znam isto da u kadu ide zena koja je bliza izgonu ako se trefi da vas vise istovremeno zeli porod u kadi.

I jos da dodam, definitivno djeca ne smiju u posjete.

----------


## XENA

Ja imam još pitanja, hvala sima na odgovorima!
Dali ste imale grudnjak na porodu ili samo top ili potkošulju (ja kao da nikad nisam rodila  :Grin:  )

----------


## luci07

Ja sam bila skroz gola jer sam se bućkala, ali i prije nego sam ušla u kadu, imala sam samo spavaćicu koju su mi dali, baš ništa ispod.

----------


## Ivon

ja sam imala grudnjak i spavacicu na sebi, u predrađaoni i rađaoni, inače mi je sestra rekla da se u rađaonu ide samo u njihovoj spavacici,no kako sam završila na carskom normalno da su me kompletno golu skinuli... a ako rađaš u vodi (kako nemožeš imati spavacicu) onda dozvoljavaju gornji dio kupaceg, ili grudnjak kako je tebi jednostavnije.

----------


## luci07

Ja sam se skroz super osjećala gola u vodi, uopće mi nije falio kupaći. A posebno kad se beba rodila pa kad su mi je stavili na prsa- taj kontakt koža na kožu... :Heart:

----------


## Ally23

> Molim vas, ako netko zna ime ove ginekologinje probat ću ju opisat. Zaprimila me pri porodu ali nisam pitala ime/prezime. Mlada, ofarbana u plavo, drži se visoko, IZUZETNO gruba prilikom pregleda i bahata u ophođenju sa pacijenticama, mršava. Hvala na infu.


Ja isto pokušavam saznati ime te doktorice! Po opisu sasvim odgovara doktorici koja mi je bila na porodu! Kako mi je porod bio induciran dotična je obavila jedan pregled i prokidanje vodenjaka, nježno kao dapregledava kravu i bez ijedne jedine riječi upućene meni! Bila sam sva prestrašena, ne znam što me čeka, a ona je samo sa visoka obavila svoje i otišla. I taj dan je bila gužva u rodilištu pa sam rađala na nekom pomoćnom ležaju između dvije rađaone, i skoro cijelo vrijeme bila sama, muž i ja. Babica bi svratila tu i tamo, valjda je imala puno posla. 
Ali užas, porod ko porod u smislu boli se dalo izdržat ali to što sam bila sama, i nikog od medicinskog osoblja ni blizu a ja imam hrpu pitanja koja bi me sigurno  umirila, i da nije MM bio sa mnom stvarno ne znam što bih.

Da ne govorim da sam u sred poroda morala na wc a nigdje nikog, ne smijem se dignut jer sam bila prištekana na drip...Pa muž tražio bilo koju sestru po odjelu, pa sam za nagradu dobila kateter i to par puta u tijeku poroda i nakon njega...

Sreća pa je trajalo samo tri sata. 
A dotična doktorica je došla opet na kraju, pred sam izgon i uputila mi jedine dvije riječi u tijeku cijelog poroda :"Gospođo, rađate"

Hvala Bogu sve je dobro prošlo i ali kad mi padne na pamet sve što se tamo događalo i do koje mjere ljudi kojima je u opisu posla humano postupanje i briga za druge osobe, mogu zapravo biti arogantne i nehumane,muka mi dođe.

Za sestre na petom i četvrtom katu imam samo riječi pohvale, meni su sve bile ugodne i uslužne.
Higijenski uvjeti jako loši ali mislim da je, kako je već neko spomenuo, dobrim dijelom to krivnja i samih pacijentica.

Bila sam tjedan dana na 4 katu i imala dva pregleda dnevno i upoznala gotovo sve doktore, i svi jedan bolji od drugoga, da sad ne nabrajam..
I onda dođem na porod i bum, hladna,arogantna osoba koja nikako, ni pod razno ne bi smjela radit sa ljudima općenito, a kamoli sa rodiljama!

----------


## XENA

Uf,uf uskoro mi se sprema druženje sa riječkim rodilištem, pozorno ću pratiti tko mi se približava tako da mogu reagirati na vrijeme.

Na termin se moram javiti na polikliniku. Kakva su vaša iskustva, u koje je vrijeme najbolje doći, dali se dugo čeka i kako to sve skupa izgleda?

----------


## Ally23

> Uf,uf uskoro mi se sprema druženje sa riječkim rodilištem, pozorno ću pratiti tko mi se približava tako da mogu reagirati na vrijeme.
> 
> Na termin se moram javiti na polikliniku. Kakva su vaša iskustva, u koje je vrijeme najbolje doći, dali se dugo čeka i kako to sve skupa izgleda?


Ja sam išla na polikliniku svaki drugi dan, nakon što mi je prošao termin. Dolazila sam oko 10-11, nema potrebe ić prerano. A gužva, kako koji dan. Uglavnom ti pregledi jako kratko traju,jedino zapne ako doktor mora otići, onda se čeka.

Javiš se na šalter ,malo popričaš sa sestrom. Onda ideš u jednu sobu na ctg i daš mokraću. Onda malo čekaš na hodniku i kad te prozovu ideš na pregled plodne vode, jako kratko traje. Meni je prvi put bilo malo nelagodno a ako budeš išla više puta nećeš ni osjetit. I ako nema trudova ni ničega kažu ti da se vidite na istom mjestu za dva dana . :Wink:

----------


## luci07

Jel se za taj pregled kad se prođe termin treba naručiti ili ne?

----------


## Kikica1

Mislim da ne, iako nikad nisam bila u toj situaciji. Meni su rekli da se s uputnicom u radjaonu javim na dan termina na polikliniku i da s njom obavljam sve preglede do poroda.

----------


## luci07

Hvala. Ni ja se ne sjećam da sam se naručivala prvi put, ali to je bilo pred 5 god pa su mi detalji ishlapili.  :Smile:

----------


## samamama

dali je vruce u rađaoni po ljeti? 
ja sam rodila polovicom treceg mjeseca, a ovaj put trebam krajem 6., pa si ne mogu docarati hoce li biti vruce, imaju li klimu ?

----------


## Ivon

klime imate na svakom kutu, i u sobama je i klima i daljinski da si sami namjestite

----------


## Ivon

a opet trudnoća i hormoni, mene da si držao u ledu ja bi opet bila znojna  :Smile:  srećom nakon poroda mi se vratilo u normalu  :Smile:  hehe

----------


## Tihanci

Moje iskustvo prije 3god bilo je zaista za 10. Vec sam pisala o porodu na zadak pa necu sada u dugo,ali od samog dolaska u bolnicu skoro 2 tjedna prije pa sve do izlaska bilo mi je sve ok i ugodno sam se osjecala. Babica mi davala obloge jer mi se vrtilo u glavi, doktori me cesto obilazili zbog zadaka bili su svi dragi i ljubazni,cak nisu htjeli pokazati mi zabrinutost jer zadak je kompl porod,a nakon poroda me voditelj odjela pohvalio i nasmijao se ljubazno, sto ti jako puno znaci u tim trenucima,beba bila mozda 1h ukupno odvojena od mene zbog pregleda i to je to. Na petom katu samo jedna sestra je bila gruba,al sam logicno izbjegavala s njom svaku komunikaciju,sve ostale ok. Objasnjavale presvlacenje,kupanje,pomagale u dojenju i trudile se pomoc. Sada opet iscekujem i ne dvoumim se-Ri je moj izbor!

----------


## Tihanci

Evo citajuci po forumu,moram spomenuti i da sam osim inekcije nakon poroda (koja mi nije bas pomogla kad sam prvi put ustala na wc) zamolila jos jednu dozu pa mi je sestra odmah donjela lekadol i zbilja je pomogao. Cula sam da je mnogo zena molilo 3h prije nego su sestre reagirale na bolove u mnogim rodilistima. I jest sam smjela odmah isti dan,rodila u 15h a jela vec u 18i30 a ja od uzbudenja bila prije gladna i jedva docekala. S hranom je bilo takoder ok,ne znam kako je sad al vjerujem da moze bit samo bolje.

----------


## XENA

> Uf,uf uskoro mi se sprema druženje sa riječkim rodilištem, pozorno ću pratiti tko mi se približava tako da mogu reagirati na vrijeme.
> 
> Na termin se moram javiti na polikliniku. Kakva su vaša iskustva, u koje je vrijeme najbolje doći, dali se dugo čeka i kako to sve skupa izgleda?


Pregled na poliklinici nisam dočekala, išla sam dan prije roditi  :Very Happy: i sve je prošlo za 10, nemam ni jedne pritužbe na rađaonu i 5 kat.
Bila sam pozitivna cijelo vrijeme u vezi poroda i jedva sam ga čekala pa mi je tako porod i prošao, doma puko vodenjak u rađaonu došla otvorena 8 prstiju da poštenog truda nisam osjetila, trudovi i porod sve bilo gotovo za sat vremena!
Svim mamama koje broje sitno želim predivan i brz porod!

----------


## luci07

Čestitam na bebici, XENA! 

Drago mi je da je sve prošlo super. Slično je završilo i kod mene- ja nisam ni stigla do Rijeke.  :Smile:

----------


## MissMolly

Približava mi se termin i kako mi je ovo drugi porod, sve se više i više bojim, ne rađaone nego prijemne sobe... Javljam se da bi provjerila jednu stvar koju sam pročitala na ovoj temi - a to je, da ako si puno popucala prvi put, da drugi put neće dati stolčić? A popucala sam toliko da su me uspavali za šivanje (i zato jer sam se trzala dok me šivao, nisam se "htjela" opustiti)... 

Moram biti iskrena i reći da zavidim svima koje su s lijepim sjećanjem na svoj porod, zaista bi htjela biti jedna od njih i ne znam što je to bilo u mojoj pojavi tog jutra, da je sestra koje se s tečaja sjećam kao drage osobe, tada bila tako osorna prema meni...  Inače i prvi put sam tražila stolčić, rekla da je gužva, imala sam nalaze za kadu uredne, rekla da je zauzeta, a onda sam rekla, ma glavno da je muž sa mnom i dobila odgovor "da li ja znam kolika je gužva, pa ona mora još tri njih upisati, ne može ona ići njega zvati"... Sva sreća, netko se smilovao i zvali su ga - naime, moj porod je bio "prebrz" -  a kad smo došli, rekli su mu da ide prošetati jer da neće prvorotkinja brzo roditi... Poslije u rađaoni se baš ne sjećam detalja, samo da na mom stolu je padao jedan držač i da se nisam mogla oduprijeti - naime, sve je bilo vrlo "intenzivno" - oko 15 minuta.

I dan danas se pitam što sam napravila da uzrokujem da se sestra koja me zaprimila tako ponašala na meni - kao da sam trebala sve to što pitam sama znati, ali zunzam sa svojim pitanjima, komentara "ova povraća" nekome na telefon (što mi bi da jedem prije rodilišta??), stavljanja prioriteta administraciji podataka o zaposlenju a ne pacijentu, pa do stanja blage panike kada je skužila da zaista govorim istinu i da zaista rađam... Vjerujem da ima nas svakakvih i da poneke pretjeruju, ali od cijelog poroda mi je ta sestra sve zgadila - i zato se sada pitam, da li da se uopće nadam stolčiću, ili da ga otpišem?

----------


## mala-princeza

Mene zanimaju svježa iskustva po pitanju dripa odnosno odbijanju istog u Ri. 
Prvi porod mi je bio expressan i babice su odlučile da su moji trudovi dovoljno jaki te da mi ne treba davati drip. Porod je prošao super, u par trudova princeza je bila vani. Sad me na ljeto očekuje drugi porod i htjela bi izbjeći drip ako je ikako moguće jer se pouzdam u svoje tijelo i vjerujem da se sve može odraditi prirodno. 
Zanima me da li je koja od vas uspjela izbjeći drip? Kako babice reagiraju na plan poroda?
Jedna frendica koja je rodila pred godinu dana u Rijeci rekla mi je da je ona na porodu rekla da ne želi drip ali da su joj ipak uvalili jer kao mora se  :Undecided: .

----------


## Optimisticna

Xena čestitam!!!

----------


## Optimisticna

MissMolly, a zašto se nebi nadala stolčiću? 
Naime, imala sam priliku surađivati, sa valjda svim doktorima na ri ginekologiji, i imala sam dosta negativno iskustvo sa jednim doktorom za kog su se pak sve druge cure koje je dotični pregledavao, porođao rekle da je njima bio fenomenalan. Meni je bio sve prije nego fenomenalan. Pak ova doktorica koja se spominje par postova iznad je mogu slobodno reći, meni spasila trudnoću kad sam je skoro od živaca i straha izgubila, dala jedan pozitivan stav prema pogledu na rizičnu trudnoću, osnažila me i dala mi nadu kako će sve biti u redu. Mogu joj samo reći hvala.
Nažalost puno toga se odvija onako kako tebi ili pak njima padne grah taj dan. Nebi trebalo biti tako ali je tako. Ja te mogu utješiti kako sa velikim iskustvom koje imam po bolnicama, ginekologiji, poliklinici imam samo par loših iskustava. I kod kuće krasnog sina koji je neki dan navršio pola godine. I ako budem ponovo rađala opet ću u naše riječko rodilište.

----------


## MissMolly

Optimistična, ja ću se stolčiću nadati, ali se oblak sumnje nadvio iz tri razloga: 1) prvi put mi je sestra koja me zaprimila rekla da ga ne mogu dobiti jer je gužva, 2) jer se tu na ovoj temi jednoj desilo da su joj rekli da je previsoka za stolčić (a ja sam 1.81 cm), i 3) drugoj curi iz ove teme da ne može jer je prvi put jako popucala (a ja sam poprilično). 
Na raspoloženje osoblja i gužvu utjecati ne mogu, ali ne znam da li su razlozi pod 2 i 3 zaista stvarni, objektivni, empirijski dokazani faktori za izbjegavanje stolčića, ili su to u razini "recimo joj nešto da prestane pitati" - jer pak prijateljici u Ri su rekli da je preniska, a beba prevelika da bi rodila na stolčić - kolika smiješ biti onda???

Ali što iz tvog posta, što iz svih ostalih postova, mislim da je ipak stvar, kako ti kažeš - kako grah padne kome taj dan.

----------


## mimi 25

I meni se priblizava dan D i pitati cu za stolcic.
Prva dva puta sam rodila na stolu. Sve je islo brzo pa nisam ni spominjala stolcic,iako sam htjela. Ali dosla sam pred sam kraj u rodiliste i samo mi je bilo bitno da rodim.  Ovaj put bi voljela stolcic. Ako MM bude doma kada krene porod ( a nadam se da hoce)
Ne trebaju nikakve posebne pretrage ni pripreme, je tako?

----------


## MareM

Evo ja sa friskim iskustvom......rodila sam prije 18 dana i mogu rei da je proslo skoroooo sve ok .....stvano su se uper ophodili prema meni citavo vrijeme. Pukao mi je vodenjak u 10 i pol na vecer i prebacili su me u predradjaonu gdje sam bila do nekih 1 sat iza ponoci. onda sam presla u radjaonu gdje sam ostala do 7 i 25 u jutro kada je Moni stigla na svijet. ;Morali su me prikljuciti na drip jer se nisam otvarala. Na moj zahtjev su mi dali i epidural koji, na moju veeeeliku zalost, nije spjeo. Samo ljeva strana mi je bila bezbolna, a na desnoj strani su me bolovi kidali. Tu sam kukala skoro 2 sata da nesto nije ok sa epiduralom, ali me niko nije sljivio ni 5 posto dok se doktorica nije ponovno vratila, ali nije mogla tada nista uraditi, jer je izgon skoro pa poceo. Druga zamjerka je na kateter: cjelu noc sam uspjesno sama mokrila, ali se nasla jedna primalja pametna i pred sami izgon mi je stavila kateter, IAKO SAM JA TO ODBILA VISEEEEE PUTA!!!! Rekla sam joj da ja mogu sama urinirati, na sta sam dobila odgovor da je ovako brze. Kateter mi je stavljen i nakon poroda, ja sam opet mogla sama i opet sam odbila, ali to je bilo uzalud. Posledice katetera su mi bile gore, nego bol od epiziotomije. Danima me je peklo uzasno pri uriniranju, a zbog cega? zato sto je to njoj bilo brze!!!! Na petom katu je bilo manje vise ok. Svaka primalja prica svoju pricu. Cast izuzetcima, ali dosta njih dodje na posao nadrndani i onda se iskale na mamama koje nisu ni krive ni duzne!!!!

----------


## MareM

Ispricavam se zbog gresaka, ali tastatura nije nesto ok... :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

Zaboravila sam na ovu temu... Ja sam rodila prije 3 mjeseca, carski rez i tu nisam imala zamjerki, fino smo čavrljali u sali. Voljela bih da su mi je malo dali da je držim, ali bio je 34. tjedan trudnoće, razumijem zašto su odjurili s njom...

Na 5. katu je bilo puno ugodnije nego prije 4,5 godine. Sestre su o dojenju sve točno pričale, pomagale cimericama namjestiti bebe na cicu koliko je puta trebalo. Bila je jedna plava, hladna, visoka, duge kose- ta nam nijednoj nije sjela. U svakom slučaju, pohvala sestrama od naše sobe!  :Grin:

----------


## macaklinka?

Pozdrav svima!

Trebam malu pomoć vas koji ste rodile i/ili pvdile trudnoću u Rijeci.

Termin mi je 11. rujna i moj ginekolog me poslao da počnem na preglede odlaziti u Rijeku. Ja bih jako željela roditi što je prirodnije moguće (bez dripa, epiziotomije i drugih nepotrebni intervencija), pa bih voljela da mi preporučite doktora/doktoricu koji su otvoreni prema takvom načinu razmišljanja. Može na PM!!

Puno hvala svima unaorijed!!

Pozdrav,
macaklinka  :Smile:

----------


## Kikica1

ne moze na privatne jer imas premalo postova. Cula sam da je dr Finderle sklon prirodnim porodima. Probaj se kod njega naruciti na pregled pa vidi. Isto tako i kad se ne narucis kod nekog posebnog, mozes natuknuti da imas plan poroda doktoru koji te bude primio na pregled - ali je malo vjerojatno da ce ti taj isti bas biti u smjeni kad krene porod. Najpametnije ti je sve fino napisati na papir, nastoj sve lijepo sazeti na jedan A4 u natuknicama i to predaj kad te budu uzimali u bolnicu sa trudnickom. i imaj par kopija za muza i za svaki slucaj ako se taj prvi papir zagubi. Kad dodjes roditi ne cekaj da te dr pregleda nego sve odmah reci primalji, meni su oba puta one prenesle dr moje zelje i uglavnom se sve ispostovalo.

----------


## Peony

Podižem temu jer me zanimaju svježa iskustva. Zar nitko nije rodio u RI od kolovoza??
Zanima me sve, od općeg dojma, odnosa prema rodiljama, pojedinih doktora...Imate li nekakav savjet za koji biste željeli da ste ga vi dobili prije?
Kolika je mogućnost dobiti stolčić ili kadu ako suprug nije na porodu? Da li je bolji pristup doći s planom poroda i totalno informiran ili se prepustiti njima i maksimalno surađivati? Kako izbjeći doktoricu plave kose, izrazito grubu (ne znam joj ime, ali čitam o njoj, pa sam malo  :scared: )? I da li se uopće može utjecati na to kod kojeg doktora ću doći? Vi koje ste bile, da li se isplati ići u apartman ili je to bacanje novaca? Oprostite, ako su pojedina pitanja malo blesava, ali prvi mi je put i ne znam što očekivati.

----------


## Argente

A evo, baš čitam u Novom listu, ove godine nešto sitno ispod 3000, pa valjda je još koja od kolovoza dosad?  :Smile: 
Odakle krenuti...pa meni su svi bili i više nego OK, super zapravo...
Osim već opjevanog 5.kata gdje stvarno ima biserki. Otprilike - dvije su sestre dobre, dvije neutralne, ostale je bolje zaobići. Jedna je baš dno. :Rolling Eyes: 

Do kade i stolčića nisam dospjela (CR), ali planirala sam i to solo, nitko od toga unaprijed nije pravio pitanje; e sad, moguće da je bilo tako jer su podrazumijevali da vodim partnera sa sobom.

Ja sam došla s planom poroda i totalno informirana; iako ga na kraju nije bilo moguće sprovesti stekla sam dojam da bi bili uvažili dobar dio toga da je bilo drugačije. Tako da bih ti ja savjetovala da dođeš s planom, uvijek se imaš vremena prepustiti i surađivati ako krene mimo njega  :lool: 

Ne može se utjecati na to kod kojeg doktora ćeš doći. Tko je dežuran taj dan-njemu si dopala (po dvoje su mislim), ako pitaš za porod. Ako pitaš za preglede u trudničkoj ambulanti, to možeš naštimati, prilikom naručivanja izraziš želju sestri na šalteru.
Glede plave dr. -ako mislimo na istu, a mislim da mislimo- ja s njom uopće nemam loše iskustvo (još otprije), bila mi je sasvim OK, dapače susretljiva i ništa grublja od ostalih.

U apartmanu nisam bila pa ne znam isplati li se; vjerojatno da, ako te dopadnu loše cimerice (moje su bile odlične). WC-a i tuševa ima dovoljno (dvije sobe dijele po jedan), ovo ostalo je sve isto, tako da ja definitivno ne bih tražila izolaciju ni drugi put ni da je besplatna.

Posebni savjet: uzmi jednu čašu i žlicu, fali bešteka.

Sve u svemu riječko rodilište od mene dobiva solidnu četvorku, bila bi i minus petica da nema ekipe s petog kata.

----------


## kismet

Potpis na Argente ( i glede plavojke iz "urbanih legendi", meni se nije zamjerila, zapravo, meni se zamjerio jedan inače hvaljeni doktor, svojom nonšalatnošću, bezobrazlukom i odbijanjem pregleda trudnice u 37 tt jer je mislio da njena sektorska doktorica nema pametnijeg posla nego je šetati po kbcu i tlačiti kolege, al neću sada offtopičariti).

Glede apartmana - drugi put, ako ga bude jelte, uzimam pod obavezno. Moji razlozi - izolacija mi je tada pasala, cimerice naporne, plačkave, ne pričaju hrvatski, jedna nekulturna do bola itd. a meni fali mir i moja beba. Neke žene spominju pomoć - tipa čuvaju ti bebu kad ideš u wc. Ma daj , beba ima svoj krevetić, a i svaka od njih ima svoje dijete, što bi trebala s tvojim ako plače? Najgori dio - posjeti, beba vrišti, ja znojna od muke da je prikopčavam na cicu, neugodno meni, neugodno posjetiocima; pokrivam se po cicama, roštiljam, utišavam bebu dok oni razgovaraju jer bjesomučno vrišti (bila je gladna, a takva je i sada, u dlaku :D)
Uglavnom, možda te dopadne super društvo i sve bude ok, ako i ne bude, izdržati ćeš tih par dana kao što sme sve izdržale...
Peti kat - bezveze, ko na traci, imali smo jednu zajedničku želju - i oni, kao i ti, žele da što prije ideš doma  :Grin: 

Ekipa u rađaoni fenomalna, doktori za pet, ali posebna pohvalama primaljama - sjajne su i one su bile centralna ličnost mog poroda. Doktor je samnom imao 5 min posla - ručno otvaranje, lokalna u injekciji prije epi i sam rez; ostalo smo "odradile" primalja i moja malenkost.

Ocjena: 4/5

----------


## kismet

P.S. Mene su sami pitali za plan poroda (tražila epiduralnu, a na koncu rodila bez, duga priča, ali bila mi je ponuđena i sve lijepo pojašnjeno, a konačna odluka prepuštena meni).
Ne znam ima li razlike kad si sama ili u pratnji jer rodila sam jednom ,a MM je bio samnom cijelo vrijeme (išla sam s prijema direktno u box, bez predrađaone).
Prije par godina je rodila moja prijateljica, stolčić, bez pratnje, jako zadovoljna.
Nude ti i pilates loptu, namještanje položja uzglavlja na krevetu na kojem rađaš, dozvoljaju vodu i osobnu torbicu (sve ostalo mi je suprug donio na peti kat odmah, ali ja sam rodila ujutro).

Sretno i pitaj ako što sam sto izostavila...

----------


## Peony

Hvala, curke! Ako mi još što padne na pamet, javim se.  :Smile:

----------


## more

Peony, ja sam bila u apartmanu i to je prvo za šta stavljam lovu na stranu kad opet budem trudna. Moj mir, samo ja i moja beba i nitko više, u posjetama samo moje posjete, prozor otvoren kad i koliko ja želim (a to je stalno i širom : ), klima koju mrzim ugašena jer ja tako želim, samo moja kupaonica. I fizički i psihički, meni je to jako odgovaralo.

----------


## allie.rock

Mene zanima cjena apartmana,i da li se moram naruciti za aparman prije ili? 
Tnx

----------


## phiphy

Za apartman se ne može naručiti prije. Ako je slobodan kad rodiš, možeš ga tražiti, smjestit će te u njega, ako je zauzet, ideš u običnu sobu. Može se i preseliti u apartman, budeš u običnoj sobi, skužiš da ti ne odgovara i tražiš seljenje. I sama sam konsiderirala apartman, ali na kraju odustala. Učila sam gledajuči dvije drugorotke u sobi: hendlanje bebe, dizanje iz kreveta nakon epi, položaj za dojenje, a i savjetovale su me u par navrata. To u apartmanu ne bih dobila.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni su se isto dr. u rađaoni i babica koja me dopala pokazali jako dobri, iako sam došla s planom poroda i htjela prirodni porod u kadi a na kraju spletom okolonosti sve je završilo uz njihovu intervenciju, ali sve su sa mnom provjeravali i surađivali. Išla mi je na živce u predrađaoni jedna babica koja me čim sam dobila onaj lijek u venu (nije drip nego ono drugo) nije htjela pustiti na WC nego mi stavili onu groznu padelu i morala sam na ležećki piškit a to baš nije bilo lako i naravno sve sam uneredila, mislim da me mogla pustiti s bocom u WC! Ovako je morala mijenjati i plahte i meni bilo neuogodno a sasvim nepotrebno ja sam se mogla micati jer nisam imala ni t od truda tada.
Šta se tiče rađaone sve Ok, jedino mi je ona anesteziologica bila užasno bezobrazna prilikom prikapčanja na epiduralnu!
Doktor bio neki skroz mladi, došao pred sam kraj i nekoliko puta me obišao da provjeri situaciju pošto sam bila u rađaoni 5,5 sati i kasnije me sašio. Babica mi je bila stvarno super, sve pohvale šteta što nisam upamtila ime!
Sestre na 5. katu isto iskustvo kao već spomenuto od drugih forumašica ali dobro bila sam već pripremljena na to.
Cimerice hm. jedna je bila totalni psiho i jedva smo čekale ja i ova druga da je puste kući, ova druga je bila super samo je bebica bila dosta plačljiva pa se nikako nisam naspavala ta 3 dana. WC-i su im koma, ona cijev od tuša je puštala na sve strane pa se nisam uspjela niti otuširati normalno dok nisam stigla kući. 
*S obzirom na to da još uvijek naplaćuju dolazak očeva ili neke druge osobe na porod i hvale se raznim renorviranjima eto predlažem da barem te cijevi zamjene novima!*

----------


## XENA

Mali Mimi ti htjela prirodni porod u kadi a na kraju si prihvatila i epiduralnu.
Tako to ide, ja sam cijelo vrijeme razmišljala o stolčiću a na kraju rodila klasično (bez epiduralne). Nisam htjela ni drip, ni prokidanje vodenjaka ni epiziotomiju a kad napokon krenu trudovi i porod (iskustvo mama s kojima sam pričala) kao da ti netko isključi mozak. Kod mene je to dosta brzo išlo, došla u bolnicu 8 prstiju otvorena, kada je doktor rekao ajmo malo dripa da to završimo ja se nisam pobunila, jednostavno sam bila skoncentrirana na sebe i svoju bebu a njih sam pustila da odrađuju svoj dio.

----------


## Mali Mimi

a šta da kažem došla sam tamo 1,5 cm otvorena bez trudova ali vodenjak puknuo i ispao sluzni čep, na početku se nisam dala nagovorit na nikakve intervecije ali kako s vremenom nije bilo pomaka i završila sam i na dripu i na epiduralnoj kad je vec tako krenulo neprirodnim tijekom

----------


## phiphy

> Išla mi je na živce u predrađaoni jedna babica koja me čim sam dobila onaj lijek u venu (nije drip nego ono drugo) nije htjela pustiti na WC


Prostin. I ja sam to dobila i bez problema bi mi to skinuli kad sam pitala za WC. Baš su te bzvze izmaltretirali. Znači, spajanje na taj lijek nije prepreka da se ide na wc, mene su već i trudovi bili prali.




> Šta se tiče rađaone sve Ok, jedino mi je ona anesteziologica bila užasno bezobrazna prilikom prikapčanja na epiduralnu!


Uh, mogu se kladiti da smo imale istu  :Shock:  . Horor od žene.

----------


## more

> Mene zanima cjena apartmana,i da li se moram naruciti za aparman prije ili? 
> Tnx


500 kn po danu 

ja sam pitala kad sam rodila jel slobodno

----------


## more

> S obzirom na to da još uvijek naplaćuju dolazak očeva ili neke druge osobe na porod i hvale se raznim renorviranjima eto predlažem da barem te cijevi zamjene novima!


Osvrnula bih se na ovo - ne slažem se kako se Rijeku proziva da naplaćuju očevima. Ostali rade isto, samo na način da se mora na tečaj koji uglavnom košta isto toliko. U Rijeci se ne mora na tečaj i to je u mojim očima plus - ne deru licemjerno preko tečaja.

----------


## luci07

Ja za drugi porod nisam ni išla na tečaj, niti smo morali platiti prisustvo oca na porodu. 
Prvo dijete sam rodila u Rijeci i bila sam jako zadovoljna rodilištem, ali to naplaćivanje pratnje mi je bezobrazno.

----------


## allie.rock

> 500 kn po danu 
> 
> ja sam pitala kad sam rodila jel slobodno


Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## more

> Ja za drugi porod nisam ni išla na tečaj, niti smo morali platiti prisustvo oca na porodu.


e to je rijetkost, gdje je to bilo?

misliš da je manje bezobrazno inzistirat na tečaju, a koji košta tu negdje (ako ne računamo cijenu dolazaka na tečaj za nas koji ne živimo u blizini rodilišta)?

----------


## Mali Mimi

more ja mislim ja mislim da nije ni jedno ni drugo opravdano naplaćivati, tečaj mi još nekako i razumljivo ali za ovo drugo mi uopće nije razumljivo što tu točno ima koštati 400 kn? I kad već naplaćuju onda nek bar i održavaju to rodilište kako treba

----------


## more

A eto, meni je tečaj manje razumljiv, a sigurno nije slučajnost da se radi o istom iznosu. I koštalo bi me još bar dvaput toliko hodočastit na tečaj pa sam im jako zahvalna što to nije bilo obavezno. Rađaonice su u Rijeci super u usporedbi s mnogima u Hrvatskoj. Sigurno ih nisu besplatno uredili. A i ono što sam vidjela na petom katu je mrak hotel u usporedbi s mnogim rodilištima u Hrvatskoj (nažalost, naravno).

----------


## Mali Mimi

znači ti smatraš da je Ok naplaćivati mužu ili bilo kojoj drugoj osobi koja je došla kao podrška na porod i ne troši ništa osim zraka i onih jednokratnih odjela (koja su možda 30 kn koštala) i da se na taj način pribave novci za rodilište, oprosti ali meni je to neshvatljivo

----------


## more

Pa dokle god HZZO ne proglasi to standardnom uslugom na koju svaka osigurana rodilja ima pravo (a to bi trebao), a druga rodilišta isto to 'naplaćivanje zraka' rade pod forom tečaja, ja ne vidim problem da mi se jednostavno direktno naplati. Štoviše, sad sam već dosadna, čak cijenim što me se ne maltretira tečajem.

----------


## Zuska

Ja mislim da tečajevi imaju smisla, tamo neki muškarci (a i neke žene) po prvi puta čuju neke korisne stvari vezane za prehranu, dojenje, hendlanje bebe i sl. Nisu svi na forumu i ne čitaju knjige. 
I mislim da bi neki minimum svi budući roditelji trebali odslušati, neovisno o prisustvu na porodu. Bogme, kad čitam neke teme i neka iskustva s partnerima nakon dolaska bebe, tečaj bi trebao biti i opsežniji. 

Nisam rodila u Rijeci, ali jesam u Puli, a tamo su uzeli potvrdu s tečaja kojeg smo odslušali u našem domu zdravlja besplatno. Dakle, nitko nije zaradio, a mi smo ipak znali nešto više nego prije. Naplaćivanje pratnje na porodu mi se ne sviđa, kao ni poruka koja se time šalje.

----------


## Mali Mimi

HZZO se to neće sjetiti sam od sebe nikada svi samo gledaju kako bi se ogrebali za više, i dok su neki zahvalni nekima od nas smeta što nas se vuče za nos i naplaćuje kojekakve "usluge" i mene ljuti što se hvale okolo po novinama kao najbolje rodilište a nisam se mogla pošteno ni istuširati nakon poroda. I nisam neka princeza ne očekujem tko zna šta, pregrmila sam svašta u ovih 7 godina borbe s neplodnosti, prošla sveukupno 5 bolnica  tako da sam se nagledala svega i svačega ali kad se već toliko hvale onda nek barem i održavaju isto. Nije dovoljno jednom uložiti i onda 10 godina ništa! Eto to je moje mišljenje

----------


## luci07

> e to je rijetkost, gdje je to bilo?
> 
> misliš da je manje bezobrazno inzistirat na tečaju, a koji košta tu negdje (ako ne računamo cijenu dolazaka na tečaj za nas koji ne živimo u blizini rodilišta)?


U Karlovcu. 

Što se tiče tečaja, slažem se sa Zuskom.

----------


## more

Ja odgovorno tvrdim da niti ja niti moj dragi nismo ništa propustili što nismo bili na tečaju. A bilo bi nam polaženje tečaja i organizacijski i financijski nepotrebno opterećenje. U tom smislu sam zahvalna što to nismo morali. 

Dakle, da sumiram svoj stav: 
-idealno mi je da ne moram niti platit niti ić na tečaj,
-drugo po redu mi je da jednostavno platim iznos tečaja (ako su išta od tih para uložili u rađaonice, a rekla bih da je nešto svakako uloženo, recimo privatnost je na razini - nisam vidjela ni čula niti jednu drugu rodilju osim sebe a bile su pune sve rađaonice)
-treće po redu mi je morat na besplatni tečaj
-najgore mi je morat na nebesplatni tečaj : ) 

U tom smislu branim Rijeku, nije prvi put da čujem zgražanje što naplaćuju to prisutstvo, a nisam baš čula da se netko zgražava što se mora na tečaj koji košta tu negdje. 

Obavezu pohađanja tečaja koji bi bio besplatan plus da se pokrivaju troškovi putovanja u iznosu kolko je potrebno da se dođe do najbližeg mjesta gdje se tečaj koji se priznaje u rodilištima održava, takvu obavezu bi prihvatila kao korektnu. Recimo ja bi isto tako uvela obavezu polaganja ispita iz osnova logike, povijesti, politike i sl. za svakoga tko želi pravo glasa na izborima, ali to su sad već neke druge teme.

----------


## dancy27

Pozdrav cure  :Smile: 

Ma zanima me , jer svatko govori drugačije, kada se dođe u bolnicu s trudovima dali se smije uzeti sa sobom pripremljena torba? Ili je ipak bolje da par osnovnih stvari (papuče,ulošci...) stavim u manji neseser pa to uzmem a muž onda donese nakon poroda? Ida, kakav je trudnički tečaj u Rijeci u KBC? Jer mi sad startamo pa nas zanima dali se isplati ići.... Hvala vam puno na odgovorima  :Very Happy:

----------


## macaklinka?

Hej. 
Meni nisu dali torbu u predrađaonu, a ni neseser ne bih dobila da nisam morala skinuti leće. Dragi mi u njemu prošvercao fruktozne bombone, super su mi pasali  :Smile:  i mobitel.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Pozdrav cure 
> 
> Ma zanima me , jer svatko govori drugačije, kada se dođe u bolnicu s trudovima dali se smije uzeti sa sobom pripremljena torba? Ili je ipak bolje da par osnovnih stvari (papuče,ulošci...) stavim u manji neseser pa to uzmem a muž onda donese nakon poroda? Ida, kakav je trudnički tečaj u Rijeci u KBC? Jer mi sad startamo pa nas zanima dali se isplati ići.... Hvala vam puno na odgovorima


Ma kakva torba, to samo kad dođeš na 5 kat a u rađaonu su meni dopustili samo vodu i mobitel jer sam muža mora zvati na porod pošto je morao dosta čekati da se stvar počne odvijati inače mi ne bi dali ni to, ja samšlapice imala na nogama jer je bilo ljeto ali to pretpostavljam da se presvučeš i daš mužu nek nosi van kao i robu sa sebe

----------


## phiphy

A evo mene koja je ušla u rađaonu s manjom torbicom, a unutra: japanke, ručnik za poslije tuširanja od klistira, nekoliko Chicco uložaka, jednokratne gaće, mobitel, bočica vode, labelo, suhi keksi (čisto da možete procijeniti kolika je torba bila). Na tečaju na KBC-u kažu da se u rađaonu može nositi manja torba ili neseser pa se možete pozvati na to (recimo, za takvo što je dobro ići na tečaj  :Grin:  ). Meni se isplatilo ići na tečaj.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma zamisli ti si i kekse nosila, dobro da znam za drugi put ako ga bude bilo, neće me tako lako otkantat

----------


## phiphy

Jes, i kekse  :Smile:  . Rekle su mi cure da je bed ako te na 5. kat prebace npr. oko 22 sata...večera je prošla, torbu vjerojatno vidjeti nećeš do drugog jutra, a tko zna otkad si bez jesti.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma meni muž donio torbu gore a baš je bilo tako 9 navečer i imala sam kekse i perece pa se najela tog slanog da mi bilo slabo cijelu noć, prije tog nisam 24 sata jela

----------


## more

Što se tiče ovakvih pitanja tipa što se smije/može i sl., mene je iskustvo naučilo da je najbolje pitati na službeni mejl, isprintat si odgovor i imat sa sobom i taj papirić zlu ne trebao ('nisu to sigurno rekli', 'krivo ste čuli', ...).

----------


## Argente

ja sam prošvercala mobitel i na intenzivnu i sms-ala ispod plahte  :škartoc:

----------


## Kikica1

Ne znam kakva je sad situacija tamo, al pred dvije godine nisu dali nista da se nosi osim papuca. Pretpostavljam da muz moze kakvu torbicu prosvercat pa je poslije zeni dati i to svakako ovaj put planiram. Znam da su zene i pred 6 godina nosile mobitel u predradjaonu a eto, ja ga nisam imala (al nisam ni pitala dal smijem). Meni je diglo zivac sto se sestra na petom katu durila na mene jer nisam sa sobom donesla gacice i uloske. Mislim, nisam rodila u Tunguziji  nego dva kata nize - kao da nije ista bolnica, mogli su rec da ce mi to trebati jer muzu uopce nije bio problem otic do auta i donesti iz torbe ali u radjaoni su decidirano rekli samo slape.

----------


## phiphy

*Kikica1*, evo, sad na tečaju glavna sestra rađaone koja drži to predavanje kaže da može mala torbica pa ako ona nije autoritet tamo, tko je. Ne treba švercati torbu, meni je sestra još i nosila tu moju torbicu iz predr. u rađaonu bez da je riječ rekla.

*MM*, što se torbe tiče u večernjim satima, ja sam čula da to ovisi koje sestre rade, ako su neke nabrušene, ne daju torbu do drugog jutra...

----------


## dany12

Ej cure, 

trebala bi mi mala pomoc, posto zbog privatnih problema necemo uspijeti odslusati tecaj koji se odzava u bolnici zanimalo bi me par informacija! Dali se sta mora uzeti za bebu u bolnicu ili se sve dobije tamo? Dali je istina da se u predradaonu i radaonu smije uzeti manja kozmeticka torbica s par osnovnih stvari, a kasnije muz donese glavnu torbu? Dali je potrebno doci s planom poroda ili on nije obavezan? Jer svatko mi govori drugacije i vise ni sama neznam sta se moze sta ne, a tako mi je zao sta ne mogu na tecaj upravo zbog ovakvih informacija  :Crying or Very sad:  

Hvla van puno na odgovorima  :Heart:  :Bye:

----------


## a_je_to

Za torbicu ti Neznam, ali za bebu ti ne treba ništa sve do polaska kući. Plan poroda nije obavezan, ali ako imaš neke želje, dobro ih je staviti na papir.

----------


## Argente

- za bebu ne treba ništa
- istina je
- plan poroda nije obavezan

----------


## macaklinka?

Što se bebe tiče, da idem opet u Rijeku, ponijela bih pelene, da je mogu sama presvući malo češće, pošto su oni to radili samo dvaput dnevno :/
Naravno, ako se usudiš upustiti u takav poduhvat, meni je bilo prvi put pa eto nisam..

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Erika2

Što se tiče tečaja htjela bih ići na njega i kako se naručiti na njega dali se može telefonski ?
I dali je potrebno ici na preglede u bolnicu dali to ima kakvog utjecaja da ces doci kod tog lijecnika koji te ambulantno gledao ili na koga zapadnes u smijeni,kako je tu vec receno ?
i koji su izgledi da se dobije jedan od nacina alternativnog poroda ili porod u vodi ili na stolčić ? Jel uvažavaju to odnosno dali su ti nacini moguci u recimo nocnoj smijeni ?

----------


## nina70

Erika2, teško da će te dopasti dr kojeg ti želiš. Bit će onaj koji je u smjeni. Ako već imaš vremena niije loše otić na tečaj baš zbog informacija koje ti trebaš, osim toga ima i drugih korisnih informacija. Mislim da inzistiraju da se na tečaj dolazi od 34 tj na dalje, ali moraš se na vrijeme naručit pa ti je možda bolje da odeš osobno na šalter u rodilištu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Erika2 moguće je porod u vodi i po noći ja sam bila tamo od 2 ujutro pa sam čula kako sestre pričaju o porodu u kadi, ali ovisi o puno drugih faktora hoćeš moći to ostvariti, npr. treba imati uredne briseve, trudnoća bez komplikacija tipa visok tlak,  u terminu...i meni recimo nije bilo moguće to ostvariti jer mi je puknuo vodenjak a nisam imala uopće trudove niti sam se otvarila pa sam išla na indukciju tj. drip a to isto nije moguće ako ćeš roditi alternativno...mislim ja sam taj drip htjela svim silama izbjeći i odugovlačila koliko sam mogla ali nakon skoro 12 sati kad se nije niš značajno događalo završila sam na stolu.

----------


## more

> i koji su izgledi da se dobije jedan od nacina alternativnog poroda ili porod u vodi ili na stolčić ? Jel uvažavaju to odnosno dali su ti nacini moguci u recimo nocnoj smijeni ?


Stupanj uvažavanja ovisi o smjeni, ali ne o tome jel noćna ili dnevna već na koga naletiš. Pomaže što bolja informiranost o svojim pravima i upornost, ofkors ako ćeš biti u stanju...

----------


## Kikica1

A zac nije spojiv drip sa kadom? Za briseve i ovo da trudnoca mora biti uredna znam, i da ne smije biti blizanacka i da dijete mora biti okrenuto glavicom. A ovo o stupnju uvazavanja mogu rec da stoji da ovisi o tome na koga se naleti, iz mog iskustva meni je nocna smjena do sada uvijek bila susretljivija od dnevne. Imam dojam da nocu ima manje posla pa su skloniji pustiti da stvari idu svojim tokom a po danu nekako vise sve ide po nekoj spranci.

----------


## phiphy

Mislim da nema veze s količinom posla, tj. u rodilištu noću ne mogu birati koliko će posla biti  :Laughing: , a sigurno je manje osoblja nego po danu, ja bih očekivala da su noću manje susretljivi. Vjerojatno se radi o tome kako ti fažol padne i na koga naletiš. Ovo u vezi dripa i kade ti ne znam, ako te zanima, probaj dobiti telefonski glavnu sestru rodilišta, dat će ti sve info (ja sam do tog br. tel. došla tako da sam zvala ginekologiju, neki broj koji sam našla na stranici KBC-a pa su mi oni dali broj za pitanja u vezi kade).

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja se više ne sjećam točno zašto ne može drip i kada pretpostavljam da ne bi bilo zgodno imati onu iglu zabodenu u venu i biti istovremeno u kadi to mi se čini najlogičnijim objašnjenjem

----------


## Argente

Erika2, zoveš 10. u mjesecu za sljedeći mjesec, i to ako si napunila 28tt
Evo ti na ovoj temi brojevi i detaljnije informacije: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58594-T...%C4%8Daj/page2

Koliko god to zvučalo nepraktično (i neprirodno), u kadu se može i na dripu, bila moja frendica. Možda ovisi o tumačenju doktora u smjeni...

----------


## macaklinka?

Nema veze za venu, ja sam u kadi primala infuziju i na kraju su mi dali trun dripa da ju izguram.

Inače sam imala u planu poroda kadu i imam dojam da su se stvarno trudili da mi to omoguće.

Još bih dodala da mi doktor nije bio toliko bitan koliko primalja.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Erika2

Hvala vam cure na odgovorima,puno ste mi pomogle,znaci sve je moguce i kada i drip samo treba biti uporan i isfurati svoje zelje,ako ne doze do nekih komplikacija 
I jos mi je nesto palo na pamet,drip kojega oni vole davati i koji moze izazvati i jace bolove ipak se radi o kemiji dali je pametno traziti odmah i epiduralnu anesteziju tj.reci nema anestezije nema dripa,jer citajuci malo iskustva iz drugih nacina poroda tj.samo sa babicama bez doktora sto se sada prakticira u mnogim zemljama EU,pa one neznam cekaju da se zena otvori i tako to bez ikakve sile i davanja dripa pa kad bude ,bude tako sam ja to shvatila,a mi smo ovdje na sigurnom kod "doktora" ali ako ne ide, daju se te razno razne kemije sto i znate bolje od mene koje ste sve to prosle

----------


## Erika2

I jos vas molim vi koje ste rodile u vodi mi mozete napisati nalaze koje su potrebne za kadu i u koliko svi ti nalazi moraju biti stari,meni je sestra od moje ginekologice rekla na kalmidiju samo to ?

----------


## kismet

> Hvala vam cure na odgovorima,puno ste mi pomogle,znaci sve je moguce i kada i drip samo treba biti uporan i isfurati svoje zelje,ako ne doze do nekih komplikacija 
> I jos mi je nesto palo na pamet,drip kojega oni vole davati i koji moze izazvati i jace bolove ipak se radi o kemiji dali je pametno traziti odmah i epiduralnu anesteziju tj.reci nema anestezije nema dripa,jer citajuci malo iskustva iz drugih nacina poroda tj.samo sa babicama bez doktora sto se sada prakticira u mnogim zemljama EU,pa one neznam cekaju da se zena otvori i tako to bez ikakve sile i davanja dripa pa kad bude ,bude tako sam ja to shvatila,a mi smo ovdje na sigurnom kod "doktora" ali ako ne ide, daju se te razno razne kemije sto i znate bolje od mene koje ste sve to prosle


Erika2, obavezno traži epiduralnu ako ti kažu da će ti dati drip. Ja nisam, preživjela sam  :Grin: , ali opako boli, a nema potrebe...

----------


## Argente

Nije samo klamidija (bar nije bila unazad par mjeseci) evo ti popis tu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3705-Po...=1#post2500288

----------


## Argente

Nalazi moraju biti iz trudnoće, nije precizirano koji tjedan.

----------


## Kikica1

To provjerite otkad trebaju biti nalazi (jer i mene zanima). Pred dvije godine su trazili da se nalazi rade tri tjedna pred termin, znaci meni ginica radila sa 34tj. jer kao s 37.sam u terminu i mogu roditi. Nalaz za klamidiju je zapeo negdje tako da ga nisam pokupila a do sljedece kontrole sam zavrsila u radjaoni. Kako sam doma skuzila da fali ta klamidija uzela sam stari nalaz ali mi ga nisu priznali. Tako da ili i ovdje sve ovisi o volji osoblja ili stalno mijenjaju pravila. Al s obzirom da sam cula da se sad i papa test ceka po 4 mjeseca mozda su i s ovim nalazima labaviji.

----------


## macaklinka?

Meni su priznali briseve i spolne bolesti s početka trudnoće, ali klamidiju sam morala ponoviti pred porod. Također sam išla na jedan pregled tamo u ambulantu, gdje mi je liječnik pregledao sve nalaze i napisao da sam ok za porod u vodi. Koliko sam skužila iz razgovora ovdje na forumu, može se i bez tog pregleda, ali ako ti oni tamo odobre porod u vodi, onda znaš da ti je ta opcija sigurno otvorena. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Erika2

Hvala Vam cure

----------


## Optimisticna

Imam glupo pitanje, mozak mi je stao od silnih informacija valjda. Zaboravila sam ime *docenta* sa riječke ginekologije , počinje na slovo *D.* Dajte sugestije....???

----------


## phiphy

D?  :Confused:

----------


## Argente

Hm, čim je docent mora da je na faksu ali na ovom popisu ga nema: http://www.medri.uniri.hr/katedre/Gi...djelatnici.htm
Ima Denona, ne znam da li je taj docent...

----------


## SuperMamma

Zdravo mame i buduce mame!

Nova sam i rado citam vasa iskustva. Imam i ja 100 pitanja, a uskoro cu imati i vlastitog iskustva koja cu moci podijeliti s vama pa mozda kome budu korisna  :Smile: 
Trenutno me zanima, kad smo vec kod Denone ( premda je zadnji post iz 8.mj.) ima li koja iskustva s njim na porodu ili opcenito? Bila sam na morfologiji kod njega i cinio mi se jako pazljiv, mozda mu je samo bio dan :D

----------


## nina70

Denona nije *docent*, ali *FinDerle* je - ima D u sredini  :Grin: 

Bila sam na pregledu u Poliklinici kad je ordinirao *Denona*. Ljeto, godišnji odmori i više od 40 žena u čekaonici. Ja bila među zadnjima, a on nasmijan i svjež kao da je tek počeo radit. Meni je bio jako pristupačan i simpa.

Ja moram pohvaliti ozloglašeni *5.kat*. Sestre su bile fantastične i uglavnom sve jako ljubazne i susretljive. Istina je da ni ja nisam bila zahtjevna, ali zaista imam lijepo iskustvo.

----------


## Zuska

Trebala bih roditi za mjesec i pol pa se dvoumim između Pule ili Rijeke. 

U Rijeku bih išla ako mi na pregledu potvrde da se mogu poroditi u vodi. Ok mi je i opcija apartmana (imala sam groznu cimericu prošlu put, plus užasnih problema s hemeroidima pa bih radije svoj wc). 

Plusevi za Pulu su mi što otprilike znam proceduru, što su dozvolili da u predrađaoni sa mnom bude dragi, što sam mogla imati torbu sa sobom, što sam u principu mogla raditi sve što želim između pregleda. Nema apartmana, ali u sobi su po dvije roditelje, soba i wc-a i kupatila se sjećam kao čistih.
Ali čine mi se manje susretljivi s planom poroda i načinom rađanja od Rijeke. Mada, s obzirom da sam iščitala temu, vidim da ni u Rijeci nema pravila i da ima stvarno ružnih priča (mislim, na silu davati drip, uvaljivati kateter bez nužde i sl.?!). 

Riječki 5. kat mi se otprilike čini kao i pulski odjel...samo što mi je ovoga puta svejedno za sestre, neću trebati njihove savjete, niti ću dozvoliti da mi zavrću sise.

Ima li novih iskustava iz Rijeke? Porod u vodi? Kako je u predrađaoni..?

----------


## Kikica1

U predradjaoni sam dvaput bila sama kao cuk. 

U pravilu donesem sa sobom plan poroda na papiru ali jos i usmeno naglasim sta bi zeljela...i nadodam..._ako_ je moguce. Mozda sam pisala ovdje, nisam sigurna. Moji porodi su u pravilu jako brzi nakon sto dodjem do toga da sam pet otvorena i da mi voda ode (ili probuse vodenjak). Onda me pocnu sibati zbilja jaki trudovi i sve brzo zavrsi. Prvi porod mi  je trajao sveukupno pet sati, drugi jedanaest i pol a treci dva i pol sata. Uvijek sam na kraju rodila pod svojim trudovima (iako sam u drugom porodu primala prostin da se sve malo potakne), za prvi i zadnji porod sam sigurna da nisu nis ukemijali jer mi nisu ni braunilu stavili. 

Uvijek smo raspravili sta zelim i to odmah cim me primalja preuzela a ona bi doktoru prenijela moje zelje. Iako je drugi porod dugo trebalo da mi krenu konkretni trudovi kad su krenuli zbilja je islo jako brzo, s trecim sam jedva i stigla do radjaone ali u planu poroda je pisalo da zelim da uzmu maticne stanice i da zelim roditi sjedecki. I mogu rec da su taj dio ispostovali iako bi sigurno bilo puno brze da su to obavili sa mnom lezecki, po defaultu. 

Sto se petog kata tice, prvi put sam od njih imala traume, drugi puta sam bila primjer za proucavanje i preporucavanje jer su znali da sam dojila dvije godine a treci puta me nisu ni dozivljavale, bila sam vise inventar.

----------


## Zuska

Kikica, hvala na odgovoru! 

Ima li netko da je zadnjih mjeseci rađao u vodi?

----------


## phiphy

Što te muči u vezi vode?

----------


## Zuska

Pa zanimaju me svježija iskustva iz Rijeke.

----------


## phiphy

Neka iskustva od pred godinu dana - znam curu koja je sve obavila u vodi, bez epiz. (bitno ili ne, imala je vezu), ima onih kojima su dali drip i izgon su obavili na stolu uz epiz. Sve je individualno i kako ti grah padne. Da li si kandidat za kadu možeš i sama znati, bez odlaska na pregled u Rijeku. Uredna, jednoplodna trudnoća, glavica dolje i čisti nalazi (brisevi, klamidija, HIV, hepatitis, možda još nešto). I kada mora biti slobodna.

----------


## Peony

Ne znam koliko ću ti pomoći, ja sam rodila u veljači pored napunjene kade. Došla sam u ponoć sa svojim trudovima i 3 cm otvorena. Tražila sam kadu, tjedan dana prije termina sam obavila pregled na poliklinici upravo radi poroda u vodi. Dr. je pogledala nalaze i rekla sestrama da mi pripreme kadu. Nisam imala vezu, niti je bilo tko išta komplicirao. Onda su me poslali u predrađaonu gdje sam bila cca 2 sata, nisam dobila drip, ali sam imala jake svoje trudove. Nakon dva sata bila sam otvorena 8 cm i poslali su me brzo u box sa kadom. Dok su oni punili vodu, babica me pregledala na stolu do kade i rekla: kakva kada, ovo je gotovo za 10 minuta, zovite doktoricu. Tako je i bilo, u tri i pol sam rodila na stolu pored napunjene kade.
Dakle, nisam rodila u vodi, ali sam bila blizu. Ponavljam, nije mi trebala veza, da se nisam tako brzo otvarala, vjerojatno bih rodila u kadi. Nisam dobila drip, ali su me rezali. Sve u svemu, sam porod mi je bio kratko, ali bolno iskustvo.
5-ti kat od mene ima sve pohvale, ja sam ta dva dana tamo istinski uživala. Naravno da to nije hotel s pet zvjezdica u kojem sam ja centar zbivanja. Da, ima svakakvih sestara, mladih, starih, simpatičnih i antipatičnih, modernih svjetonazora i pomalo zatucanih, ali ono što sam kod svih osjetila je iskrena briga za dobrobit majke i bebe. Prema svima sam nastupila s poštovanjem i uvažavanjem, od čistačice do primarijusa, i stvarno imam divno iskustvo.
Netko je spominjao apartman, ja sam se dugo dvoumila da li da ga uzmem, i na kraju mi je drago da nisam. Prva dva dana cimerice su mi bile super, lijepo je kad imaš s nekim za popričati i kad ti netko može dodati šalicu čaja jer se ne možeš pomaknuti, lakše mi je bilo otići pod tuš znajući da mi beba ipak nije sama u sobi itd. Zadnji dan je došla malo napornija cimerica, ali svejedno bih opet u zajedničku sobu.
Eto, nadam se da sam pomogla. Slobodno pitajte ako koga još nešto zanima.

----------


## phiphy

Da me se ne bi krivo shvatilo, ne treba veza za doći u kadu, ali: ta cura je isto bila otvorena 8 cm i bila je u kadi i prošla je bez rezanja. Inače, u Rijeci bez rezanja, koliko je meni poznato, prvorotke prolaze samo ako uspiju u zadnji trudovima urlati, kumiti i moliti da ih se ne reže. Inače, reckaju sve redom.

----------


## Zuska

Hvala, cure

----------


## innu

Nisam rodila u kadi, ali imam pozitivna iskustva s kbc Ri. A i sa rezanjem, ne znam kako za druge ali ja nigdje izričito nisam pisala da ne želim ili želim nešto (čitaj:nisam imala plan poroda), samo sam na početku napomenula da mi je želja čim prirodnije pa dokle ide, i zbilja su pokazali dobru volju. U međuvremenu sam malo i epiduralnu žicala :Grin:  pred sam kraj, a za rezanje sam pri kraju, između trudova, onoliko koliko sam mogla govoriti, više zapomagala: nemojte me rezati. I zbilja nisu... (čak ne mogu niti tvrditi da im je to bila namjera u tom trenutku).
Zuska sretno ti!!!

----------


## Kikica1

Ja isto ne kuzim taj sistem da se mora reckati prvorotku. Meni su s prvim digli toliku frku da cu popucati pa su me morali rezati..taj je jos imao i najmanju glavu. S drugim sam popucala na tom mjestu radi kog su digli frku na prvom porodu i dobila povrsinski savic...toliko o tome da su morali. Moj recept za proc bez rezanja je neocekivani izgon, onda se vise koncentriraju da uhvate bebu a ne skare  :Razz: 
Inace, da ne bi ispalo da nema iznimaka, znam nekoliko cura koje su rodile u kadi bez obzira na drip i nekoliko koje nisu rezali iako one nisu nista komentirale po tom pitanju. Vjerojatno ovisi i o primalji koja rodilju zapadne.

----------


## celeste

Najnovije iz Ri .29 12. Rodila sam na stolcicu trece dijetei za sve od tete na prijemu do setara na 5 katu bili su ljubazni njezni i korektni . POSEBNE POHVALE PRIMALJI ANITI KOJA JE FANTASTICNA A JA SAM IMALA SRECU DA MI JE BILA NA SVA TRI PORODA 2007,2010 2014 GODINE. To bas treba potrefit.

----------


## celeste

Naravno i ostale sestre bile su odlicne,ali Anita mi se posebno ucijepila. Cim je od kolegica cula da mi je vodila prva dva poroda dosla je i rekla: Mogu  onda i treci .    Pa me preuzela cim je mogla.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Kako si prošla Zuska?

----------


## maca papucarica

Baš mi je neobično ovo što pišete o praksi rađanja u kadi i epiziotomiji u Ri.  :Undecided: 

Nije li poanta tople vode da umanjuje bolove, opušta mišiće i olakšava otvaranje?
Ne bi li onda bilo normalnije odrađivati trudove tijekom otvaranja u kadi, a ne sam izgon?

Isto tako, mislila sam da je Riječko rodilište prijatelj međice i da se epi radi samo u iznimnim slučajevima  :Confused: 
Stekla sam takav dojam jer znam neke rodilje koje su iz Zg potegle u Rijeku po humanije uvjete na porodu, a i divna babica koja je "spašavala" moju međicu u Kninu je edukaciju čuvanja međice i poroda na stolčiću prošla upravo u Rijeci.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Maca, ovisi na koga naletiš. U Rijeci moj dojam je ili dobiješ puni paket intervencija ili dobiješ prekrasan fiziološki porod. Nema puno između.

Epiziotomija se uglavnom ne radi u vodi. Jer je tehnički teško to izvesti. A uvjeti za porod u vodi su strašni, u Britaniji i drugim zemljama nema toliko prepreka.

----------


## Mali Mimi

maco ja mislim da si ti u zabludi što se Rijeke tiče jer većina mojih prijateljica uključujući mene nisu prošle bez rezanja međice prvi put. Ja sam se prijavila za kadu između ostalog i zato da izbjegnem taj dio ali naravno porod u kadi na kraju nije bio moguć.
Inače babica je bila super a sad ne znam jel se taj dio mogao izbjeći

----------


## Zuska

> Kako si prošla Zuska?


A sve nešto čekam da uhvatim vremena napisat priču s poroda, ali nikako. 
Evo, ukratko, otišli za Ri na 4 minute trudova, ja imala rodasti plan poroda, zaprimili me i pustili čekati samu 2 sata u ambulanti, od 5 do 7 ujutro. Prže me trudovi. Nakon 2 sata dođe doktorica, pregleda me i kaže da sam 8 cm otvorena i da to nije za vodu jer da mogu roditi svaki čas. Meni krenu suze od jada, kao, pustili me tu 2 h samu i sad mi shebali šemu... Ona zakoluta očima i kaže sestri da mi ipak ide pripremiti vodu, da mi da klistir i da dežura kraj wc.a da ne rodim unutra. 
Riješimo klistir i wc. 
Odemo u salu s vodom, pridružuje mi se dragi. Sljedeća 2 sata provodim u vodi, potpuno otvorena, trudovi najjače...ali vodenjak ne puca. MD masira, primalja me obilazi svako toliko, prodisavam trudove..smeta mi svjetlo, ne želim muziku (iako sam si donijela 5 pažljivo odabranih cd-ova  :Smile: )... Nakon 2 sata najjačih trudova počinje me prati filing da nešto nije kako treba..ako u 2 sata potpuno otvorena ne puca vodenjak... No, bez obzira što sam stalno spojena na ctg, primalja mi ništa ne govori...i kaže da su me odlučili pustiti i dulje od 2 sata u vodi ako želim... Ali meni se počinje buditi misao da više nisam sigurna za porod u vodi...da bi nešto moglo poći drukčije...ne znam objasniti...Izražavam želju za izlaskom na kopno i porodom na stolu. Ali vodenja i dalje ne puca. I dalje mi nitko ništa ne govori. 
U jednom trenutku pitam što mogu učiniti da ubrzamo...kaže primalja da mogu prokinuti vodenjak i dati malo dripa. Pristajem. I dobro da jesam. 

Izgon sam obavila super i tu izliječim frustraciju s prvog poroda. Rađa se dijete od 4 kg i 55 cm, ah, bogme me namučio. 

Dakle, rađam u srijedu. U četvrtak mi kažu da u petak mogu doma ako se dojenačka žutica povuče. U petak ujutro nema žutice, sve super, ali doživim šok..obavještavaju me da mi se dijete bilo pokakalo u plodnu vodu i da je bila zelena i da nalazi govore da mu je crp malo povišen i da mora na antibiotike pa ćemo doma tek u ponedjeljak ako sve bude ok. Apgar 8/9. 

Potpuni šok, to mi nitko nije rekao do tada. I naravno, cijeli dan mi prođe u samooptuživanju...zašto je moja beba patila i kakila u plodnu vodu? Zašto vodenjak nije htio puknuti? Zašto bebinu patnju nitko nije vidio na ctg? Što bi se dogodilo da ja nisam rekla da mi prokinu vodenjak i da završimo porod? I dan danas se to pitam. 

Tako da...imam tu sjenu s poroda. Sa svakog nešto. 

Kada...ok je za prodisavanje trudova i odmor između trudova. 

I da, bila sam u apartmanu. To je bilo divno. Svoje kupatilo, svoj mir, beba 24 sata sa mnom, dojimo, mazimo se, upoznajemo..posjete kad god...tv, knjige...baš sam se odmorila.

----------


## Zuska

Eh, da, a na izgonu me gledalo, brat bratu 10-15 ljudi. Bilo je tu srednjoškolki, studenata, sestara i doktora... Nitko me ništa nije pitao, ali sjećam se da sam ih registrirala i da mi to ni najmanje nije smetalo jer sam bila fokusirana na porod. Kaže MD da su neki bili zabezeknuti, a bilo je i brisanja suza  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Ocigledno sam (bila) u zabludi.  :Smile: 

Ja sam rodila dijete od 4200 i 54 cm kao prvorotka, na stolcicu, bez rezanja, sa nekoliko ne previse bitnih savova.
Mislim da bi me bili recnuli da nisam bila na stolcicu (rekli su mi da se u tom polozaju ne smije rezati), jer je sa glavicom izlazila i ruka i babica je bila u prilicnoj panici i dobrano se namucila masirajuci.

Osobno vjerujem da je epiziotomija nuzna u rijetkim slucajevima, a ne obrnuto.

Inace, ne radaju li se povremeno djeca u netaknutom vodenjaku?

A sto se povisenog Crp-a tice, i Klempi je bio povisen Crp 2. dan nakon poroda. Plodna voda nije bila mekonijska ali sam imala visoko prsnuce vodenjaka i do poroda je proslo cca 20 sati. Kada sam upitala dr (Hemerich  :Heart: ) jel to dvoje povezano, odgovorila mi je da se kod nas cesto povezuje ali da je prava istina da u odredenom postotku rodenih beba Crp pokazuje povisene vrijednosti kojem lijecnici ne znaju uzrok pa manje-vise nagadaju.  :Unsure:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Drago mi je da je bilo ok i da si dobila vodu, bar za dio poroda  :Heart: 
U drugim zemljama mjere različite stupnjeve mekonijske plodne vode (stained, coloured, muddy liquor) - kod nas il je il nije. Nisi ti ništa krivo napravila, niti (pre)dugo čekala, jer da je bilo išta za uzbunu ne bi te ostavili da ostaneš u kadi tako dugo.
Bezveze što ti nisu toliko dana ništa o tome rekli :/

Jesi zadovoljna, sve u svemu?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Eh, da, a na izgonu me gledalo, brat bratu 10-15 ljudi. Bilo je tu srednjoškolki, studenata, sestara i doktora... Nitko me ništa nije pitao, ali sjećam se da sam ih registrirala i da mi to ni najmanje nije smetalo jer sam bila fokusirana na porod. Kaže MD da su neki bili zabezeknuti, a bilo je i brisanja suza


ajme ajme nisu te pitali?! ne mogu vjerovati.

----------


## Zuska

> Jesi zadovoljna, sve u svemu?


Pa, recimo da jesam, ali ne potpuno. Super podnosim trudnoće, ma što podnosim, nabriju me dodatno, odmarala sam samo dan prije poroda...I izdašna sam dojilja  :Smile:  
Ali u porodu uvijek nešto malo zapne. Možda bih do nekog petog poroda mogla odraditi fiziološki porod  :Smile:  Ali to u ovom životu neću saznati, haha. 

Btw, ovaj mi je porod ostao u jasnom sjećanju. I čak sam mislila da mi je bio bolniji i gori od prvog, ali kaže MD da nije, da imam iskrivljena sjećanja, da mi je ovaj bio puno lakši (njegov dojam jer je bio na oba). Eto, što mi je Dolantin napravio od prvog poroda, iskrivljena sjećanja. Jako mi je žao...jer sam u bolnicu došla sa željom da rodim bez lijekova, odnosno epiduralne i dripa, pa kad im nije ispjelo nagovaranje na epiduralnu i drip, uvaljali su mi dolantin...to vam je nešto samo malo protiv boli... i onda kasnije skužim da se pola poroda ne sjećam. Trebala sam se bolje educirati, nisam znala za njega.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Drago mi je Zuska. Ko zna, možda će biti još prilika....  :Smile: 

Maca, nisam ti odgovorila na pitanja. Compound presentation, kad beba ima ruku pored glave, nije skroz neobično, dešava se. I djeca se rode u vodenjaku, kako ne, samo u bolnici je to jako rijetko jer se brzo ide prokidat vodenjak. Za djecu rođena tako, "u košuljici" kažu da imaju posebnu sreću, ili pak da će biti štrige ili štriguni  :Smile:

----------


## Optimisticna

Uskoro idem i ja na porod (nekako imam filing 9.1.) pa ću baš vidjet kako je sada u usporedbi s pred dvije godine.

----------


## Optimisticna

Evo javljam se sa friškim iskustvom.
Moram pohvaliti Riječko rodilište. Odnos prema rodiljama.... šta reći. Otišla na treći kat i pita me sestra koja dočekuje rodilje, da li imam kakvu želju, da li bi htjela stolčić, epiduralnu, itd.... Ja ostala  :Shock: . Kad mi nije iz prve pogodila venu, onda se ispričavala,ispričavala. U boxu sam imala ugašeno svijetlo i svirala mi je muzika. Valjda od stresa i euforije sam dobila drhtavicu, odmah se mjerio tlak, temperatura, nudila se dekica. Kako ni ovaj put nisam imala trudove ponudili su mi da ubrzaju stvar sa dripom, rekla sam ne i svi su se odmah povukli. Uglavnom ležala sam tamo satima i čekala da se nešto desi samo od sebe. Naravno moje tijelo je takvo da je trebalo pomoći i dali su drip tek kad sam ja to dozvolila. Nije bilo pritiska da jedva čekaju da me se riješe. Imala sam svo vrijeme ovog svijeta. Nakon poroda, pitali su me da li želim dijete odmah na prsa ili ga smije ići oprat. Ja sam bila van sebe i dozvolila sam kratko pranje samo da dođem do zraka. Uglavnom, uspjeli su samo oprat krv sa malog i dobila sam ga na podoj. Dojila sam u rađaoni!!!!! Uglavnom sve što su radili, bila sam pitana za dozvolu, kad bi babica htjela staviti ruke na mene, bila sam obavještena da ću osjetiti ruke. Ja sam oduševljena. Mogla sam šta oću. Mogla sam se ustati i otići na wc. Mogla sam sjesti. Onaj ko oće i može obaviti prirodni porod (ja sam poslana na porod jer sam imala jako visok tlak već danima, jaku prehladu i djete je točno u terminu bilo plus pet cm otvorena).
Peti kat. Wc sa toaletnim papirom, čisto, uredno, rane od epi se pogledaju izbliza i detaljno, svaka rodilja se provjeri kako doji, bez obzira drugorotka, prvorotka, svaka se savjetuje. Na posjete se jaaaaako pazi radi gripe, mame i bebe gledaju sestre ko kobci. Osjetila sam se maženo i paženo.  :Smile:  Lijepo iskustvo.

----------


## jarica

Optimistična tako mi je bilo drago pročitati tvoje iskustvo s poroda u riječkom rodilištu. Planiram tamo otići roditi, nadam se da ću imati lijepo iskustvo kao i ti.

----------


## naniluc

> Evo javljam se sa friškim iskustvom.
> Moram pohvaliti Riječko rodilište. Odnos prema rodiljama.... šta reći. Otišla na treći kat i pita me sestra koja dočekuje rodilje, da li imam kakvu želju, da li bi htjela stolčić, epiduralnu, itd.... Ja ostala . Kad mi nije iz prve pogodila venu, onda se ispričavala,ispričavala. U boxu sam imala ugašeno svijetlo i svirala mi je muzika. Valjda od stresa i euforije sam dobila drhtavicu, odmah se mjerio tlak, temperatura, nudila se dekica. Kako ni ovaj put nisam imala trudove ponudili su mi da ubrzaju stvar sa dripom, rekla sam ne i svi su se odmah povukli. Uglavnom ležala sam tamo satima i čekala da se nešto desi samo od sebe. Naravno moje tijelo je takvo da je trebalo pomoći i dali su drip tek kad sam ja to dozvolila. Nije bilo pritiska da jedva čekaju da me se riješe. Imala sam svo vrijeme ovog svijeta. Nakon poroda, pitali su me da li želim dijete odmah na prsa ili ga smije ići oprat. Ja sam bila van sebe i dozvolila sam kratko pranje samo da dođem do zraka. Uglavnom, uspjeli su samo oprat krv sa malog i dobila sam ga na podoj. Dojila sam u rađaoni!!!!! Uglavnom sve što su radili, bila sam pitana za dozvolu, kad bi babica htjela staviti ruke na mene, bila sam obavještena da ću osjetiti ruke. Ja sam oduševljena. Mogla sam šta oću. Mogla sam se ustati i otići na wc. Mogla sam sjesti. Onaj ko oće i može obaviti prirodni porod (ja sam poslana na porod jer sam imala jako visok tlak već danima, jaku prehladu i djete je točno u terminu bilo plus pet cm otvorena).
> Peti kat. Wc sa toaletnim papirom, čisto, uredno, rane od epi se pogledaju izbliza i detaljno, svaka rodilja se provjeri kako doji, bez obzira drugorotka, prvorotka, svaka se savjetuje. Na posjete se jaaaaako pazi radi gripe, mame i bebe gledaju sestre ko kobci. Osjetila sam se maženo i paženo.  Lijepo iskustvo.


Ovo je baš lijepo za pročitati  :Smile:

----------


## zvijezda  danica

Mene čeka drugi porod sad početkom 3 mj. u riječkom rodilištu. Zanima me samo jedno da li još uvijek rodilište dava svoje spavačice ili ovaj put moram donijeti svoje i pelene za bebe da li oni daju (tako je bilo 2010. g.) ili moram svoje donijeti?

 :Smile:

----------


## Optimisticna

u rađaoni dobiješ njihovu spavačicu, kad dođeš na sebe obučeš svoju. Bebe presvlače u njihove pelene, ti doneseš svoju pelenicu kad i robicu za izlazak van.
Sretno!!

----------


## anais637

Evo da napišem moje iskustvo iz Riječkog rodilišta. Rodila sam krajem sječnja u Rijeci. Moja iskustva su jako pozitivna moram priznat. 
6 dana prije termina završila sam u bolnici jer sam imala obrnute protoke kod bebe, trebali su inducirati porod. Nije bilo ništa od indukcije jer je doktorica Štimac pravila se pametna i skinula mi gestacijske tjedne, po njoj sam bila trudna 36+6, a po svim osam drugih ginekologa koji su me pregledali tjekom 9 mjeseci i po zadnjoj mjesečnici sam bila 39+1 ( dva putam sam završila po 5 dana u bolnicu radi protoka zato me toliko lječnika pregledalo jer svaki dan je bio novi  :Smile: + moj ginić preko zdravstva i moj privatni ginić)...No nebitno, žena je bahata ima svojih problema, griješi, na sreću nije dovela u opasnost mene i bebu...dobila sam sama trudove kad sam bila 39+3 po mom terminu i to odmah na 7 minuta .... sve išlo super 6 cm otvorena, išla u rađaonu direktno...I tu ću se zaustaviti jer moram pohvaliti sve osoblje dolje, svi preljubazni, primalje, sestre, liječnik... ja sam kukavica pa sam tražila epiduralnu, anesteziolog prekrasan čovjek....nisam ni osjetila kad mi je davao epiduralnu....primalja je bila skoro cijelo vrijeme uz mene, pred izgon širila međicu, nisam popucala, niti sam šivana.... imala sam osjećaj kao da nisam u Hrvatskoj kako je  dole sve lijepo i ljudi svi dragi... molila sam dekicu jer mi je bilo hladno odmah su mi donijeli...kad sam trebala mokrit nije bilo problema, mogla sam skoro sve što sam htjela.
Pohvale doktoru Aleksiću, Manestru i Finderle... Veliki stručnjaci, profesionalci, i još predivne osobe. Puno mama se žali na sestre na 5. katu (gdje se je smješteno kad se rodi)...obratite pažnju koliko te žene rade. One ne hodaju, one konstantno trče, i uvijek su drage... Nemaju vremena pričat s vama, i maziti i paziti vas jer one imaju po 15 trudnica svaka i bebe za paziti...Kad sam ja rodila tri mame su imale problema s bebicam, ili su rođene rano ili nisu bile dobro... Njima te sestre su posvećivale ogromnu pažnju, što je i red a drugima koje su malo šivane ili koje zanovjetaju kao da su jedine tamo, razmislite ne davite toliko sestre i budite sretne što su vam bebe dobro, a to što vas malo boli pa proći će. 
sestr na 4. katu gdje se čuva trudnoća su šta su  :Smile:  ali nigdje nije sve idealno...najbitniji je porod...da prođe ok i da je mama i beba dobro...Iskustvo nikad neće biti 100% pozitivno niti 100% negativno... I meni je doktorica pogriješila, i sestre koji put bile drske na 4. katu, ali nije me brigalo. Ja sam se tresla od straha kad sam ušla u rađaonu, nisam znala što me čeka, i tamo utjeha primalje, lijepe riječi, podrška tamo mi je to bilo potrebno i to sam dobila. Svaka pohvala Riječkom rodilištu...i osoblju iz rađaone i sestrama i pedjatricama s 5. kata

----------


## MazaMala

Jutro  :Smile:  Evo nema spavanja,ima li nekoga sa svjezim iskustvom u posljednje vrijeme..Ostaje nam jos 4 tj do kraja...

----------


## Zrina

I ja bi rado cula kakvo je stanje u međuvremenu. 
Da li se jos uvijek placa za pratnju? Kakva je procedura za apartman? Imam prekrasna iskustva iz 2008. pa pretpostavljam da se stvari nisu promijenile na gore.  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Pratnja se od Nove godine ne plaća, apartman valda ako je slobodan možeš ga dobiti?

Sad, da li su se stvari promijenile, to ćeš nam javiti  :Smile:

----------


## Zrina

Ako stignem do Rijeke.  :Wink:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

To bi možda bio i najbolje rješenje hehe  :Smile:

----------


## Zrina

> To bi možda bio i najbolje rješenje hehe


Ali kao nece biti namjerno. B-)
Da li treba imati uputnicu sa sobom? Kolika je cijena apartmana po danu? Netko je spominjao cak varijantu da se moze drugi dan ici doma?

----------


## FIGICA

Možeš ti ići drugi dan doma ali potpisuješ da ideš na svoju odgovornost a bebu ionako moraš donijeti na još jedan pregled ili cijepivo(ne sjećam se sada točno što su cimerici rekli kada je pitala dal može prije otić) pa bolje onda strpit se i to obavit sve usput

----------


## Diana72

Moje iskustvo poroda nije najsvježije, rodila sam 2013. u 5. mjesecu, ali iskustvo je slično ovima koje su nedavno rodile. Sestre na 4. katu nisu uvijek najljubaznije, ali da se podnijeti. Na 5. katu je super, iako i tamo ima svakakvih sestara. Uglavnom, meni su bile odlične.

----------


## Piksi1909

Ima li tko svježe iskustvo iz riječkoga rodilišta?

----------


## dino84

Ja sam rodila u 4. mjesecu. Ako mogu kako pomoći, reci  :Smile:

----------


## Piksi1909

Zanimaju me iskustva s poroda i dali su se pridržavala tvojih želja ako si ih imala, zanima me i kakva su ti iskustva s 5.kata i šta si sve ponijela sa sobom u torbi a šta si smjela imati u rodilištu?

----------


## dino84

Na žalost, neću ti moći puno pomoći jer sam ja imala dogovoren CR zbog prijevremenog poroda. Suprug je bio sa mnom u rađaoni i što se tiče toga svi su bili korektni.

Meni osobno je 5. kat katastrofa. Sestre neljubazne, od njih svih možda su dvije, tri ok. O ostalima bolje da ni ne pričam. Jedino je dobro ako ti je beba ok ides brzo kući. Bebe odnosi po noći ako se želiš odmoriti, inače je stalno sa tobom u sobi. Hrana podnošljiva, wc papira je bilo. Pitaju da li želiš lijekove protiv bolova i daju ih ako tražiš.

----------


## eryngium

> Zanimaju me iskustva s poroda i dali su se pridržavala tvojih želja ako si ih imala, zanima me i kakva su ti iskustva s 5.kata i šta si sve ponijela sa sobom u torbi a šta si smjela imati u rodilištu?


Piksi, jel čestitam ili čekam dok bebi ne bude u rukama?  :Wink: 
Uglavnom poštuju želje, savjetuju što bi bilo dobro, imaš pravo odbiti sve što misliš/smatraš da ti ne treba a na njima je da te pokušaju uvjeriti u suprotno. 
Meni je isto bio dogovoreni CR, ali i da nije, stanje se popravilo znatno u odnosu na prije tri godine. To je što se tiče rađaone. 
5.kat mi je bio valjda 10x gori nego prošli put. Lako za ljubaznost, kućni odgoj il ga imaš il ga nemaš, al koliko im se ne da raditi to je fascinantno. Na kraju moraju odraditi više nego da su prvi put napravile ono što se traži od njih i što im je posao. 
Al kako reče dino, kad je s bebom sve ok, nakon CR ideš za 48h kući. Ako je prirodan porod možda čak i ranije.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Piksi1909

Draga eryngium, morat ćeš još malo pričekati za čestitke, očekujemo našu srećicu u 9mj,borimo se polako, na mirovanju smo i mazimo se i polako pripremamo, pa eto išla malo pročitati iskustva pa vidim da odavno nitko nije pisao ništa pa da malo podignem temu i saznam nešto korisno. Kako si mi ti? Hvala vam na odgovorima, možda se javi još netko

----------


## eryngium

Ok, držim fige, imam te u mislima i pričekam 9mj. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Piksi1909

Hvala ti puno eryngium, svakako se javim... Šaljem zagrljaj☺️

----------

